# Troppe armi



## Flavia (14 Dicembre 2012)

http://www.lastampa.it/2012/12/14/e...tare-morto-Tm9qiVF7QIzGMxPlGJLhBO/pagina.html

la scuola, dopo la famiglia
dovrebbe essere il luogo
più sicuro per i bambini
è un evento sconvolgente
non posso immaginare
cosa stanno passando
quelle famiglie 
in questo momento


----------



## lunaiena (14 Dicembre 2012)

io sono a svavore anche delle armi giocattolo ...
Figurati a quelle vere ....


----------



## Flavia (14 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io sono a svavore anche delle armi giocattolo ...
> Figurati a quelle vere ....


hai ragione
sono un brutto esempio
per i bambini
quanta tristezza


----------



## lunaiena (14 Dicembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> hai ragione
> sono un brutto esempio
> per i bambini
> quanta tristezza



La tristezza è regalare un arma innocua giocattolo ad un bambino sapendo che ci sono 
bambini che purtroppo hanno a che fare con armi vere ...


----------



## Flavia (14 Dicembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> La tristezza è regalare un arma innocua giocattolo ad un bambino sapendo che ci sono
> bambini che purtroppo hanno a che fare con armi vere ...


si, i bambini-soldato
sono un tragico fenomeno
che in molti paesi
vivono come una normalità


----------



## derailed (15 Dicembre 2012)

state svalvolando o.o .
Quello che é successo qua o da altre parti poteva benissimo accadere con un cortello da cucina o una mannaia.
Nn centrano le armi di per sé ma l'individuo. Sono noti come killer spree, attacchi omicida da parte di persone normalmente impensabili o con disturbi lievi.

Non sono le armi, io ci lavoro con le armi, sono circondato da persone armate che ogni giorno proteggono e sperano di non doverle mai usare.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2012)

derailed ha detto:


> state svalvolando o.o .
> Quello che é successo qua o da altre parti poteva benissimo accadere con un cortello da cucina o una mannaia.
> Nn centrano le armi di per sé ma l'individuo. Sono noti come killer spree, attacchi omicida da parte di persone normalmente impensabili o con disturbi lievi.
> 
> Non sono le armi, io ci lavoro con le armi, sono circondato da persone armate che ogni giorno proteggono e sperano di non doverle mai usare.



Stavo pensando la stessa cosa.

Ai miei figli ho comprato delle pistole giocattolo, e quando uno punta l'arma all'altro dico di non farlo alzando la voce, e dico anche altro. Minchia io quando ero ragazzino vedevo i film western e giocavo con le pistole, che centra ora toglierle a dei bambini sani? 
L'artico parla di un uomo con disturbi autistici. Non parla certo di un bambino impazzito che si ritrova con una pistola e spara uccidendo.


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2012)

derailed ha detto:


> state svalvolando o.o .
> Quello che é successo qua o da altre parti poteva benissimo accadere con un cortello da cucina o una mannaia.
> Nn centrano le armi di per sé ma l'individuo. Sono noti come killer spree, attacchi omicida da parte di persone normalmente impensabili o con disturbi lievi.
> 
> Non sono le armi, io ci lavoro con le armi, sono circondato da persone armate che ogni giorno proteggono e sperano di non doverle mai usare.


intanto con un coltello la cosa è molto più lenta e difficilmente si potrebbero raggiungere i numeri di queste stragi.
che poi acquistare un'arma sia così facile è di sicuro pericoloso e , per me, anche un po' incivile.


----------



## free (15 Dicembre 2012)

derailed ha detto:


> state svalvolando o.o .
> Quello che é successo qua o da altre parti poteva benissimo accadere con un cortello da cucina o una mannaia.
> Nn centrano le armi di per sé ma l'individuo. Sono noti come killer spree, attacchi omicida da parte di persone normalmente impensabili o con disturbi lievi.
> 
> Non sono le armi, io ci lavoro con le armi, sono circondato da persone armate che ogni giorno proteggono e sperano di non doverle mai usare.



e uno che non ci lavora con le armi, spera di non doverle mai usare?
allora perchè le compra? 
sono rari i casi in cui il porto d'armi ha veramente senso, secondo me


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2012)

comunque ogni anno qualche bambino viene colpito da proiettili di fucili da caccia o incustoditi o per altri fatali errori; guardie giurate, poliziotti , carabinieri che usano l'arma di lavoro per uccidere un familiare o suicidarsi.
ora poi si avvicina capodanno e qualche idiota che spara dal terrazzo ci sarà senz'altro.


----------



## Flavia (15 Dicembre 2012)

lo spunto della discussione
nasce dalla tragedia
accaduta in America
dove comprare un'arma
è una cosa facilissima
come comprare un litro di latte
logicamente le armi 
possedute dalle forze dell'ordine
è un altro discorso
dove un'arma è posseduta
da una persona addestrata
al suo uso, e ben cosciente
del suo pericolo


----------



## lunaiena (15 Dicembre 2012)

derailed ha detto:


> state svalvolando o.o .
> Quello che é successo qua o da altre parti poteva benissimo accadere con un cortello da cucina o una mannaia.
> Nn centrano le armi di per sé ma l'individuo. Sono noti come killer spree, attacchi omicida da parte di persone normalmente impensabili o con disturbi lievi.
> 
> Non sono le armi, io ci lavoro con le armi, sono circondato da persone armate che ogni giorno proteggono e sperano di non doverle mai usare.


Mhà assolutamente non lavorerei dove si fabbricano armi...
poi ovvio che quasi qualsiasi oggetto può essere utilizzato per ferire , ma l'origine di tale oggetto è un'altra ...
con un coltello da cucina di ferisco e posso ucciderti ma non è in origine creato per uccidere o ferire...
non mi risulta che in origine, per dire , il fucile sia creato per girare la polenta...

poi ovvio che sta nella cognizione dell'individuo ...


----------



## MillePensieri (15 Dicembre 2012)

Ora ripartirà la solita giostra del dibattito post-strage, in una nazione in cui possedere armi è un diritto inviolabile sancito dalla costituzione e la NRA è una lobby influente sia tra i repubblicani che tra i democratici. Ho l'impressione che non cambierà molto, ma spero di essere smentita.


----------



## Eretteo (15 Dicembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> http://www.lastampa.it/2012/12/14/e...tare-morto-Tm9qiVF7QIzGMxPlGJLhBO/pagina.html
> 
> la scuola, dopo la famiglia
> dovrebbe essere il luogo
> ...


Solita pippa trita e stratrita di certe parti politiche italiche.
Che si passano la vita a condurre eterne e quotidiane campagne elettorali,pensando nel loro immaginifico cerebro che cio' che si bofonchia in sezione sia quello che si urla in piazza negli states.
Perche' il problema son le armi la' vendute legalissimamente.
Non il fatto che qualcuno che avrebbe dovuto sorvegliare l'entrata del plesso scolastico,abbia invece fatto entrare uno con problemi mentali,armato e con addosso un giubbotto antiproiettile.
No,il problema sono i soliti americani pistoleros,che sarebbero poi quelli che dominano il mondo con la violenza,che sarebbero poi quelli che idolatrano coloro che di solito vi battono alle elezioni,che sarebbero poi quelli da cui andate a fare shopping e vacanze,che sarebbero poi quelli che hanno eletto il presidente di colore insignito del nobel per la pace ancora prima dell'inizio del suo primo mandato,che sarebbero poi quelli che l'hanno eletto perche' i repubblicani non volevano associarsi ad otto anni economicamente schifosi,perche' quelli la' non s'interessano alle dispute di certe sezioni rosse,ma principalmente a quanto e' gonfio il loro portafoglio.
Se una persona ha problemi mentali che comportano rischi per la collettivita',e' giusto che la sua liberta' abbia certe restrizioni.
Ma voi no,siete democratici e buoni.
Siete quelli di una delle regole piu' idiote del mondo;se in prima elementare un monello fa il disastro,allora si punisce tutta la classe.
La mia maestra al monello mollava due ceffoni.
E quello a casa se ne beccava altrettanti dai genitori.
Ma voi continuate pure a manipolare gli eventi tragici come questo per la vostra campagna elettorale.
E guai a pensare a cosa non va accà,pensate a cosa non andrebbe allà.
Perche' in Italia quando mai s'e' vista una sparatoria in una scuola?


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Solita pippa trita e stratrita di certe parti politiche italiche.
> Che si passano la vita a condurre eterne e quotidiane campagne elettorali,pensando nel loro immaginifico cerebro che cio' che si bofonchia in sezione sia quello che si urla in piazza negli states.
> Perche' il problema son le armi la' vendute legalissimamente.
> Non il fatto che qualcuno che avrebbe dovuto sorvegliare l'entrata del plesso scolastico,abbia invece fatto entrare uno con problemi mentali,armato e con addosso un giubbotto antiproiettile.
> ...


credo che flavia non parlasse certo di italia dove comunque acquistare un'arma non è così facile.
da parte mia consideravo che la loro presenza spesso è stata causa di disgrazie potenzialmente evitabili


----------



## Flavia (15 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che flavia non parlasse certo di italia dove comunque acquistare un'arma non è così facile.
> da parte mia consideravo che la loro presenza spesso è stata causa di disgrazie potenzialmente evitabili


Minerva hai capito
perfettamente il mio pensiero
non mi interessa la politica
e le eventuali 
campagne elettorali
trovo che sia umano
chiedersi se c'è un perchè
di fronte a giovani vite spezzate
e famiglie distrutte


----------



## derailed (15 Dicembre 2012)

fidatevi che chi haun arma per lavoro spera di non doverla mai usare. Con un coltello a lama seghettata basta un colpo nello stomaco, entra l'aria e sei fritto, si raggiunge  un alto numero di vittime lo stesso perché é silenzioso. 
Odio chi ha fatto ciò, con tutta l'anima. Se fosse per me passerebbero la vita sotto tortura.
L'unico modo per evitare certe stragi sta nella "sanità" del paese. E l'america sana non lo é.
Per quanto riguarda le armi, acquistarle legalmente da loro é semplice, sotto banco ancora di più. Come da noi. Per un porto d'armi hai bisogno di tempo per averlo, se vuoi un arma "pulita" ci impieghi la metà della metà del tempo.

Il coltello é nato come arma da offesa , caccia e pulitura. Successivamente é stato introdotto come posata o utensile.

Da noi é difficile ottenere un porto d'armi non perche siamo più civili o sicuri ma per motivi politici..


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto con un coltello la cosa è molto più lenta e difficilmente si potrebbero raggiungere i numeri di queste stragi.
> che poi acquistare un'arma sia così facile è di sicuro pericoloso e , per me, anche un po' incivile.


se provi ad andare in via Prà scoprirai quanto sia facile anche qui acquistarne una


----------



## perplesso (15 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ora ripartirà la solita giostra del dibattito post-strage, in una nazione in cui possedere armi è un diritto inviolabile sancito dalla costituzione e la NRA è una lobby influente sia tra i repubblicani che tra i democratici. Ho l'impressione che non cambierà molto, ma spero di essere smentita.


quindi la soluzione non sta nel ricercarla nell'autore della strage ma nel limitare un diritto costituzionalmente garantito.

interessante


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2012)

derailed ha detto:


> fidatevi che chi haun arma per lavoro spera di non doverla mai usare. Con un coltello a lama seghettata basta un colpo nello stomaco, entra l'aria e sei fritto, si raggiunge  un alto numero di vittime lo stesso perché é silenzioso.
> Odio chi ha fatto ciò, con tutta l'anima. Se fosse per me passerebbero la vita sotto tortura.
> L'unico modo per evitare certe stragi sta nella "sanità" del paese. E l'america sana non lo é.
> Per quanto riguarda le armi, acquistarle legalmente da loro é semplice, sotto banco ancora di più. Come da noi. Per un porto d'armi hai bisogno di tempo per averlo, se vuoi un arma "pulita" ci impieghi la metà della metà del tempo.
> ...


Mah l'America è un paese molto grande no?
I sociologi hanno dimostrato ( e non ho capito come) che la pena di morte non ha diminuito la violenza.
SUi motivi politici mi pare che ci siano di mezzo cose Nato, almeno al militare insegnavano così.

Ma è comunque, strano, a mio avviso che un paese che da sempre si è proposto come portatore di libertà, benessere, e pace...lo abbia fatto portando guerre in ogni dove...

Sai quando ero all'università nell'appartimento di fianco abitavano 4 americane...Confesso di non averle mai capite.

Ma tant'è.


----------



## derailed (16 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah l'America è un paese molto grande no?
> I sociologi hanno dimostrato ( e non ho capito come) che la pena di morte non ha diminuito la violenza.
> SUi motivi politici mi pare che ci siano di mezzo cose Nato, almeno al militare insegnavano così.
> 
> ...


Loro ragionano per deterrente. Se sgarri io ti rado al suolo. E la pace é imposta con il fucile e non con i compromessi.
 Per il porto d'armi la legge é creata per evitare un facile raggruppamento armato politico. Soprattutto di stampo estremista.

La leva obbligatoria é rimasta in voga perché si temeva colpi di stato da parte di  generali ancora legati al passato con gruppi militari avanzati. Quindi nel caso volevano avere un alto numero di pecorelle per contrastare una possibile rivolta.


----------



## free (16 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Solita pippa trita e stratrita di certe parti politiche italiche.
> Che si passano la vita a condurre eterne e quotidiane campagne elettorali,pensando nel loro immaginifico cerebro che cio' che si bofonchia in sezione sia quello che si urla in piazza negli states.
> Perche' il problema son le armi la' vendute legalissimamente.
> Non il fatto che qualcuno che avrebbe dovuto sorvegliare l'entrata del plesso scolastico,abbia invece fatto entrare uno con problemi mentali,armato e con addosso un giubbotto antiproiettile.
> ...


ma almeno ti pagano per scrivere 'ste cose?
possibile che gli utenti non possano esprimere la propria opinione sulle armi senza ritrovarsi, loro malgrado, incasellati in un qualche farneticante schieramento politico?
che poi, a ben vedere, nessun partito parla mai di armi, sono impegnatissimi in ben altro:singleeye:
a parte la lega, a volte...a proposito: per coerenza, in albania avrebbe dovuto acquistare kalasnicov, invece di improbabili pezzi di carta con su scritto: complimenti! sei stato laureato!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (16 Dicembre 2012)

*Solo un pensiero*

A casa mia le armi hanno sempre girato.
Abitavamo in aperta campagna, in un posto dimenticato dal signore, che pur con tutte le sicurezze del caso (cani, allarme, recinzioni e muri modello Sing Sing)  era comunque un posto isolato.
Quindi armi da difesa, nessuno è mai stato cacciatore a parte una pecora nera, regolarmente denunciate e tutto il repertorio.
La pistola che mio padre teneva sulla testiera del letto è un immagine che ho fotografata in testa, come il fucile. 
Armi che lui teneva a portata di mano e che chiudeva solo quando c'erano persone estranee alla famiglia.
In casa tutti sapevano sparare, il poligono era la nostra seconda casa, ma non per aggressività o deliri alla Rambo, ma solo perchè dovevamo conoscere "il mezzo"
E difenderci nel caso di.
Io ho sempre avuto il terrore delle armi. Per quello che possono fare. Per la morte che possono provocare.
Dopo che sono andata via di casa non ho mai più preso in mano una pistola o un fucile. nemmeno un proiettile.

Ma se avessi una pistola nel comodino e qualcuno mettesse in pericolo la mia vita o quella di altri, credo sparerei.
Credo.

Non sono contro a prescindere ma non sono nemmeno pro.
Ci dovrebbe essere la giusta misura, che ovviamente chissà qual'è.


Comunque io preferisco le armi bianche.
Ho una vera passione per archi e coltellacci.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2012)

derailed ha detto:


> Loro ragionano per deterrente. Se sgarri io ti rado al suolo. E la pace é imposta con il fucile e non con i compromessi.
> Per il porto d'armi la legge é creata per evitare un facile raggruppamento armato politico. Soprattutto di stampo estremista.
> 
> La leva obbligatoria é rimasta in voga perché si temeva colpi di stato da parte di  generali ancora legati al passato con gruppi militari avanzati. Quindi nel caso volevano avere un alto numero di pecorelle per contrastare una possibile rivolta.


Dici la leva da noi? 
Beh in questo caso, sono a dirti, che...uhm...uhm...
Eravamo comunque un esercito da arlecchino...
Ripeto l'esercito italiano non poteva avere neanche un garand in più che la nato non voglia...

Mi pare che in USA esercito sia di professionisti no? E non di militari di leva...o no?

Sull'america mi ha sempre colpito questo...

Se sgarri?
Parliamo del signor stato italiano se sgarri con le tasse?
E parliamo degli stati uniti?

Intanto in america tu prendi stipendio lordo e ti devi arrangiare.
Poi scarichi tutto.
Se sbagli conti puoi rimediare.
Se devono fare accertamento ti avvisano che faranno accertamento.
Partono sempre da idea che cittadino è onesto e non imbroglione.
Stato Italiano parte sempre da idea che cittadino è disonesto.

Allora a me sembra, ma posso sbagliare, che in America stanghino i recidivi.
Non so perchè ogni stato ha le sue leggi.
Ma mi pare che in certi stati se rubi ti mettono dentro per due volte.
Se ti rilasciano alla terza e commetti nuovamente reati, finisci su sedia elettrica, perchè sei recidivo e dannoso per la società.
( ma non so se sia una leggenda metropolitana)


----------



## MillePensieri (16 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi la soluzione non sta nel ricercarla nell'autore della strage ma nel limitare un diritto costituzionalmente garantito.
> 
> interessante


Non ho detto questo.
Una regolamentazione più severa sulla detenzione di armi è l'unico intervento che può essere compiuto a livello statale, è assurdo che chiunque possa avere un arsenale a propria disposizione, ma questo è il risultato di una cultura in cui per molti possedere una pistola è importante quanto la libertà di espressione.

Il ragazzo autore della strage era malato e probabilmente era stato fatto tutto il possibile dalla sua famiglia, sia tra le mura domestiche che a livello di terapia, ma forse non è stato abbastanza. 
Può darsi che la causa di un gesto del genere sia da cercare in questo contesto, oltre che nella testa dell'assassino.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> A casa mia le armi hanno sempre girato.
> Abitavamo in aperta campagna, in un posto dimenticato dal signore, che pur con tutte le sicurezze del caso (cani, allarme, recinzioni e muri modello Sing Sing)  era comunque un posto isolato.
> Quindi armi da difesa, nessuno è mai stato cacciatore a parte una pecora nera, regolarmente denunciate e tutto il repertorio.
> La pistola che mio padre teneva sulla testiera del letto è un immagine che ho fotografata in testa, come il fucile.
> ...



Infatti la giusta misura non c'è ...


Io non è che sono contrarissima alle armi ma in casa mia non le vorrei ,
purtroppo in casa ne ho , ne ho sempre avute ,avendo cacciatori in casa e un marito che è appassionato di pistole, sono disattivate ma sono un casino lo stesso...

Allo stesso modo trovo pericolose le armi bianche che non hanno bisogno di porto d'armi ma sono pericolose nello stesso modo ... 
Ho una balestra che non è per nulla innoqua ...e un macete che non è da meno...
Certo che se qualcuno mettesse in pericolo la mia vita o di altri forse le userei anche io ...



Comunque l'uso sta sempre nel buon senso dell'individuo ,che tante troppo volte per dei raptus fa delle stargi come quella successa in quella scuola ...


----------



## Sultan (16 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo.
> Una regolamentazione più severa sulla detenzione di armi è l'unico intervento che può essere compiuto a livello statale, è assurdo che chiunque possa avere un arsenale a propria disposizione, ma questo è il risultato di una cultura in cui per molti possedere una pistola è importante quanto la libertà di espressione.
> 
> Il ragazzo autore della strage era malato e probabilmente era stato fatto tutto il possibile dalla sua famiglia, sia tra le mura domestiche che a livello di terapia, ma forse non è stato abbastanza.
> Può darsi che la causa di un gesto del genere sia da cercare in questo contesto, oltre che nella testa dell'assassino.


Probabilmente una regolamentazione sulle armi è necessaria ma ho paura che non basti.
Ci sono molti sospetti, mai apertamente divulgati, che certe follie omicide siano la conseguenza dell'utilizzo di antidepressivi in misura eccessiva e inadeguata.
Certo è difficile dire se la correlazione farmaci-omicidi sia una relazione di causa-effetto oppure una semplice correlazione spuria (vale a dire che uno è matto e come tale prende psicofarmaci, se poi compie un omicidio-suicidio ciò dipende dalla sua follia, e non dagli psicofarmaci che prende)
Comunque sia, una sera ho partecipato ad una riunione di una associazione (di cui non ricordo il nome) la cui mission era quella di vietare la prescrizione di alcuni psicofarmaci, che secondo loro aumentano significativamente le tendenze omicide e suicide dei pazienti, e devo dire che le cose dette mi hanno abbastanza sconvolto. In particolare lamentavano di come negli Usa ci siano fortissime pressioni da parte della casa farmaceutiche per curare bambini perfettamente sani, solo un po' irrequieti, con alcuni psicofarmaci a loro parere molto pericolosi.

[video=youtube;v_W93AE10Rs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_W93AE10Rs[/video]


----------



## perplesso (16 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo.
> Una regolamentazione più severa sulla detenzione di armi è l'unico intervento che può essere compiuto a livello statale, è assurdo che chiunque possa avere un arsenale a propria disposizione, ma questo è il risultato di una cultura in cui per molti possedere una pistola è importante quanto la libertà di espressione.
> 
> Il ragazzo autore della strage era malato e probabilmente era stato fatto tutto il possibile dalla sua famiglia, sia tra le mura domestiche che a livello di terapia, ma forse non è stato abbastanza.
> Può darsi che la causa di un gesto del genere sia da cercare in questo contesto, oltre che nella testa dell'assassino.


benissimo.  allora torchiamo la famiglia e vediamo come mai un ragazzo gravemente autistico teneva in casa un mezzo arsenale.       le leggi sulla detenzione delle armi negli USA ci sono,se poi c'è chi ne abusa è un fatto,ma non sufficiente per limitare un diritto costituzionalmente garantito.

la cultura americana è figlia della Dichiarazione d'Indipendenza,dove è sancito che il governo è bene sia tenuto nel mirino,in tutti i sensi,perchè non esondi.

Chiaro che nessuno vorrebbe mai leggere o vedere notizie simili,ma l'umanità non è buona


----------



## derailed (16 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici la leva da noi?
> Beh in questo caso, sono a dirti, che...uhm...uhm...
> Eravamo comunque un esercito da arlecchino...
> Ripeto l'esercito italiano non poteva avere neanche un garand in più che la nato non voglia...
> ...


Intendevo come deterrente militare non a livello sociale  
Il nostro esercito di leva é un pò cosi, ma i nostri corpi speciali (Col Moschin / ComSubIn) sono tra i più preparati al mondo. E molti dei nostri istruttori privati e militari insegnano ai militari americani.

Per la legge nn mi esprimo ci son casi clamorosi per giustizia e ingiustizia.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2012)

derailed ha detto:


> Intendevo come deterrente militare non a livello sociale
> Il nostro esercito di leva é un pò cosi, ma i nostri corpi speciali (Col Moschin / ComSubIn) sono tra i più preparati al mondo. E molti dei nostri istruttori privati e militari insegnano ai militari americani.
> 
> Per la legge nn mi esprimo ci son casi clamorosi per giustizia e ingiustizia.


Si ho letto che i nostri corpi speciali sono tra i più preparati al mondo...
Magari non siamo proprio i meglio equipaggiati al mondo...
Da militare ogni giorno entravo in caserma di americani...ho visto cose che voi umani....

Se parliamo che so della Ederle di Vicenza...
Mah...tempo 72 ore...se vogliono...Vicenza diventa come Varsavia quella volta...

[video=youtube;xZ-zoeYZQhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZ-zoeYZQhA[/video]


----------



## derailed (16 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ho letto che i nostri corpi speciali sono tra i più preparati al mondo...
> Magari non siamo proprio i meglio equipaggiati al mondo...
> Da militare ogni giorno entravo in caserma di americani...ho visto cose che voi umani....
> 
> ...


Assolutamente sono equipaggiati in maniera divina. Anche se molti dei progetti sono di stampo europea. Gli americani hanno una potenza di fuoco e di trasporto migliore al mondo ma quando il conflitto diventa uomo contro uomo inevitabilmente perdono. Tu pensa che prima della scesa in campo nella 2ww avevano un esercito più piccolo dell'albania!! Ma dalla loro hanno una cosa che noi del vecchio continente abbiamo dimenticato la capacità di credere. Loro ,tutti, credono nell'impossibile e lo realizzano!! Noi... Viviamo ancora sugli strasciti del passato e ancor oggi serbiamo rancore per le vecchie guerre.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2012)

derailed ha detto:


> Assolutamente sono equipaggiati in maniera divina. Anche se molti dei progetti sono di stampo europea. Gli americani hanno una potenza di fuoco e di trasporto migliore al mondo ma quando il conflitto diventa uomo contro uomo inevitabilmente perdono. Tu pensa che prima della scesa in campo nella 2ww avevano un esercito più piccolo dell'albania!! Ma dalla loro hanno una cosa che noi del vecchio continente abbiamo dimenticato la capacità di credere. Loro ,tutti, credono nell'impossibile e lo realizzano!! Noi... Viviamo ancora sugli strasciti del passato e ancor oggi serbiamo rancore per le vecchie guerre.


Però ci sono alcune considerazioni da fare.
Es. Grande Guerra: COmbattuta in trincea tra soldati. Milioni di vittime militari per poco niente di conquista.
Seconda Guerra: combattuta con l'ausilio di bombardamenti. Enormissime perdite tra civili inermi.

Sempre da fonte Ederle, per ogni militare sul campo usa, ci sono sedici logisti da terra che inviano informazioni.

Insomma per gli americani è meno costoso bombardare una città che perdere uno dei loro sul campo no?

Sull'addestramento formale:
Siamo in fiera a Vicenza, c'è un giovane di colore.
Arrivano in 5 naziskin a rompere a lui coglioni. Tempo dieci minuti sono tutti e 5 a terra.
Purtroppo non sapevano che questo giovane di colore era solo che un marine degli Usa...

Ma concordo su una cosa, chi ha forte motivazioni ed è abituato alla guerra da anni...sa tener duro.

Osserviamo gli americani non hanno tolto un ragno dal buco nè in Vietnam, nè in Irak, e se osserviamo neanche i russi in Afghanistan...e gli anni passano.

Interessante ancora notare come i paesi del terzo mondo non hanno mai avuto un piano Marschall che era basato su materie prime e beni di ricostruzione, ma si sono indebitati fuor di misura nelle armi.

Armi? 
Ok...ma sappiamo quanto costano?
Ci vuole un anno di lavoro di un operaio italiano per un semplice fucile semiautomatico Fal.

Pensiamoci però.
Da noi...
Arrivarono gli alleati castigamatti.
Guerra finisce.
Prima cosa consegnate tutte le armi sia voi fascisti, sia voi del CLN ecc..ecc...
E adesso fate i bravi bambini.

Come hanno tentato di fare gli italiani in Somalia no?

Pensa che casin se cominciavano a dire...ah voi del CLN ecco vi vendiamo armi...contro i fascisti di Salò...ah cari voi fascisti eccoci pronti a vendervi armi contro i comunisti...

Saltava fora l'ennesima guerra civile da noi pagata alle industrie delle armi.

Il paradosso è sempre quanto è stato investito in armi.

E' lecito permettere che un paese indrio come i masci...tipo l'Iran si faccia l'atomica?

E vedremo che mentre noi parliamo di peace and love, e facciamo i buonisti, fratellanza universale, ci casca l'atomica in testa...


----------



## derailed (16 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però ci sono alcune considerazioni da fare.
> Es. Grande Guerra: COmbattuta in trincea tra soldati. Milioni di vittime militari per poco niente di conquista.
> Seconda Guerra: combattuta con l'ausilio di bombardamenti. Enormissime perdite tra civili inermi.
> 
> ...


Concordo.
I bombardamenti sono fatti per demoralizzare e intimorire la popolazione. 
Trannei jappo che hanno avuto bisogno di una seconda atomica per arrendersi.

La mia paura é che effettivamente tra qualche anno ci piomba una H in testa da qualche parte della vecchia babilonia xD. 
Vedremo come si muoverà il mondo -.-

Per l'america noi siamo una testa di ponte perfetta per il resto del mondo. e soprattutto il mondo sà che siamo gli unici che siamo capaci di fare d'avvero la guerra totale.

Cristo é 2500 anni che guerreggiamo e creiamo imperi.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2012)

derailed ha detto:


> Concordo.
> I bombardamenti sono fatti per demoralizzare e intimorire la popolazione.
> Trannei jappo che hanno avuto bisogno di una seconda atomica per arrendersi.
> 
> ...


Ma tu dici che siamo capaci della guerra totale?
Ma noi italici siamo pantaloni eh?
COmunque sia non sono convinto sai che i jappi avessero bisogno di quelle atomiche.
Che colpirono na montagna di civili inermi.
Nagasaki e Hiroschima obiettivi militari?
O due città mooooolto popolate?

Per questo io ho sempre "ammirato" goering a Norimberga...
Io capo della Luftwafe, io che quando fummo nei guai tentai perfino un colpo di stato contro il fuhrer, e per cui venni assolto da ogni incarico militare...devo essere giudicato per crimini di guerra da chi ha gettato le atomiche in testa alle popolazioni? Ma fatemi un piacere eh?
MI uccido da solo e muoio da soldato.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Dicembre 2012)

*Perchè non ci chiediamo chi ha insegnato a quel omicida a sparare: chi arma?*

http://www.unimondo.org/Notizie/Ita...rmi-contratti-record-col-Sud-del-mondo-120147





Italia: quinto esportatore di armi, contratti record col Sud del mondo


L’Italia si è attestata anche nel 2009 tra i cinque maggiori fornitori internazionali di armamenti convenzionali e le sue esportazioni sono state dirette principalmente ai Paesi in via di sviluppo.

Lo si apprende dal rapporto “Conventional Arms Transfers to Developing Nations 2002-2009” (in .pdf) redatto da Richard F. Grimmett che è stato consegnato venerdì scorso al Congresso degli Stati Uniti d'America. I contratti siglati dalle ditte italiane ammontano infatti nel 2009 – secondo il rapporto – a 2,7 miliardi di dollari (Tabelle 1 e 34), dei quali ben 2,4 miliardi (cioè quasi il 90%) sono stati stipulatii con nazioni in via di sviluppo: una cifra, quest’ultima, mai raggiunta negli ultimi otto anni che il rapporto prende in esame (Tabella 4) a dimostrazione del fatto che le esportazioni italiane di armamenti sono sempre più rivolte verso i paesi del Sud del mondo.



IL RAPPORTO

Il rapporto predisposto annualmente dal Congressional Research Service (CRS), l'ufficio studi della Library of Congress, la Biblioteca del Congresso, fornisce ai parlamentari degli Stati Uniti i “dati ufficiali e non secretati” sul commercio internazionale di armamenti convenzionali dedicando una specifica attenzione proprio ai trasferimenti ai Paesi in via di sviluppo (Developing Nations): sotto questa denominazione vengono compresi tutti i paesi del mondo tranne gli Stati Uniti, il Canada, tutte le nazioni europee (incluse Russia e Turchia), l’Australia, il Giappone e la Nuova Zelanda.

Il rapporto prende in considerazione tutte le categorie di armamenti convenzionali e tutti i trasferimenti di sistemi militari tra gli stati presentando in una quarantina di tabelle le cifre – riportate principalmente in dollari statunitensi costanti calcolati sull’ultimo anno, ma talvolta anche in valori correnti – sia dei “contratti” (agreements) sia delle “consegne” (deliveries) relativi alle esportazioni di armi. Proprio per queste caratteristiche i dati che vengono presentati nel rapporto si differenziano da quelli forniti da altri istituti di ricerca – come ad esempio il SIPRI di Stoccolma le cui informazioni si concentrano soprattutto sui trasferimenti dei “maggiori sistemi di armamento convenzionali” (“major conventional weapons”).



I MAGGIORI ACQUIRENTI DEL SUD DEL MONDO

Nonostante un certo decremento di ordinativi dovuto alla recessione internazionale “i Paesi in via di sviluppo continuano ad essere il principale destinatario delle esportazioni di armamenti da parte dei paesi produttori” – si legge nel sommario del rapporto. I contratti (agreements) stipulati nel 2009 dalle nazioni in via di sviluppo hanno superato i 45,1 miliardi di dollari (avevano raggiunto i 48,8 miliardi di dollari nel 2008; Tabella 4) e rappresentano il 78,4% del commercio internazionale di armamenti che – sempre nel 2009 – si è posizionato sui 57,5 miliardi di dollari, in calo del 8,5% rispetto al 2008 quando aveva superato i 62,8 miliardi di dollari (Tabelle 1 e 31).

Più regolari invece le consegne (deliveries) mondiali di armamenti che nel 2009 si sono stazionate sui 35,1 miliardi di dollari: erano state di 36,7 miliardi nel 2008 (Tabelle 2 e 36). Nel 2009 oltre 17 miliardi dollari (cioè il 48,5% del totale) di consegne di materiali militari sono state effettuate verso i Paesi in via di sviluppo: si tratta del valore più basso degli ultimi otto anni (Tabella 15) che è spiegabile – come afferma il rapporto (pg. 4) – anche con la decisione di diverse nazioni di rimandare l’acquisto di armamenti a seguito delle restrizioni di budget messe in atto in considerazione della recessione economica internazionale.

Tra i maggiori acquirenti mondiali figurano per quanto riguarda i contratti stipulati nel 2009 (Tabella 13) innanzitutto il Brasile (7,2 miliardi di dollari), il Venezuela (6,4 miliardi), l'Arabia Saudita (4,3 miliardi), Taiwan (3,8 miliardi), Emirati Arabi Uniti (3,6 miliardi), Iraq (3,3 miliardi) e Egitto (3 miliardi), Vietnam (2,4 miliardi), India (2,4 miliardi) e Kuwait (1,6 miliardi di dollari). Nell'intero periodo 2002-2009 (Tabella 12), l'Arabia Saudita risulta al primo posto con 39,9 miliardi di dollari di contratti, seguita da India (32,4 miliardi), Emirati Arabi Uniti (17,3 miliardi), Egitto (13,9 miliardi), Venezuela (12,7 miliardi), Pakistan (12,5 miliardi) e Cina (11,7 miliardi).

Per quanto riguarda invece le consegne effettive di armamenti nel 2009 (Tabella 24), i principali destinatari risultano l'Arabia Saudita (2,7 miliardi), la Cina (1,5 miliardi), Corea del Sud (1,4 miliardi), Egitto (1,3 miliardi), India (1,2 miliardi), Israele (1,2 miliardi) e Pakistan (1 miliardo). L'Arabia Saudita con 31,5 miliardi di dollari di importazioni di armamenti si conferma anche nel periodo 2002-2009 (Tabella 23) come il maggiore acquirente mondiale di sistemi militari seguita da Cina e India (entrambi con circa 14,3 miliardi di dollari), Egitto (12,2 miliardi), Israele (10,1 miliardi) seguiti da Emirati Arabi Uniti, Taiwan, Corea del Sud e Pakistan.



I PRINCIPALI ESPORTATORI

Gli Stati Uniti mantengono da oltre un decennio il primato delle esportazioni mondiali di armamenti. Nonostante la consistente riduzione di contratti rispetto al 2008 – anno in cui Washington aveva raggiunto la cifra record dell’ultimo decennio (38,1 miliardi di dollari) – con 22,6 miliardi di dollari gli Usa conservano anche nel 2009 la leadership mondiale in questo particolare settore ma vedono una forte contrazione della propria quota di mercato che si riduce al 39% rispetto al 60,5% del 2008 (Tabelle 31 e 32). Un primato dal quale nei prossimi anni gli Stati Uniti difficilmente verranno scalzati se – come riporta il Wall Street Journal – l’amministrazione Obama intende far approvare dal Congresso l’accordo per forniture militari all'Arabia Saudita del valore di 60 miliardi di dollari che rappresenta il più consistente contratto di armamenti mai presentato.

La Russia permane al secondo posto nella graduatoria dei maggiori esportatori: i 10,4 miliardi di dollari di contratti effettuati nel 2009 rappresentano poco più del 18% dello share mondiale, meno della metà degli Stati Uniti. Pur quasi raddoppiando rispetto al 2008 (5,5 miliardi di dollari) gli ordinativi del 2009 segnano però una contrazione sia rispetto al 2007 (quasi 11,2 miliardi) sia, soprattutto rispetto al 2006 quando erano giunti a sfiorare i 16 miliardi di dollari (Tabella 31) a seguito di accordi per forniture militari soprattutto a India e Cina.

La Cina, inoltre, con 1,7 miliardi di dollari di contratti e 1,8 miliardi di consegne di sistemi militari diretti quasi esclusivamente ai Paesi in via di sviluppo mantiene - nonostante un'evidente diminuzione in entrambi i settori - la propria posizione tra i primi sette principali esportatori internazionali di armamenti (Tabelle 31 e 36). Più consistenti rispetto a quelli cinesi sono i contratti per esportazioni assunti da Israele nel 2009 che superano i 2,1 miliardi di dollari in crescita sulla media anniale del periodo 2002-2008 nel quale le industrie militari israeliane hanno siglato accordi per un valore complessivo di 11,1 miliardi di dollari e - nello stesso periodo - hanno effettuato consegne di armamenti per 8,2 miliardi di dollari (Tabelle 33 e 38). Da segnalare inoltre la stabilità delle esportazioni dell'Ucraina (contratti per 1,2 miliardi di dollari nel 2009; 7 miliardi nel periodo 2002-2009) e il tendenziale incremento delle commesse della Spagna (1 miliardo nel 2009 a fronte di 5,5 miliardi nel periodo 2002-2009).



I MAGGIORI FORNITORI EUROPEI

Tra i paesi che resistono al calo internazionale del commercio di armamenti e che anzi riescono ad incrementare le esportazioni nonostante la crisi economica mondiale vanno annoverati soprattutto i quattro principali produttori europei di sistemi militari: Francia, Germania, Italia e Regno Unito (Tabelle 31 e 32).

La Francia, con 7,4 miliardi di dollari di contratti nel 2009 raddoppia il proprio portafoglio d’ordini rispetto all’anno precedente (3,2 miliardi) e, segnando la seconda miglior performance degli ultimi otto anni, giunge a ricoprire quasi il 13% dell’esportazione mondiale di armamenti: il 96% dei contratti francesi del 2009, cioè 7,1 miliardi di dollari, sono stati siglati con i Paesi in via di sviluppo (Tabella 1) tra cui spiccano soprattutto quelli con nazioni dell’America latina.

Incrementa i propri contratti di oltre il 16% tra il 2008 e il 2009 anche la Germania portandoli nell’ultimo anno a 3,7 miliardi di dollari che rappresentano la cifra record dell’ultimo quinquennio e ricoprono il 6,4% dello share internazionale. Ciò che differenzia la Germania rispetto agli altri tre paesi europei – e più generale agli altri maggiori produttori di armamenti – è la destinazione dei sistemi militari che nel 2009 solo per il 2,7% sono diretti ai Paesi in via di sviluppo; ma i 2,8 miliardi di dollari di consegne dell’ultimo anno vedono questi paesi destinatari per oltre il 37,5% degli armamenti tedeschi (Tabella 2).

Risultano in crescita anche i contratti del Regno Unito che – dopo aver toccato nel 2008 la cifra più bassa mai registrata nell'ultimo decennio – nel 2009 si attestano sui 1,5 miliardi di dollari. Le commesse stipulate dalle industrie britanniche sono fortemente altalenanti: si passa infatti dai 988 milioni di dollari del 2002 agli oltre 10,3 miliardi di dollari del 2007 al minimo di 205 milioni di dollari del 2008. Nel quadriennio 2006-2009, con contratti per quasi 16,6 miliardi di dollari il Regno Unito si conferma comunque il quarto esportatore mondiale di armamenti convenzionali.



L'ITALIA

In calo – ma il dato va valutato con attenzione – risultano invece le esportazioni di armamenti dell’Italia. I contratti rilasciati nel 2009 dal nostro paese ammontano a 2,7 miliardi di dollari in netta flessione rispetto alla cifra record di quasi 3,8 miliardi di dollari del 2008. Ciononostante rappresentano la seconda miglior performance degli ultimi otto anni esaminati dal rapporti statunitense e, soprattutto, confermano un tendenziale trend di crescita rispetto ai 494 milioni di dollari del 2002. Si tratta di contratti che – come già detto – posizionano l’Italia al quinto posto (Tabella 34) tra i principali esportatori mondiali di armamenti davanti a Israele (2,1 miliardi di dollari), Cina (1,7 miliardi) e allo stesso Regno Unito (1,5 miliardi) portando l’Italia a rilevare una quota del 4,7% del commercio internazionale di sistemi militari (Tabella 32).

Destinatari di questi contratti sono per quasi l’89% le nazioni in via di sviluppo: nel 2009 l’Italia ha infatti raggiunto con 2,4 miliardi di dollari la cifra record di contratti con questi paesi quasi quadruplicando (erano di 651 milioni di dollari nel 2006) negli ultimi quattro anni l’entità delle proprie commesse verso il Sud del mondo tanto da posizionare il nostro paese – dopo Stati Uniti, Russia e Francia – come il quarto fornitore mondiale dei Paesi in via di sviluppo (Tabella 4) con uno share del 5,3% sul totale di forniture a questi paesi (Tabella 5).

Tra le zone del Sud del mondo, la quota maggiore di esportazioni di armi italiane nel quadriennio 2006-2009 è ricoperta da una delle aree di maggior tensione del pianeta, il Medio Oriente: nel quadriennio con i paesi di questa zona l’Italia ha stipulato contratti per 3,7 miliardi di dollari cioè quasi i tre quarti (il 71%) di tutti i propri contratti verso paesi del Sud del mondo (Tabella 6 e 7).

Va infine segnalato che i dati del Rapporto al Congresso USA risultano comunque inferiori rispetto a quelli ufficiali presentati lo scorso marzo dalla Presidenza del Consiglio italiana. Come abbiamo riportato su Unimondo, secondo la Relazione della Presidenza del Consiglio le autorizzazioni all'esportazione di armamenti rilasciate dal Governo nel 2009 alle aziende del settore ammontano a 4,9 miliardi di euro e nello stesso anno le effettive consegne di soli materiali di armamento hanno superato i 2,2 miliardi di euro. Sebbene tale disparità possa essere in parte spiegata col fatto che le “autorizzazioni” governative italiane ricoprono un ambito più ampio dei “contratti” (agreements) presi in esame dal rapporto statunitense, appare più difficile spiegare le cifre del rapporto Usa riguardo alle effettive consegne di materiali militari che risultano alquanto sottodimensionate nel rapporto americano che segnala consegne italiane nel 2009 per soli 600 milioni di dollari (Tabella 39) a fronte dei 2,2 miliardi di euro riportati dalla Relazione governativa italiana.



CONCLUSIONE

Se i quattro principali produttori europei di armamenti nel loro insieme mantengono pressoché invariata al 23% la propria percentuale sulle esportazioni militari mondiali nei due quadrienni esaminati dal rapporto (Figura 2), ciò che incrementa considerevolmente nell’ultimo biennio è invece l’ammontare di esportazioni verso i Paesi in via di sviluppo: si passa, infatti, dai meno di 7 miliardi di dollari del 2008 che ricoprivano il 14% del totale mondiale verso questi paesi agli oltre 10,6 miliardi di dollari del 2009 che rappresentano il 24% dello share internazionale (Figura 3 e Tabelle 4 e 5). Un chiaro segnale che - come evidenzia il rapporto - “i quattro maggiori fornitori europei di armamenti hanno rafforzato la propria posizione competitiva nell’esportazione di sistemi militari attraverso un forte sostegno governativo (government marketing support) alle vendite di armamenti” (p. 11). Un sostegno che - come si evince dal rapporto - ha contribuito a far sì che “i quattro maggiori fornitori europei di armamenti hanno stipulato contratti con vari Paesi in via di sviluppo sottraendoli agli Stati Uniti”. (p. 11).

Giorgio Beretta
giorgio.beretta@unimondo.org
Newsletter


----------



## derailed (16 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu dici che siamo capaci della guerra totale?
> Ma noi italici siamo pantaloni eh?
> COmunque sia non sono convinto sai che i jappi avessero bisogno di quelle atomiche.
> Che colpirono na montagna di civili inermi.
> ...


Pardon intendevo noi come europa nn italia.
Diciamo che noi italiani siamo ottimi per la guerriglia alla vietnamita xD

Vabbé che a dispetto di come insegna la  storia l'eugenetica (e razza pura) nn li ha inventate hitler...
Chissà perché su i libri di storia non si parla delle decine di milioni di immigrati castrati chimicamente e fisicamente per non lordare la purezza della razza... Idea partita e confermata da Harvad...


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> se provi ad andare in via Prà scoprirai quanto sia facile anche qui acquistarne una


via pré.prà è una località vicino a pegli
si parlava di farlo legalmente , però


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2012)

derailed ha detto:


> state svalvolando o.o .
> Quello che é successo qua o da altre parti poteva benissimo accadere con un cortello da cucina o una mannaia.
> Nn centrano le armi di per sé ma l'individuo. Sono noti come killer spree, attacchi omicida da parte di persone normalmente impensabili o con disturbi lievi.
> 
> Non sono le armi, io ci lavoro con le armi, sono circondato da persone armate che ogni giorno proteggono e sperano di non doverle mai usare.


Secondo te, senza armi da fuoco, un uomo riesce, all'arma bianca, ad uccidere 26 persone? E' una fatica notevole, eh? A perte che psicologicamente l'omicidio all'arma bianca ha un altro impatto... uno armato di un coltello in 2-3 adulti si riesce a bloccarlo, un uomo armato di armi automatiche no. Peraltro la persona in questione NON aveva un disturbo lieve... ma in ogni caso questo non cambia. La facilità con la quale si uccide, la DISTANZA che intercorre tra vittima e carnefice, il gesto di dover solo attivare l'arma, sono di impatto totalmente diverso.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2012)

derailed ha detto:


> Pardon intendevo noi come europa nn italia.
> Diciamo che noi italiani siamo ottimi per la guerriglia alla vietnamita xD
> 
> Vabbé che a dispetto di come insegna la  storia l'eugenetica (e razza pura) nn li ha inventate hitler...
> Chissà perché su i libri di storia non si parla delle decine di milioni di immigrati castrati chimicamente e fisicamente per non lordare la purezza della razza... Idea partita e confermata da Harvad...


Il problema della storia non è tanto chi la legge, ma chi la scrive...
Per esempio si vero...nazisti hanno fatto le malore in polonia...
Nessuno dice cosa hanno fatto i polacchi ai tedeschi...alla fine della guerra no?
Nei territori che erano tedeschi e sono tornati sotto la polonia...

La storia della razza...
Da non credere un delirio...

Ma a quel che so...
Pare che la razza umana più antica sia quella degli africani...vediamo un po'...sto arianesimo allora...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Secondo te, senza armi da fuoco, un uomo riesce, all'arma bianca, ad uccidere 26 persone? E' una fatica notevole, eh? A perte che psicologicamente l'omicidio all'arma bianca ha un altro impatto... uno armato di un coltello in 2-3 adulti si riesce a bloccarlo, un uomo armato di armi automatiche no. Peraltro la persona in questione NON aveva un disturbo lieve... ma in ogni caso questo non cambia. La facilità con la quale si uccide, la DISTANZA che intercorre tra vittima e carnefice, il gesto di dover solo attivare l'arma, sono di impatto totalmente diverso.


Sai...per uccidere 26 persone con una pistola...
Devi saper sparare...
E ti assicuro che anche lì ci vuole pratica....


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai...per uccidere 26 persone con una pistola...
> Devi saper sparare...
> E ti assicuro che anche lì ci vuole pratica....


Infatti il killer andava al poligono, aveva due pistole e un fucile, persino il GIUBBOTTO ANTIPROIETTILE. Voglio dire... se compro una pistola per difesa personale... non compro anche il giubbotto... quello serve nelle sparatorie, quando uno esce di casa SAPENDO che va a sparare e che gli spareranno in risposta. Una persona con una personalità disturbata, con una diagnosi di autismo. Io sarò strana... ma ci sono stranezze peggiori. E in ogni caso... tu sei sicuro di saper uccidere al primo colpo all'arma bianca senza che ti abbiano insegnato come fare? Sicuro di essere veloce, di non farti del male? Non credo sia più semplice.


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2012)

aveva una madre sulla quale cadono parecchie responsabilità.invece di cercare di curare il suo autismo lo faceva esercitare con un arma.
come si fa


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> aveva una madre sulla quale cadono parecchie responsabilità.invece di cercare di curare il suo autismo lo faceva esercitare con un arma.
> come si fa


sai che anche io mi sono chiesta come potesse quella famiglia portarlo al poligono? E i geni che hanno obbiettato che se anche i maestri avessero avuto le pistole...? Una pazzia, l'uomo è folle.


----------



## Simy (17 Dicembre 2012)

intanto le chiacchiere stanno a zero...e anche rispondendo a tutti i perchè quei poveri angeli non torneranno in vita


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai che anche io mi sono chiesta come potesse quella famiglia portarlo al poligono? E i geni che hanno obbiettato che se anche i maestri avessero avuto le pistole...? Una pazzia, l'uomo è folle.


l'uomo è folle ma la follia spesso  è aiutata  e agevolata


----------



## lunaiena (17 Dicembre 2012)

[h=3]La Stampa - Afghanistan, esplode mina anti-uomo: morte 10 bambine[/h]www.lastampa.it/.../*afghanistan*...*morte*-*bambine*.../


----------



## iosonoio (17 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo.
> Una regolamentazione più severa sulla detenzione di armi è l'unico intervento che può essere compiuto a livello statale, è assurdo che chiunque possa avere un arsenale a propria disposizione, ma questo è il risultato di una cultura in cui per molti possedere una pistola è importante quanto la libertà di espressione.
> 
> Il ragazzo autore della strage era malato e probabilmente era stato fatto tutto il possibile dalla sua famiglia, sia tra le mura domestiche che a livello di terapia, ma forse non è stato abbastanza.
> Può darsi che la causa di un gesto del genere sia da cercare in questo contesto, oltre che nella testa dell'assassino.


Mi sembra la cosa più corretta tra quelle scritte finora. Ho delle armi da quando sono ragazzo, ma MAI ho pensato di usarle contro esseri viventi. Il ragazzo che ha compiuto la strage era malato e se non avesse avuto la possibilità di mettere mano alle armi, forse ( sottolineo forse) la strage non ci sarebbe stata. In Italia per avere un porto d'armi e soprattutto per mantenerlo devi essere una persona che problemi non ne ha...
Arrivo a dire che se entrasse qualcuno in casa mia, l'ultima cosa che farei è quella di sparargli. Ma alle conseguenze ci pensate?


----------



## derailed (17 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Mi sembra la cosa più corretta tra quelle scritte finora. Ho delle armi da quando sono ragazzo, ma MAI ho pensato di usarle contro esseri viventi. Il ragazzo che ha compiuto la strage era malato e se non avesse avuto la possibilità di mettere mano alle armi, forse ( sottolineo forse) la strage non ci sarebbe stata. In Italia per avere un porto d'armi e soprattutto per mantenerlo devi essere una persona che problemi non ne ha...
> Arrivo a dire che se entrasse qualcuno in casa mia, l'ultima cosa che farei è quella di sparargli. Ma alle conseguenze ci pensate?


Sono in molti che pensano alle conseguenze, i pochi che non lo fanno creano lo scoop . Pure io sono armato in casa se dovesse entrare qualcuno libero i cani. Uno anni fà c'ha lasciato una falange come ricordo nel mio balconcino xD.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti il killer andava al poligono, aveva due pistole e un fucile, persino il GIUBBOTTO ANTIPROIETTILE. Voglio dire... se compro una pistola per difesa personale... non compro anche il giubbotto... quello serve nelle sparatorie, quando uno esce di casa SAPENDO che va a sparare e che gli spareranno in risposta. Una persona con una personalità disturbata, con una diagnosi di autismo. Io sarò strana... ma ci sono stranezze peggiori. E in ogni caso... tu sei sicuro di saper uccidere al primo colpo all'arma bianca senza che ti abbiano insegnato come fare? Sicuro di essere veloce, di non farti del male? Non credo sia più semplice.


Io?
Parli con un uomo la cui psicologa militare disse...
Non deve usare armi.
Se lui ha un'arma si sente leggittimato ad uccidere.
E ho beccato i miei 15 giorni di rigore per aver fatto un uso improprio di armi quando ero PAO.

Io lo avevo avvisato comunque...
Non fare casini quando io sono di PAO.

Mi ricordo solo questo, se tu mi dai un'arma, dentro di me sale l'aggressività.

E per questa ragione...

Sono stato sempre disarmato.

La bega comincià quando avevo 5 anni e una fionda.
Con sto qua che mi coglionava che tanto non avevo il coraggio di usarla.

Poi però piangeva a fiotti con quel sasso conficcato sulla fronte...e come sanguinava eh?

Distrussi la fionda e non ne volli più sapere.

Non oso pensare che cosa sarei io se fossi un carabiniere o un poliziotto...

Ma ti posso assicurare che chi sa sparare sa come mirare e dove mirare...
Sai se vuoi uccidere, o solo spaventare o gambizzare.

E anche la bomba a mano sulla cintura fa effetti strani...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'uomo è folle ma la follia spesso  è aiutata  e agevolata


Si dall'ambiente
Dalle circostanze
Dalle situazioni 

E soprattutto dalle vendette...

Gli italiani ne seppero qualcosa all'indomani della seconda guerra mondiale...

In cui da entrambi le parte si distinsero per efferattezze e crimini....

Esempio:

[video]http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eccidio_di_Schio[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Mi sembra la cosa più corretta tra quelle scritte finora. Ho delle armi da quando sono ragazzo, ma MAI ho pensato di usarle contro esseri viventi. Il ragazzo che ha compiuto la strage era malato e se non avesse avuto la possibilità di mettere mano alle armi, forse ( sottolineo forse) la strage non ci sarebbe stata. In Italia per avere un porto d'armi e soprattutto per mantenerlo devi essere una persona che problemi non ne ha...
> Arrivo a dire che se entrasse qualcuno in casa mia, l'ultima cosa che farei è quella di sparargli. Ma alle conseguenze ci pensate?


Vedi come siamo diversi?
Tu mi dai una pistola a me...
La prima cosa che mi balena nel cervello è:
La uso, ovvio contro chi mi potrebbe fare del male no?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2012)

derailed ha detto:


> Sono in molti che pensano alle conseguenze, i pochi che non lo fanno creano lo scoop . Pure io sono armato in casa se dovesse entrare qualcuno libero i cani. Uno anni fà c'ha lasciato una falange come ricordo nel mio balconcino xD.


Però vedi come inizia la violenza?
Sto qua ci rimette la falange...
L'indomani tu hai il cane sgozzato...

E via...via...via...

Per esempio i missionari dell'Albania mi hanno raccontato cose folli riguardo al Kanun...
Mamme disperate che i loro figli hanno compiuto dieci anni, e vivono, sapendo che c'è qualcuno che è in obbligo di ucciderli...


----------



## iosonoio (17 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi come siamo diversi?
> Tu mi dai una pistola a me...
> La prima cosa che mi balena nel cervello è:
> La uso, ovvio contro chi mi potrebbe fare del male no?


No! E ti garantisco che ho un carettere "focoso"!! Ma la vita umana è sacra e non siamo noi a poter decidere di rovinarla o interromperla...


----------



## derailed (17 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però vedi come inizia la violenza?
> Sto qua ci rimette la falange...
> L'indomani tu hai il cane sgozzato...
> 
> ...


Bhe nn entrava in casa 
Per il resto la storia dell'uomo è scritta con la violenza. Bisogna conoscerla , conoscere i propri limiti e adeguarsi a questi. Io sono dell'idea che ogni persona deve essere capace a difendersi e sono ovviamente a favore delle armi. Delle forze armate e credo nonostante tutto nella logica delle persone. Casi come questo sfuggono alla logica sia per l'individuo sia per lo stato sociale. Poi la guerra sorpratutto quella civile porta strascichi per generazioni. L'unica cosa che mitiga è una forza internazionale sempre presente sul territorio e il benessere economico. Un pò come da noi nel dopo guerra...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2012)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Ma la vita umana è sacra e non siamo noi a poter decidere di rovinarla o interromperla...


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Ecco perchè non voglio averne neppure il potere strumentale...
Figuriamoci quello legislativo...

Ma sulle armi ancora

Non ho mai capito come abbiano fatto i tedeschi quella volta.

1919 paese in crisi economica terrificante.
Per vent'anni hanno costruito armi e che armi...

Mai si era visto un arsenale del genere eh?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Dicembre 2012)

derailed ha detto:


> Bhe nn entrava in casa
> Per il resto la storia dell'uomo è scritta con la violenza. Bisogna conoscerla , conoscere i propri limiti e adeguarsi a questi. Io sono dell'idea che ogni persona deve essere capace a difendersi e sono ovviamente a favore delle armi. Delle forze armate e credo nonostante tutto nella logica delle persone. Casi come questo sfuggono alla logica sia per l'individuo sia per lo stato sociale. Poi la guerra sorpratutto quella civile porta strascichi per generazioni. L'unica cosa che mitiga è una forza internazionale sempre presente sul territorio e il benessere economico. Un pò come da noi nel dopo guerra...


Si vero...
Già nella Bibbia i casini iniziano tra Caino e Abele...

Beh da noi per fortuna che è andata così...

Forse troppa pace ci ha fatto dimenticare l'orrore di quello spettro...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Dicembre 2012)

datemi un fucile di precisione e 5000 proiettili e vi aiuterò a rottamare la classe politica!

c'è ancora qualcuno contro l'utilizzo di armi? :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up:
> Ecco perchè non voglio averne neppure il potere strumentale...
> Figuriamoci quello legislativo...
> 
> ...


bhé ora abbiamo le macchine :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Dicembre 2012)

Millepensieri ed altri/e critici sul possesso indiscriminato o generalizzato di armi: se c'è uno smeraldo che non vi torna, è mio.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> datemi un fucile di precisione e 5000 proiettili e vi aiuterò a rottamare la classe politica!
> 
> c'è ancora qualcuno contro l'utilizzo di armi? :rotfl:



Dammi il tuo indirizzo!!!


----------



## Eretteo (18 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma almeno ti pagano per scrivere 'ste cose?
> possibile che gli utenti non possano esprimere la propria opinione sulle armi senza ritrovarsi, loro malgrado, incasellati in un qualche farneticante schieramento politico?
> Sul farneticante non ci piove.
> Sul suo esercito di proseliti nemmeno.
> ...


Dopo 4 giorni di sana astinenza da 'sto forum,mancava una fragorosa e spontanea scompiscitata sinistra.


----------



## Eretteo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che flavia non parlasse certo di italia dove comunque acquistare un'arma non è così facile.
> da parte mia consideravo che la loro presenza spesso è stata causa di disgrazie potenzialmente evitabili


Nessun fucile si e' mai smesso a sparare ed uccidere esseri viventi.
Nessun coltello si e' mai messo a sgozzare ragazze stanche di mariti a cui erano state vendute.
Nessuna macchina si e' mai riempita di alcool e droga e poi,impazzita,si e' abbattuta su inermi pedoni o ciclisti uccidendoli.
Col tuo ragionamento,allora,devi combattere perche' siano tolti dalla circolazione e mai piu' prodotti coltelli ed automobili.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Nessun fucile si e' mai smesso a sparare ed uccidere esseri viventi.
> Nessun coltello si e' mai messo a sgozzare ragazze stanche di mariti a cui erano state vendute.
> Nessuna macchina si e' mai riempita di alcool e droga e poi,impazzita,si e' abbattuta su inermi pedoni o ciclisti uccidendoli.
> Col tuo ragionamento,allora,devi combattere perche' siano tolti dalla circolazione e mai piu' prodotti coltelli ed automobili.


Questo è un ragionamento assurdo, anzi... una serie di parole messe assieme a dimostrare una cosa assurda.
E' logico che l'oggetto in sè non provoca il danno, in quanto oggetto, è inanimato.
Ma il fatto che L'OGGETTO SIA MESSO A DISPOSIZIONE DI CHIUNQUE provoca il danno. Diversamente daremmo in mano tranquillamente coltelli, Uzi e ruspe a bambini di due anni. Come mai non lo facciamo?


----------



## Eretteo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Diversamente daremmo in mano tranquillamente coltelli, Uzi e ruspe a bambini di due anni. Come mai non lo facciamo?


Perche' incapaci d'intendere e volere in modo equilibrato,e potenzialmente pericolosissimi per il prossimo.
Cosi' come certi soggetti con problemi mentali,come il responsabile della strage.


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Nessun fucile si e' mai smesso a sparare ed uccidere esseri viventi.
> Nessun coltello si e' mai messo a sgozzare ragazze stanche di mariti a cui erano state vendute.
> Nessuna macchina si e' mai riempita di alcool e droga e poi,impazzita,si e' abbattuta su inermi pedoni o ciclisti uccidendoli.
> Col tuo ragionamento,allora,devi combattere perche' siano tolti dalla circolazione e mai piu' prodotti coltelli ed automobili.


certo che sì.pure oggetti contundenti, corde, ombrelli e pietre.
un 'auto nasce per trasportare, un'arma per uccidere e anche il solo pensare che si possa acquistare in un negozio normale per me è assurdo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Perche' incapaci d'intendere e volere in modo equilibrato,e potenzialmente pericolosissimi per il prossimo.
> Cosi' come certi soggetti con problemi mentali,come il responsabile della strage.


... E come possono diventare anche persone normalissime, in condizioni di stress o di malattia.
Io ho sempre avuto armi in casa, mi hanno insegnato cosa fare e cosa non fare MAI, ne ho conosciuto la facilità con la quale possono essere involontariamente mortali grazie all'errore di una persona estranea troppo facilona ed imprudente.
Era un fucile da caccia, partì un colpo per sbaglio e mi mancò di una spanna. 
Fosse stato un'arma AUTOMATICA come il fucile che la madre di quel ragazzo di 20 anni deteneva regolarmente... probabilmente non sarei qui.

Ora... io non riesco a capire la coerenza di un'arma da GUERRA con lo scopo di difesa personale, nè l'utilità di un giubbotto antiproiettile quando il tuo mestiere è l'insegnante di una scuola elementare.
Tantomeno il portare ad un poligono un ragazzo con problemi psichici.
Questa è l'ossessione per le armi, per la potenza delle armi e della loro capacità offensiva, che va ben oltre l'accezione negativa dell'arma in sè.


----------



## Eretteo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che sì.pure oggetti contundenti, corde, ombrelli e pietre.
> Pure le forbici ed i libri di Alice Oxman.
> un 'auto nasce per trasportare,
> o anche solo per correre e far guadagnare soldi a palate
> ...


infatti non le trovi dal droghiere ma in armeria,e non le vendono a tutti


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2012)

per quanto riguarda invece la possibilità di individuare prima un soggetto che possa esplodere in questo modo sono veramente scettica perché entriamo in un campo nebuloso, difficile e delicatissimo.
se in italia siamo messi malissimo in questo senso leggevo che in america c'è un tasso di malattie mentali che arriva a percentuali assurde (40%?)con il valore aggiunto dell'emulazione di un fatto che esalta a sua volta anime nere .
però penso che l'arma che il pazzo trova a disposizione faccia la differenza nel numero di vittime.e non è poco


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> infatti non le trovi dal droghiere ma in armeria,e non le vendono a tutti


sempre a troppi, evidentemente


----------



## Eretteo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... E come possono diventare anche persone normalissime, in condizioni di stress o di malattia.
> Io ho sempre avuto armi in casa, mi hanno insegnato cosa fare e cosa non fare MAI, ne ho conosciuto la facilità con la quale possono essere involontariamente mortali grazie all'errore di una persona estranea troppo facilona ed imprudente.
> Era un fucile da caccia, partì un colpo per sbaglio e mi mancò di una spanna.
> Fosse stato un'arma AUTOMATICA come il fucile che la madre di quel ragazzo di 20 anni deteneva regolarmente... probabilmente non sarei qui.
> ...


semplicemente per chi non la vede come te e' la possibilita' di vivere ragionevolmente in pace anche se abiti in una landa remota a parecchi km dalla cittadina piu' vicina,e con la casa che non ha imposte di legno ma solo vetri e tende pesanti.
come succede in america


----------



## Eretteo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> per quanto riguarda invece la possibilità di individuare prima un soggetto che possa esplodere in questo modo sono veramente scettica perché entriamo in un campo nebuloso, difficile e delicatissimo.
> se in italia siamo messi malissimo in questo senso leggevo che in america c'è un tasso di malattie mentali che arriva a percentuali assurde (40%?)con il valore aggiunto dell'emulazione di un fatto che esalta a sua volta anime nere .
> quindi secondo i tuoi sondaggi 4 americani su 10 sono pazzi?
> però penso che l'arma che il pazzo trova a disposizione faccia la differenza nel numero di vittime.e non è poco


un pazzo puo' guidare un'auto davanti ad un asilo all'ora dell'uscita dei bambini.
chi lo ferma con la forza della pace?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> semplicemente per chi non la vede come te e' la possibilita' di vivere ragionevolmente in pace anche se abiti in una landa remota a parecchi km dalla cittadina piu' vicina,e con la casa che non ha imposte di legno ma solo vetri e tende pesanti.
> come succede in america


No. Esistono tipi diversi di armi per usi diversi. Ci sono le armi da caccia. Ci sono le armi da difesa. Ci sono le armi da guerra. Quel fucile era un'arma da guerra, che a te in Italia non sarebbe possibile comprare, perchè appunto non è considerato da difesa ma da attacco.
Inoltre ... 30 caricatori. Oh... 30 caricatori, eh? Che cacchi ci doveva fare una maestra con 30 caricatori? Gli scrutini?
Non diciamo eresie, ci sono zone isolate pure in Italia, anche se hai le imposte ti rapinano e ti rapiscono... a me sono entrati in casa mentre dormivamo ma non ho pensato di comprare un fucile a ripetizione o un anticarro.


----------



## Eretteo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No. Esistono tipi diversi di armi per usi diversi. Ci sono le armi da caccia. Ci sono le armi da difesa. Ci sono le armi da guerra. Quel fucile era un'arma da guerra, che a te in Italia non sarebbe possibile comprare, perchè appunto non è considerato da difesa ma da attacco.
> Inoltre ... 30 caricatori. Oh... 30 caricatori, eh? Che cacchi ci doveva fare una maestra con 30 caricatori? Gli scrutini?
> Non diciamo eresie, ci sono zone isolate pure in Italia, anche se hai le imposte ti rapinano e ti rapiscono... a me sono entrati in casa mentre dormivamo ma non ho pensato di comprare un fucile a ripetizione o un anticarro.


prendi atto del fatto che non tutti la pensano come te.
in america se uno di notte e' nel tuo giardino e non si identifica,tu gli tiri una schioppettata,chiami la polizia e quelli vengono e se lo portano via.
ed e' finita lì.
qui invece ti entrano in casa,fanno tutto quello che gli pare e poi se ne vanno.
ed e' finita lì.
a te e a quelli come te andra' anche bene ad altri no.
non siate sempre cosi' limitati/e per favore.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Questo è un ragionamento assurdo, anzi... una serie di parole messe assieme a dimostrare una cosa assurda.
> E' logico che l'oggetto in sè non provoca il danno, in quanto oggetto, è inanimato.
> Ma il fatto che *L'OGGETTO SIA MESSO A DISPOSIZIONE DI CHIUNQUE* provoca il danno. Diversamente daremmo in mano tranquillamente coltelli, Uzi e ruspe a bambini di due anni. Come mai non lo facciamo?



è questo fatto che rende *possibile* il danno di queste proporzioni. Non capisco perché sia tanto difficile capirlo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> è questo fatto che rende *possibile* il danno di queste proporzioni. Non capisco perché sia tanto difficile capirlo.


perchè sei limitata, fattene una ragione.


----------



## Eretteo (18 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Non capisco perché sia tanto difficile capirlo.


Pensi che in armeria vendano pistole e fucili a chiunque?
O a chi detiene una regolare licenza?


----------



## Eretteo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè sei limitata, fattene una ragione.


gia' il fatto di prenderne atto sarebbe un primo passo....ma serve un briciolo d'umilta',a monte


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> prendi atto del fatto che non tutti la pensano come te.
> in america se uno di notte e' nel tuo giardino e non si identifica,tu gli tiri una schioppettata,chiami la polizia e quelli vengono e se lo portano via.
> ed e' finita lì.
> qui invece ti entrano in casa,fanno tutto quello che gli pare e poi se ne vanno.
> ...


qui mi pare che di limitati ce ne siano un bel po', allora. In ogni caso, ammazzare qualcuno per proteggere le tue cose, mischia che bell'idea. Proprio civile. Diritto costituzionale alla difesa armata, ai miei occhi un abominio di proporzioni altissime. La scorsa estate sono stata in lungo e largo nella Last Frontier. Nei locali c'era un uomo e il suo Remington a fianco, proporzione 1 a 1. Quasi tutti maschi. Non ho mai mangiato così poco in vita mia. Ne basta 1 che alza il gomito o che impazzisce e finisce in strage. Secondo me tu non hai idea di cosa dici.


----------



## Eretteo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Dopo 4 giorni di sana astinenza da 'sto forum,mancava una fragorosa e spontanea scompiscitata sinistra.


finalmente dopo decine di esecrabili verdi son riuscito a guadagnare un bel rosso,indice di bonta' del post.
e pure sottilmente ironico,vista l'uniformita' cromatica della provenienza


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> finalmente dopo decine di esecrabili verdi son riuscito a guadagnare un bel rosso,indice di bonta' del post.
> e pure sottilmente ironico,vista l'uniformita' cromatica della provenienza


Se te l'avessi dato io lo avrei fatto per l'insulto alle opinioni altrui, non per il colore della provenienza. A me sembra che sia tu ad essere sempre schierato, non gli altri/e.


----------



## Eretteo (18 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> qui mi pare che di limitati ce ne siano un bel po', allora. In ogni caso, ammazzare qualcuno per proteggere le tue cose, mischia che bell'idea. Proprio civile. Diritto costituzionale alla difesa armata, ai miei occhi un abominio di proporzioni altissime.
> ai tuoi,alla maggioranza degli americani va bene cosi'
> La scorsa estate sono stata in lungo e largo nella Last Frontier. Nei locali c'era un uomo e il suo Remington a fianco, proporzione 1 a 1. Quasi tutti maschi. Non ho mai mangiato così poco in vita mia. Ne basta 1 che alza il gomito o che impazzisce e finisce in strage.
> non diciamo assurdita',se uno comincia a rompere cominciano rompendogli qualcosa....e di solito basta e avanza.
> ...


secondo me tu non sai confrontarti con chi la pensa diversamente


----------



## Eretteo (18 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Se te l'avessi dato io lo avrei fatto per l'insulto alle opinioni altrui, non per il colore della provenienza.
> sarebbe stato ugualmente un onore
> A me sembra che sia tu ad essere sempre schierato, non gli altri/e.


impressione falsa,io faccio prevenzione


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> secondo me tu non sai confrontarti con chi la pensa diversamente


ma parli tu, che gli altri "scompisciano" o dicono solo cazzate veterocomuniste? Essù.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

Eh già, l'onore. Giusto quella parola potevi tirar fuori. Che tristezza.


----------



## Eretteo (18 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma parli tu, che gli altri "scompisciano" o dicono solo cazzate veterocomuniste? Essù.


eh no,qua dissento con tutte le mie forze,saranno almeno 10 giorni che non scrivo una sola parolaccia.


----------



## Eretteo (18 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Eh già, l'onore. Giusto quella parola potevi tirar fuori. Che tristezza.


e qui ricadiamo nei soliti cliche'...


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> eh no,qua dissento con tutte le mie forze,saranno almeno 10 giorni che non scrivo una sola parolaccia.


Ch ha detto che dici parolacce? L'insulto alle opinioni altrui è sempre solo attraverso parolacce?


----------



## Eretteo (18 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ch ha detto che dici parolacce? L'insulto alle opinioni altrui è sempre solo attraverso parolacce?


e chi insulta?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> gia' il fatto di prenderne atto sarebbe un primo passo....ma serve un briciolo d'umilta',a monte


Certo. Io di fronte ad un'arma spianata mi sento sempre umile


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> e chi insulta?



Va bene, Eretteo. Tu ti confronti benissimo con le opinioni limitate altrui, le soppesi, ne prendi eventualmente il buono e confuti il resto. Senza prevenzione né schieramento, umilmente e pacificamente. Yes. Va bene, Eretteo, va bene.


----------



## Eretteo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Certo. Io di fronte ad un'arma spianata mi sento sempre umile


praticamente sto cercando di assaltare una trincea da cui vengo respinto a mattonate di libretti rossi,ed io sono dotato di un fucile di plastica da carnevale con innestato in punta un pene di gomma


----------



## Eretteo (18 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Va bene, Eretteo. Tu ti confronti benissimo con le opinioni limitate altrui, le soppesi, ne prendi eventualmente il buono e confuti il resto. Senza prevenzione né schieramento, umilmente e pacificamente. Yes. Va bene, Eretteo, va bene.


vedi?e' gia' un progresso,me ne compiaccio


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> praticamente sto cercando di *assaltare una trincea da cui vengo respinto a mattonate di libretti rossi*,ed io sono dotato di un fucile di plastica da carnevale con innestato in punta un pene di gomma


Secondo me sei paranoico (e vetero). Per queste cose pare ci siano cure. Farmacologiche.


----------



## Eretteo (18 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Secondo me sei paranoico (e vetero). Per queste cose pare ci siano cure. Farmacologiche.


ho sempre diffidato dai facili medici e dai loro solforosi intrugli


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> ho sempre diffidato dai facili medici e dai loro solforosi intrugli



Immagino ci siano anche psicologi e psichiatri di destra. Se ti fidi, va' da loro. Basta che ti curi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> e chi insulta?


Beh, insomma: secondo me di limitato qui c'è l'intento di difendere il possesso di armi a scopo di difesa, senza entrare nel merito di quante e quali armi uno possa detenere ragionevolmente per questo scopo.
La differenza fondamentale tra un'arma automatica ed una semiautomatica, ad esempio, è che la prima spara a raffica.
Questo, oggettivamente, comporta che sia un'arma da offesa, da guerra appunto. 
Limitato è anche l'intento di dichiarare che , pure in uno Stato che ha scritto nella sua costituzione del diritto di possedere e detenere armi, la vendita indiscriminata che avviene nelle fiere di armi sia sensata, che sia sensato dover mettere i metal detector all'ingresso delle scuole, che 61 stragi avvenute dal 1982 siano eventi che rientrano in una sensata statistica. Questo non è difendere il diritto di armarsi per difesa, che io non metto in discussione, è parlare a partito preso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> praticamente sto cercando di assaltare una trincea da cui vengo respinto a mattonate di libretti rossi,ed io sono dotato di un fucile di plastica da carnevale con innestato in punta un pene di gomma


i libretti rossi sono una tua allucinazione, parla per ciò che sai. Io non ti ho dato nessuna connotazione politica e non mi sono permessa illazioni sul tuo pensiero. Un po' di rispetto, eh?


----------



## free (18 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> finalmente dopo decine di esecrabili verdi son riuscito a guadagnare un bel rosso,indice di bonta' del post.
> e pure sottilmente ironico,vista l'uniformita' cromatica della provenienza



non è mio
tra l'altro mica c'era bisogno di sottolineare quanto è ridicola la lega con fucili fantasma e lauree albanesi


----------



## free (18 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> i libretti rossi sono una tua allucinazione, parla per ciò che sai. Io non ti ho dato nessuna connotazione politica e non mi sono permessa illazioni sul tuo pensiero. *Un po' di rispetto, eh?*



già


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non è mio
> tra l'altro mica c'era bisogno di sottolineare quanto è ridicola la lega con fucili fantasma e lauree albanesi


manco mio


----------



## free (18 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> manco mio



a mezzodì ero impegnata a mangiare bambini, ovvio
pure tu??


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> a mezzodì ero impegnata a mangiare bambini, ovvio
> pure tu??


me ne sono fatta solo mezzo, bollito, perchè devo stare leggera... ma per le feste .... ihihihihih


----------



## Simy (18 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> a mezzodì ero impegnata a mangiare bambini, ovvio
> pure tu??





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> me ne sono fatta solo mezzo, bollito, perchè devo stare leggera... ma per le feste .... ihihihihih


disgraziate..non si invita più??? 

cmq per la cronaca.. manco mio


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> me ne sono fatta solo mezzo, bollito, perchè devo stare leggera... ma per le feste .... ihihihihih


io sono vegetariana, ero impegnata a mangiarmi i vestiti del piccolo. Evidentemente, o ci sono tanti più limitativeterocomunistimangiabambini/e nel forum, o il rosso è dovuto ad altro


----------



## free (18 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io sono vegetariana, ero impegnata a mangiarmi i vestiti del piccolo. Evidentemente, o ci sono tanti più limitativeterocomunistimangiabambini/e nel forum, *o il rosso è dovuto ad altro *



che sia troppo pirla??


----------



## free (18 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> disgraziate..non si invita più???
> 
> cmq per la cronaca.. manco mio



uhm...quanti anni hai, cara?:diavoletto:


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> uhm...*quanti anni hai, cara?*:diavoletto:


:risata: :risata: :risata: :risata: :risata:


non hai già mangiato, tu?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> disgraziate..non si invita più???
> 
> cmq per la cronaca.. manco mio


siiiiii.... vieni qui.... pella pampina.... nella mia casetta di marzapane....


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> che sia troppo pirla??



eh.


----------



## Simy (18 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> uhm...quanti anni hai, cara?:diavoletto:





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata: :risata: :risata: :risata: :risata:
> 
> 
> non hai già mangiato, tu?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> siiiiii.... vieni qui.... pella pampina.... nella mia casetta di marzapane....


mmhhh...mi sa che ho un impegno urgente....

e cmq  vabbè che sono "piccola" ma insomma proprio bambina no


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mmhhh...mi sa che ho un impegno urgente....
> 
> e cmq  vabbè che sono "piccola" ma insomma proprio bambina no



prenditeli tutti, questi complimenti! Ci sarà il giorno in cui nessuno più ti dirà "bimba", e ti mancheranno 

io ho poco più di 13 anni, dunque me lo dicono ancora sensatamente :fischio: :risata:


----------



## Eretteo (18 Dicembre 2012)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Immagino ci siano anche psicologi e psichiatri di destra. Se ti fidi, va' da loro. Basta che ti curi.


Giammai,non  farebbero che darmi ragione su buona parte delle cose.
Quindi sarebbe un inutile sperpero.
Come del resto lo e' fare assumere in fabbrica la gente da uno psicologo.
Che di fabbriche non ne ha un'idea.




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Beh, insomma: secondo me di limitato qui c'è l'intento di difendere il possesso di armi a scopo di difesa, senza entrare nel merito di quante e quali armi uno possa detenere ragionevolmente per questo scopo.
> La differenza fondamentale tra un'arma automatica ed una semiautomatica, ad esempio, è che la prima spara a raffica.
> Questo, oggettivamente, comporta che sia un'arma da offesa, da guerra appunto.
> Se il cerebroleso fosse entrato in quella scuola con 5 o 6 pistole normali,avrebbe ugualmente compiuto una strage.
> ...


In quella strage son morti purtroppo innocenti a decine.
Quando qualche anno fa in quella scuola meridionale ne sono morti ancora piu' perche' avevano aggiunto un piano senza modifiche strutturali,e' forse andato in galera qualcuno?
Qualcuno ha pagato?
Da quelle parti difendersi con le armi e' un diritto sacrosanto,punto.
E forse sarebbe piu' proficuo,invece d'allungare il collo per risolvere le supposte aberrazioni al di la' dell'atlantico,guardarsi intorno da queste parti.
Che di cose dell'altro mondo ne abbiamo ben di piu' in casa nostra.




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> i libretti rossi sono una tua allucinazione, parla per ciò che sai. Io non ti ho dato nessuna connotazione politica e non mi sono permessa illazioni sul tuo pensiero. Un po' di rispetto, eh?


Ecco,questo e' un bell'argomento,il rispetto per il pensiero altrui.




free ha detto:


> non è mio
> Poco male,non importa tanto il gioielliere,quanto il fatto che la preziosa gemma sia pervenuta
> tra l'altro mica c'era bisogno di sottolineare quanto è ridicola la lega con fucili fantasma e lauree albanesi


per fortuna esistono raggruppamenti per chi e' dotato di discernimento
ed ironia


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ecco,questo e' un bell'argomento,il rispetto per il pensiero altrui.


Bravissimo. Tienilo presente, prima di affibbiare etichette a me.


----------



## Flavia (18 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> me ne sono fatta solo mezzo, bollito, perchè devo stare leggera... ma per le feste .... ihihihihih





Simy ha detto:


> disgraziate..non si invita più???
> 
> cmq per la cronaca.. manco mio





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io sono vegetariana, ero impegnata a mangiarmi i vestiti del piccolo. Evidentemente, o ci sono tanti più limitativeterocomunistimangiabambini/e nel forum, o il rosso è dovuto ad altro


:smile:
ragazze siete uniche
:smile:
sono in tempo per il caffè?


----------



## free (18 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Giammai,non  farebbero che darmi ragione su buona parte delle cose.
> Quindi sarebbe un inutile sperpero.
> Come del resto lo e' fare assumere in fabbrica la gente da uno psicologo.
> Che di fabbriche non ne ha un'idea.
> ...



ecco bravo raggruppati con chi ti pare ed evita di raggruppare gli altri con chi pare a te


----------



## Eretteo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Bravissimo. Tienilo presente, prima di affibbiare etichette a me.


Si fa presto a dire etichetta,a cosa ti riferisci?
Identificazione di files?
Casa discografica?
Caratteristiche di programma informatico?
Talloncino con prezzo?
Codice a barre di prodotto?
Galateo?
Generalizzi troppo,a volte.


----------



## Eretteo (18 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco bravo raggruppati con chi ti pare ed evita di raggruppare gli altri con chi pare a te


In realta' sono sempre stato uno da sport individuale,non mi nascondo dietro agli altri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Si fa presto a dire etichetta,a cosa ti riferisci?
> Identificazione di files?
> Casa discografica?
> Caratteristiche di programma informatico?
> ...


Come diceva il grande filosofo Al Damar: *Fat 'na cà ad giaz e impiza i termo*


----------



## free (18 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> In realta' sono sempre stato uno da sport individuale,non mi nascondo dietro agli altri.



più che altro saranno gli altri a prendere le distanze, se ti comporti così


----------



## Gian (18 Dicembre 2012)

l'unica cosa che vi posso dire è che avere un'arma, ad es.  una pistola
con colpi nel caricatore, è una cosa pericolosissima per  una persona normale
e dotata di equilibrio. A parte che ti limita la vita in un modo incredibile
(fatte salve le persone che hanno armi per mestiere).
Possono capitare situazioni di induzione in errore anche non colpevole, con rischi mortali
per i terzi...ragion per cui le armi se ne stanno riposte nelle armerie.
Negli USA si armano per paura, perchè è una società fondata sulla paura
dei criminali e noi stiamo inesorabilmente facendo la stessa fine anche
in Italia. 


Le armi in mano ad un infermo di mente ...beh, credo che non ci
sia davvero altro da aggiungere. Non so immaginare una situazione
più pericolosa, oltre a un kamikaze imbottito di esplosivo in un centro commerciale..


----------



## Innominata (18 Dicembre 2012)

L'argomento ci esce a tutti dagli occhi, ma sarà perché me ne occupo da 4 giorni filati...vorrei tanto scrivere qualcosa di sincero, senza pensare se è corretto, rassicurante ecc.



C'è ovviamente un fine ulteriore oltre a quello di sfogarmi. E' possibile, opportuno, lecito, ragionevole ecc.  pensarla così?
Il postè lungo e "personale".

 l'"autismo" è stato coinvolto senza colpa alcuna nel terribile eccidio della scuola elemenatre USA da un'informazione a dire poco male informata.

Non voglio ribadire il concetto dell'assoluta mancanza di prove scientifiche  di causa/effetto tra autismo e stragi. 
Vorrei attirare la vostra attenzione su una riflessione che in questi giorni difficili abbiamo sperimentato in prima persona, come si usa in termini giornalistici, sulla nostra pelle. Ed è il meccanismo perverso che lega informazione (o disinformazione) e "stigma", "razzismo", la chiami come vuole.

Il meccanismo è questo: associo senza apparente connessione due parole: killer e autistico. Cosa succede nella pubblica opinione (una volta espressione nobile) è facile immaginarlo. Avrebbero potuto farlo con altro, per esempio, nel caso in questione, con killer e italoamericano, ma non va più di moda, nemmeno negli USA. La pubblica opinione italiana, ovviamente si sarebbe sdegnata in blocco. Allora sì sarebbero arrivati gli articoloni di smentita, le prese di posizione ridondanti ecc. Invece, siamo rimasti, essenzialmente, soli. Forse hanno smesso di parlarne (dopo le nostre proteste), almeno in maniera troppo becera e questo è già un successo, se così si può chiamare.

Sono convinta che si è trattata di una poco volontaria connessione. Una prima rapida traduzione da qualche giornale USA (forse foraggiata dall'industria delle armi) tanto per scrivere qualcosa. Diciamo una superficialità. Difetto dilagante in Italia. A volte più dannoso di una palese "cattiveria".

La nostra comunità si è ribellata con varie motivazioni, più o meno felici. "Non era autistico" , "Aveva un altro tipo di disturbo mentale", (fossimo razzisti pure noi?), "Le persone con autismo sono meravigliose", "Le persone con autismo non sono neanche in grado di sparare tanto sono disabili" o più "ragionate" del tipo: "il fatto che (forse) il killer era autistico non vuol dire nulla, non stabilisce un rapporto di causa/effetto".

Personalmente, vorrei andare oltre. 

Vorrei poter vivere in un mondo "normale" (mai parola più inadatta) e dire (senza conseguenze) che una persona con autismo potrebbe essere in grado di sparare (meno degli altri, ma per motivi legati a certe loro caratteristiche e difficoltà, non al fatto che sono "buoni"). Ciò vale per qualsiasi altro essere umano. Perché? non si sa, perché siamo esseri umani (tautologia). E facciamo strage dei ns simili continuamente, dall'alba della nostra storia.

Vorrei che chi opera nei mass media si rendesse conto delle proprie responsabilità (cosa pure questa inusuale nel ns Paese). Basterebbe dedicare altrettanto spazio alle "smentite", alle "scuse" chiare, franche, accettabili. Non ce ne sono praticamente state (salvo lodevoli rarissime eccezioni). Hanno cancellato, omesso il termine o sostituito (da un professore universitario!) con parole bizzarre del tipo "solitario" (gettando forse nel panico chi non ama molto stare con gli altri, che ne so, per fare uno stupro di gruppo o dare fuoco ad un extracomunitario).

In una pausa nel mio (volontario) lavoro di rappresentante di una "categoria", in questi giorni frenetico, mi sono ritrovata a pensare ad un documentario che ho visto anni e anni fa sui prodromi delle persecuzioni di massa delle persone ebraiche. I "segni" sui negozi, i manifesti della razza, le caricature dell'ebreo/usuraio...e per un solo istante (sono un essere ragionevole, so/spero che non sarà così) mi sono immedesimata in quelle persone spaventate del documentario. E' stato un istante, ma è stato orribile.

Forse, questa desolante esperienza, mi renderà una persona migliore. Forse.

Mio figlio, infine, che è una persona con autismo che è in grado di "capire" (un cd "alto funzionante"), accortamente e con "paura" da me invitato a discutere della cosa, mi ha risposto nel modo migliore "E io che c'entro?".

Forse lui è già migliore.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Dammi il tuo indirizzo!!!


seeee ... così mi fai secco prima :rotfl:


----------



## Innominata (18 Dicembre 2012)

:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2012)

può anche prendere un idrante  e affogarli, in effetti.





Eretteo ha detto:


> un pazzo puo' guidare un'auto davanti ad un asilo all'ora dell'uscita dei bambini.
> chi lo ferma con la forza della pace?


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> può anche prendere un idrante  e affogarli, in effetti.



:risata: grande!


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Dicembre 2012)

Innominata ha detto:


> L'argomento ci esce a tutti dagli occhi, ma sarà perché me ne occupo da 4 giorni filati...vorrei tanto scrivere qualcosa di sincero, senza pensare se è corretto, rassicurante ecc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ti dirò. Autistico viene spesso associato a sociopatico, in quanto le persone autistiche hanno difficoltà a rapportarsi agli altri. Mio figlio è cresciuto con un bimbo autistico... quindi l'ho visto crescere anche io. Sono ignorante in materia... ma dubitavo che una strage,come è stata organizzata, del genere potesse essere opera di una persona autistica, perchè non ho mai visto quel ragazzo, ad esempio, portare rancore. L'ho visto mostrare rabbiosamente la sua comprensibile frustrazione a volte ma niente di più. Nella mia ignoranza ho letto sui giornali sindrome di non so cosa... e mi sono fermata a quello. Io credo che non sia tanto importante diffondere la diagnosi, se c'era una diagnosi... quanto osservare quante poche persone sapessero qualcosa di lui e di sua madre, come se vivessero in una bolla.


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti dirò. Autistico viene spesso associato a sociopatico, in quanto le persone autistiche hanno difficoltà a rapportarsi agli altri. Mio figlio è cresciuto con un bimbo autistico... quindi l'ho visto crescere anche io. Sono ignorante in materia... ma dubitavo che una strage,come è stata organizzata, del genere potesse essere opera di una persona autistica, perchè non ho mai visto quel ragazzo, ad esempio, portare rancore. L'ho visto mostrare rabbiosamente la sua comprensibile frustrazione a volte ma niente di più. Nella mia ignoranza ho letto sui giornali sindrome di non so cosa... e mi sono fermata a quello. Io credo che non sia tanto importante diffondere la diagnosi, se c'era una diagnosi... quanto osservare quante poche persone sapessero qualcosa di lui e di sua madre, come se vivessero in una bolla.


hanno parlato di sindrome di asperger , che per capirci è quella di rain man. penso che la differenza tra soggetto e soggetto sia l'inserimento di patologie  che la possono accompagnare .


----------



## Gian (18 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ti dirò. Autistico viene spesso associato a sociopatico, in quanto le persone autistiche hanno difficoltà a rapportarsi agli altri. Mio figlio è cresciuto con un bimbo autistico... quindi l'ho visto crescere anche io. Sono ignorante in materia... ma dubitavo che una strage,come è stata organizzata, del genere potesse essere opera di una persona autistica, perchè non ho mai visto quel ragazzo, ad esempio, portare rancore. L'ho visto mostrare rabbiosamente la sua comprensibile frustrazione a volte ma niente di più. Nella mia ignoranza ho letto sui giornali sindrome di non so cosa... e mi sono fermata a quello. Io credo che non sia tanto importante diffondere la diagnosi, se c'era una diagnosi... quanto osservare quante poche persone sapessero qualcosa di lui e di sua madre, come se vivessero in una bolla.


in pochissime ore dovevano dare in pasto qualcosa all'opinione pubblica mondiale....
siccome non sapevano quasi nulla di un ragazzino cresciuto in un paesello grande quanto Castel
Carugate, figlio di una emerita sconosciuta, si sono accorti che lui ebbe problemi di autismo.
secondo il noto meccanismo di auto-referenzialità della notizia,che porta ad effetti disastrosi
nell'era di internet,senza alcuna verifica della fonte primaria,
 è stato fatta l'equazione autistico=disturbato=strage. 
il 90% delle persone non sa manco cosa è l'autismo, ma _va bene così,_ l'importante
era costruire un abitino adatto al personaggio disturbato che si è reso  davvero responsabile di una mostruosità.

questo invece nel 1959 ne ha ammazzato 10 e ci hanno scritto una canzone e fatto 2 film
http://www.letturefantastiche.com/charles_starkweather_il_james_dean_dei_serial_killer.html


----------



## free (18 Dicembre 2012)

io conosco un ragazzino autistico in modo molto grave, è il figlio di una mia amica
in pratica non parla, emette solo suoni, non ascolta, lei deve aiutarlo in tutto e non è possibile lasciarlo solo un attimo
ogni tanto vedevo il padre in piscina, per rivestirlo doveva rincorrerlo e tenerlo fermo, ci metteva una mezz'ora minimo
so che vanno in terapia da anni, ma purtroppo pare sia difficile recuperare qualcosa nel suo caso


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2012)

http://www.ilpost.it/2012/04/14/la-storia-di-andrea-antonello-alle-invasioni-barbariche/



guardate cosa può fare un padre con il suo amore....questo è un ragazzo autistico


http://www.ilpost.it/2012/04/13/il-viaggio-di-andrea-antonello/


----------



## Eretteo (19 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Come diceva il grande filosofo Al Damar: *Fat 'na cà ad giaz e impiza i termo*


Bene,l'ironia di sinistra si e' evoluto nell'umorismo padano paludoso post-terremotato.
E questo e' veramente apprezzabile.




free ha detto:


> più che altro saranno gli altri a prendere le distanze, se ti comporti così


Mai avuto problemi a fare amicizia con chicchessia.
Ne' a far capire chiaramente a chi non mi va a genio che non mi va a genio.
Confondi il solista con l'eremita.
Invece c'e' chi crede d'essere nel 390 a.C.
Ma un concetto opinabile resta tale,non importa da quante laringi provenga.




Minerva ha detto:


> può anche prendere un idrante e affogarli, in effetti.


Anche adescarli uno alla volta e farci ben di peggio.
Tanto in certi ambienti anche i peggiori criminali troveranno sempre qualche anima pia pronta a difenderli,a dar loro una seconda possibilita',a far la lacrimuccia per la logica del "porello" e a spedire lettere d'amore in carcere.


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Bene,l'ironia di sinistra si e' evoluto nell'umorismo padano paludoso post-terremotato.
> E questo e' veramente apprezzabile.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eretteo (19 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi fa questo è disturbato/a a sua volta


E 'sta gente la fan pure votare...


----------



## free (19 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Bene,l'ironia di sinistra si e' evoluto nell'umorismo padano paludoso* post-terremotato.*
> E questo e' veramente apprezzabile.
> 
> 
> ...



complimenti, non c'è che dire
archiviato bene sotto utente S.??


----------



## Eretteo (19 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> complimenti, non c'è che dire
> archiviato bene sotto utente S.??


Mi par d'intendere che tu abbia capito che io mi stessi prendendo gioco di quella zona di pianura padana che e' stata messa in ginocchio dal sisma di fine primavera.
Nella remota ipotesi in cui cosi' fosse,mi preme comunicarti che sei totalmente fuori strada.


----------



## Minerva (27 Dicembre 2012)

http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-3/p...-sparatorie-che-tengano-i-regali-pi-48605.htm

a quanto pare per gli americani non è cambiato nulla


----------



## perplesso (27 Dicembre 2012)

il problema sta in chi le impugna,le armi......


----------



## Minerva (27 Dicembre 2012)

sì, certo .


perplesso ha detto:


> il problema sta in chi le impugna,le armi......


----------



## Flavia (27 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-3/p...-sparatorie-che-tengano-i-regali-pi-48605.htm
> 
> a quanto pare per gli americani non è cambiato nulla


un regalo originale
da mettere sotto l'albero!


----------



## MillePensieri (27 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema sta in chi le impugna,le armi......


e nella percezione che si ha di esse,  cosa che può essere cambiata, seppure lentamente e con fatica.


----------



## perplesso (27 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> e nella percezione che si ha di esse,  cosa che può essere cambiata, seppure lentamente e con fatica.


gli esseri umani credo abbiano imparato ad ammazzarsi prima che a far l'amore assieme.

dubito si possano modificare gli istinti primari.   al limite li puoi tenere sotto controllo razionale.

il che però inferisce la cultura e l'educazione,non certo il diritto all'autodifesa


----------



## Minerva (27 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli esseri umani credo abbiano imparato ad ammazzarsi prima che a far l'amore assieme.
> 
> dubito si possano modificare gli istinti primari. al limite li puoi tenere sotto controllo razionale.
> 
> il che però inferisce la cultura e l'educazione,non certo il diritto all'autodifesa


ma che stai a dire?
che c'entra con un limite e un controllo alla vendita e all'uso delle armi?
e certo che devi tenere sotto controllo gli istinti primari...ti pare??!


----------



## Eretteo (28 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-3/p...-sparatorie-che-tengano-i-regali-pi-48605.htm
> 
> a quanto pare per gli americani non è cambiato nulla


Ma invece di preoccuparvi di certe minchiate che sono pubblicate apposta su internet per catturare gli endocrani piu' plasmabili,perche' non rivolgete mai la vostra attenzione a quegli italiani (indigeni e non) che massacrano la famiglia propria od altrui con l'automobile,un coltello,un'arma da fuoco detenuta illegalmente,o con la legale doppietta da caccia?


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2012)

in verità,
mi preoccupo delle minchiate che mi pare 





Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma invece di preoccuparvi di certe minchiate che sono pubblicate apposta su internet per catturare gli endocrani piu' plasmabili,perche' non rivolgete mai la vostra attenzione a quegli italiani (indigeni e non) che massacrano la famiglia propria od altrui con l'automobile,un coltello,un'arma da fuoco detenuta illegalmente,o con la legale doppietta da caccia?


----------



## Eretteo (28 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in verità,
> mi preoccupo delle minchiate che mi pare


Certo,e con gli stessi eclatanti risultati.
Che non potrebbero essere che quelli,visti i prodromi.


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Certo,e con gli stessi eclatanti risultati.
> Che non potrebbero essere che quelli,visti i prodromi.


pazienza


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma invece di preoccuparvi di certe minchiate che sono pubblicate apposta su internet per catturare gli endocrani piu' plasmabili,perche' non rivolgete mai la vostra attenzione a quegli italiani (indigeni e non) che massacrano la famiglia propria od altrui con l'automobile,un coltello,un'arma da fuoco detenuta illegalmente,o con la legale doppietta da caccia?


ci sei già tu a farlo. Diciamo grazie.


----------



## free (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci sei già tu a farlo. Diciamo grazie.



in realtà tutti dovrebbero avere armi, da guerra possibilmente, così siamo tutti più contenti
basta vietare la fabbricazione dei proiettili:singleeye:
che poi un'arma scarica risulta lievemente ridicola, così sale pure il buon umore!


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli esseri umani credo abbiano imparato ad ammazzarsi prima che a far l'amore assieme.
> 
> dubito si possano modificare gli istinti primari.   al limite li puoi tenere sotto controllo razionale.
> 
> il che però inferisce la cultura e l'educazione,non certo il diritto all'autodifesa


non ti seguo...si parlava di regolamentazione e magari di una campagna di sensibilizzazione, mirata soprattutto verso le nuove generazioni, perché sinceramente non immagino cambiamenti in un cinquantenne cresciuto con l'idea che armarsi voglia dire essere un patriota. il diritto di difendersi non lo vuole toccare nessuno.


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che stai a dire?
> che c'entra con un limite e un controllo alla vendita e all'uso delle armi?
> e certo che devi tenere sotto controllo gli istinti primari...ti pare??!


i controlli alla vendita delle armi ci sono già,solo che sembra non ve ne accorgiate.

e uccidere ciò che costituisce ad istinto un pericolo rientra tra gli istinti primari dell'essere umano.

per questo seguito a dire che mi pare stiate parlando del nulla


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> non ti seguo...si parlava di regolamentazione e magari di una campagna di sensibilizzazione, mirata soprattutto verso le nuove generazioni, perché sinceramente non immagino cambiamenti in un cinquantenne cresciuto con l'idea che armarsi voglia dire essere un patriota. il diritto di difendersi non lo vuole toccare nessuno.


l'educazione ad un uso responsabile delle armi (non solo da fuoco) non può valre solo per i giovani.

certo tu mi dirai che le stragi di cui vediamo gli esiti sono quasi sempre perpetrate dai giovani,ma l'avere qualche inverno in più sulle spalle non rende necessariamente e sempre più saggi.

l'armarsi rientra nei diritti sanciti sia dalla Dichiarazione d'Indipendenza che dalla Costituzione. e vi rientra esattamente come diritto all'autodifesa,non solo dalla violenza dei singoli,ma anche da quella dello stato,ma convengo che discutere di questo potrebbe esondare dal tema del 3d.

in conclusione,se non volete toccare il diritto alla difesa,non chiedete nulla più che un giro di vite sulle armi d'assalto.   anche perchè,Suprema Corte alla mano,non è nemmeno possibile chiedere di più di questo


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> i controlli alla vendita delle armi ci sono già,solo che sembra non ve ne accorgiate.
> 
> *e uccidere ciò che costituisce ad istinto un pericolo rientra tra gli istinti primari dell'essere umano.
> 
> *per questo seguito a dire che mi pare stiate parlando del nulla


sei un cacciatore?


----------



## Eretteo (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ci sei già tu a farlo.
> 
> Il nocciolo della questione e' nell'obiettivo dell'azione.
> C'e' chi con una semplice frase tenta d'innescare il circolo virtuoso di un ragionamento,ma pare sia un'impresa destinata il piu' delle volte a fallire miseramente.
> ...


Prego



Minerva ha detto:


> pazienza


Parole sante,di quella ho dimostrato d'averne,pure troppa a volte.



free ha detto:


> in realtà tutti dovrebbero avere armi, da guerra possibilmente, così siamo tutti più contenti
> basta vietare la fabbricazione dei proiettili:singleeye:
> che poi un'arma scarica risulta lievemente ridicola, così sale pure il buon umore!


Va be',mi piace pensare che tu avvertissi freddo ai polpastrelli ed almeno li hai scaldati.
Meglio che niente.


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei un cacciatore?


no.  credo nella legittima difesa


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> no. credo nella legittima difesa


i folli che abbracciano fucili e uccidono persone a mazzi si difendono dall'umanità;in fondo anche questa è una chiave di lettura.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> i folli che *abbracciano* fucili e uccidono persone a mazzi si difendono dall'umanità;in fondo anche questa è una chiave di lettura.


Imbracciano?


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Imbracciano?


:rotfl:
embé perché se amano le armi
:rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (28 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> embé perché se amano le armi
> :rotfl:


Mierva ma hai scritto la verità
abbracciano
perchè amano le armi


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'educazione ad un uso responsabile delle armi (non solo da fuoco) non può valre solo per i giovani.
> 
> certo tu mi dirai che le stragi di cui vediamo gli esiti sono quasi sempre perpetrate dai giovani,ma l'avere qualche inverno in più sulle spalle non rende necessariamente e sempre più saggi.
> 
> ...


non mi riferivo ad una saggezza che non riconosco a priori nelle persone con più anni, ma in una maggior efficacia di una qualsiasi campagna educativa in prospettiva futura. 
le armi dovrebbero essere considerate come strumenti di morte anche se usate per difendersi o per sport e trattate di conseguenza, non è questo il messaggio che viene passato, sarebbe controproducente e non ci sarebbero più famigliole allegre che vanno alle fiere per rifornire il proprio arsenale domestico. perché avere un'arma d'assalto in casa?

il diritto alla difesa verrebbe comunque tutelato anche con dovute e più severe limitazioni.


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2012)

a vedere quelle foto si direbbe di sì.





Flavia ha detto:


> Mierva ma hai scritto la verità
> abbracciano
> perchè amano le armi


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Imbracciano?





Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> embé perché se amano le armi
> :rotfl:





Flavia ha detto:


> Mierva ma hai scritto la verità
> abbracciano
> perchè amano le armi


e poi sono folli


----------



## Flavia (28 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> a vedere quelle foto si direbbe di sì.


purtroppo sono fin troppo eloquenti 
quelle immaginiXD


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque mi tocca leggere di quelle minchiate da morire. Eretteo, se mi ci metto posso ammazzare un persona pure affogandola nello sputo, piano piano. Ovviamente non posso fare una legge che vieti alle persone di sputare, o di sputarsi addosso. Voglio dire che volendo le possibilità per ammazzare qualcuno sono molteplici, compreso l'uso di armi o armi improprie. Non si può vietare tutto, non si può impedire a qualcuno di tenere dei coltelli in cucina o di maneggiare dei mattoni, o di guidare una macchina. Quello che posso fare, però, è tentare di regolamentare il possesso e l'uso di armi vere e proprie, come fucili, carabine, pistole, bazooka o che ne so. Quello che si fa qui, per dire, e che si fa molto di meno lì negli Stati Uniti, per tutta una questione storica loro in cui non voglio addentrarmi ma che di sicuro rende il possesso di armi da fuoco, per loro, più facile. Ma non è che siamo ancora al tempo dei coloni e degli indiani e della casa nella prateria. I tempi non sono più quelli, ed avere un'arma in casa, un'arma vera e propria, non può più essere un diritto inalienabile. Eh no.


----------



## free (28 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'educazione ad un uso responsabile delle armi (non solo da fuoco) non può valre solo per i giovani.
> 
> certo tu mi dirai che le stragi di cui vediamo gli esiti sono quasi sempre perpetrate dai giovani,ma l'avere qualche inverno in più sulle spalle non rende necessariamente e sempre più saggi.
> 
> ...



cioè? si può sparare anche ai poliziotti cattivi?

la dichiarazione d'indipendenza, non essendo una divinità piovuta dal cielo, potrebbe benissimo cambiare musica, magari adeguandosi al calendario, secondo me
oppure hanno da rendersi indipendenti in eterno? ma da chi?:singleeye:


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> cioè? si può sparare anche ai poliziotti cattivi?
> 
> la dichiarazione d'indipendenza, non essendo una divinità piovuta dal cielo, potrebbe benissimo cambiare musica, magari adeguandosi al calendario, secondo me
> oppure hanno da rendersi indipendenti in eterno? ma da chi?:singleeye:


quoto, la necessità di organizzare al volo una milizia per resistere ad eserciti invasori è passata da un pezzo.


----------



## free (28 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Prego
> 
> 
> *Parole sante,di quella ho dimostrato d'averne,pure troppa a volte.
> ...



ma dove scusa?
hai sparato a zero su alcuni utenti, manco fossimo negli usa


----------



## contepinceton (28 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma dove scusa?
> hai sparato a zero su alcuni utenti, manco fossimo negli usa


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque mi tocca leggere di quelle minchiate da morire.
> Idem con patate.
> Eretteo, se mi ci metto posso ammazzare un persona pure affogandola nello sputo, piano piano. Ovviamente non posso fare una legge che vieti alle persone di sputare, o di sputarsi addosso. Voglio dire che volendo le possibilità per ammazzare qualcuno sono molteplici, compreso l'uso di armi o armi improprie. Non si può vietare tutto, non si può impedire a qualcuno di tenere dei coltelli in cucina o di maneggiare dei mattoni, o di guidare una macchina.
> Son 17 pagine che lo scrivo.
> ...


Affermazione tanto granitica quanto poggiata su non si sa cosa.
In America le fonti del diritto non discendono da certe opinioni di certe utenti di questo forum.
Ma tengono conto *anche* di quello che vuole la maggioranza della popolazione.
Quella degli USA.


----------



## Eretteo (28 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma dove scusa?
> hai sparato a zero su alcuni utenti, manco fossimo negli usa


Erano solo due colpetti a salve di una scacciacani.


----------



## free (28 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Erano solo due colpetti a salve di una scacciacani.



eh, solo per quella ti hanno dato il porto, che peccato!


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2012)

scusate, sto ridendo da sola pensando alla parodia dei poliziotti esaltati fatta da mandelli-biggio, dove i due scambiano un paio di peti per un assalto da parte di professionisti
https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNH9n9SnkdArADh_rGmgN7slb88I8Q


ci sta ci sta:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Affermazione tanto granitica quanto poggiata su non si sa cosa.
> In America le fonti del diritto non discendono da certe opinioni di certe utenti di questo forum.
> Ma tengono conto *anche* di quello che vuole la maggioranza della popolazione.
> Quella degli USA.


Senti: non è Italia vs USA. E' più buon senso vs nonsense. Lo so bene che ci sono posti remoti o remotissimi in America, l'ho girata per benino. Il punto è che più armi non vuol dire più sicurezza, vuol dire, appunto PIU' ARMI. E più armi ci sono in giro, più è facile che qualcuno prima o poi finisca per lasciarci la pelle o farsi male, e d'altra parte gli accadimenti dai quali è scaturita sta discussione (Columbine e compagnia) non accadono mai nelle zon e remote che dici tu, ma in posti mediamente popolati, il che dovrebbe farti suonare un campanellino. Non è che non sia regolamentata la vendita di armi da fuoco negli Stati Uniti, è che si tratta di una regolamentazione all'acqua di rose.


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti: non è Italia vs USA. E' più buon senso vs nonsense. Lo so bene che ci sono posti remoti o remotissimi in America, l'ho girata per benino. Il punto è che più armi non vuol dire più sicurezza, vuol dire, appunto PIU' ARMI. E più armi ci sono in giro, più è facile che qualcuno prima o poi finisca per lasciarci la pelle o farsi male, e d'altra parte gli accadimenti dai quali è scaturita sta discussione (Columbine e compagnia) non accadono mai nelle zon e remote che dici tu, ma in posti mediamente popolati, il che dovrebbe farti suonare un campanellino. Non è che non sia regolamentata la vendita di armi da fuoco negli Stati Uniti, è che si tratta di una regolamentazione all'acqua di rose.


gioacchino for president


----------



## free (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti: non è Italia vs USA. E' più buon senso vs nonsense. Lo so bene che ci sono posti remoti o remotissimi in America, l'ho girata per benino. Il punto è che più armi non vuol dire più sicurezza, vuol dire, appunto PIU' ARMI. E più armi ci sono in giro, più è facile che qualcuno prima o poi finisca per lasciarci la pelle o farsi male, e d'altra parte *gli accadimenti dai quali è scaturita sta discussione (Columbine e compagnia) non accadono mai nelle zon e remote che dici tu, ma in posti mediamente popolati,* il che dovrebbe farti suonare un campanellino. Non è che non sia regolamentata la vendita di armi da fuoco negli Stati Uniti, è che si tratta di una regolamentazione all'acqua di rose.



anche perchè nelle zone remote tipo laggiù nell'arizona terra di sogni e di chimere se una chitarra suona cantano mille capinere, al massimo si può far strage di chimere e capinere, oltre ovviamente all'eremita armato sino ai denti che abita lì


----------



## free (28 Dicembre 2012)

tra l'altro, ho letto da qualche parte che in uno stato hanno pubblicato la lista dei vicini di casa armati
che sia uno stato già indipendente?
che poi, a cominciare con le liste, mica si sa dove si va a parare...


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> i folli che abbracciano fucili e uccidono persone a mazzi si difendono dall'umanità;in fondo anche questa è una chiave di lettura.


allora perchè li definisci folli?


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> cioè? si può sparare anche ai poliziotti cattivi?
> 
> la dichiarazione d'indipendenza, non essendo una divinità piovuta dal cielo, potrebbe benissimo cambiare musica, magari adeguandosi al calendario, secondo me
> oppure hanno da rendersi indipendenti in eterno? ma da chi?:singleeye:


suonando quella musica,però gli Stati Uniti un dittatore non l'hanno mai avuto.

La Dichiarazione d'Indipendenza è l'espressione massima della Libertà che sia mai stata concepita,se tu pensi di poter scrivere di meglio, accomodati.

e a mio modo di vedere la Corte Suprema Federale di diritto americano ne sa più di tutti noi e se il Secondo Emendamento è stato blindato non sarà certo perchè i giudici sono tutti pazzi sparatori.

ne convieni?


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora perchè li definisci folli?


è una chiave...ma non è la mia


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> quoto, la necessità di organizzare al volo una milizia per resistere ad eserciti invasori è passata da un pezzo.


mah considerando la vita di chi abita vicino al confine con il Messico non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> tra l'altro, ho letto da qualche parte che in uno stato hanno pubblicato la lista dei vicini di casa armati
> che sia uno stato già indipendente?
> che poi, a cominciare con le liste, mica si sa dove si va a parare...


già.    peraltro parvemi che detta lista sia stata fatta sparire alla velocità della luce,.....


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah considerando la vita di chi abita vicino al confine con il Messico non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco


...

Ma chi sarebbero gli invasori? Un esercito di coscritti messicani?


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti: non è Italia vs USA. E' più buon senso vs nonsense. Lo so bene che ci sono posti remoti o remotissimi in America, l'ho girata per benino. Il punto è che più armi non vuol dire più sicurezza, vuol dire, appunto PIU' ARMI. E più armi ci sono in giro, più è facile che qualcuno prima o poi finisca per lasciarci la pelle o farsi male, e d'altra parte gli accadimenti dai quali è scaturita sta discussione (Columbine e compagnia) non accadono mai nelle zon e remote che dici tu, ma in posti mediamente popolati, il che dovrebbe farti suonare un campanellino. Non è che non sia regolamentata la vendita di armi da fuoco negli Stati Uniti, è che si tratta di una regolamentazione all'acqua di rose.


qui è regolata in modo ossessivo e ci si ammazza per le strade lo stesso.  quindi?


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Ma chi sarebbero gli invasori? Un esercito di coscritti messicani?


coscritti no.  ma se hai girato veramente colà,il nome di Ciudad Juarez dovrebbe dirti qualcosa


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> qui è regolata in modo ossessivo e ci si ammazza per le strade lo stesso. quindi?


Dove ci si ammazza per le strade? Ma soprattutto, chi si ammazza per le strade? Cioè, se parliamo di 'ndrangheta e si sparano tra di loro ti dico "eh, che cazzo devo dirti? Sono armi illegali, sono criminali d'altra parte". Se invece parliamo di boh?, non si sa cosa è un altro paio di maniche. Inoltre, per quanto ci potremmo sforzare, non spareremmo mai nelle strade quanto accade negli USA, statisticamente e facendo il raffronto con il numero di abitanti. Quindi, di cosa parliamo?


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> coscritti no. ma se hai girato veramente colà,il nome di Ciudad Juarez dovrebbe dirti qualcosa


Ho capito, ma non a caso il confine col Messico è bello pattugliato, sai?


----------



## free (28 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> suonando quella musica,però gli Stati Uniti un dittatore non l'hanno mai avuto.
> 
> La Dichiarazione d'Indipendenza è l'espressione massima della Libertà che sia mai stata concepita,se tu pensi di poter scrivere di meglio,* accomodati.*
> 
> ...


non si può andare in giro armati 

tra l'altro, metti che ti feriscono "soltanto" e ti sei dimenticato di pagare l'assicurazione sanitaria? che grana!


----------



## free (28 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> qui è regolata in modo ossessivo e ci si ammazza per le strade lo stesso.  quindi?



bè, almeno lo sparatore deve sbattersi non poco per reperire un'arma, e se le trovano le sequestrano e si deve ricominciare da capo, appena si è a piede libero
a me non dispiace affatto


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non si può andare in giro armati
> 
> tra l'altro, metti che ti feriscono "soltanto" e ti sei dimenticato di pagare l'assicurazione sanitaria? che grana!


in alcuni stati sì. Hanno fatto eccezione per le scuole... e qualche altro edificio tipo tribunali... cose così. Poi per il resto puoi andare a fare la spesa con il fucile. Però bisogna dire che loro hanno macchine più grandi... voglio vedere dove lo mettono nel pandino!


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah considerando la vita di chi abita vicino al confine con il Messico non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco


tipo i californiani dici?


----------



## free (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> in alcuni stati sì. Hanno fatto eccezione per le scuole... e qualche altro edificio tipo tribunali... cose così. Poi per il resto puoi andare a fare la spesa con il fucile. Però bisogna dire che loro hanno macchine più grandi... voglio vedere dove lo mettono nel pandino!



dicevo di riscrivere la dichiarazione di indipendenza così: non si può andare in giro armati
però ci vuole coraggio per rinunciare alla dipendenza dalle armi


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tipo i californiani dici?


Più che California, Texas e Nuovo Messico, credo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che California, Texas e Nuovo Messico, credo.


Oh io non ci sono mai stata e geografia l'ho sempre odiata, ma ho sempre creduto che la california confinasse con la bassa california e che questa fosse uno stato messicano.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh io non ci sono mai stata e geografia l'ho sempre odiata, ma ho sempre creduto che la california confinasse con la bassa california e che questa fosse uno stato messicano.



Anche la California confina col Messico, si. Ma la città che dice Perplesso sta sul confine tra Messico, Nuovo Messico e Texas, cioè spostata ad est rispetto alla California.


----------



## Minerva (28 Dicembre 2012)

joey e sbriciolata sembrano la versione sposata di free e ultimo sangre ...svolazzano nei tred ma con meno pucci pucci.
la passione ormai è alle spalle


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> joey e sbriciolata sembrano la versione sposata di free e ultimo sangre ...svolazzano nei tred ma con meno pucci pucci.
> *la passione ormai è alle spalle*


No, da dietro ancora niente, anche se secondo me gradirebbe.


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dove ci si ammazza per le strade? Ma soprattutto, chi si ammazza per le strade? Cioè, se parliamo di 'ndrangheta e si sparano tra di loro ti dico "eh, che cazzo devo dirti? Sono armi illegali, sono criminali d'altra parte". Se invece parliamo di boh?, non si sa cosa è un altro paio di maniche. Inoltre, per quanto ci potremmo sforzare, non spareremmo mai nelle strade quanto accade negli USA, statisticamente e facendo il raffronto con il numero di abitanti. Quindi, di cosa parliamo?


forse le statistiche sulle donne uccise solo quest'anno ti sono sfuggite.   ma limitare il discorso solo a loro sarebbe per l'appunto parzializzare il discorso.

e no.non spareremo come negli USA,ma qui abbiamo una tradizione di omicidi all'arma bianca altrettanto importante.


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non si può andare in giro armati
> 
> tra l'altro, metti che ti feriscono "soltanto" e ti sei dimenticato di pagare l'assicurazione sanitaria? che grana!


il servizio di pronto soccorso è fornito lo stesso.   mai sentito parlare di medicare?


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> bè, almeno lo sparatore deve sbattersi non poco per reperire un'arma, e se le trovano le sequestrano e si deve ricominciare da capo, appena si è a piede libero
> a me non dispiace affatto


se le  trovano.......e a me dispiace invece che il rapinatore possa facilmente reperire un'arma mentre io non posso difendermi.   e se lo faccio rischio io di essere incriminato.

ma immagino che finchè certe cose non toccano personalmente non possano essere comprese


----------



## perplesso (28 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> dicevo di riscrivere la dichiarazione di indipendenza così: non si può andare in giro armati
> però ci vuole coraggio per rinunciare alla dipendenza dalle armi


è più probabile che tu riesca a riscrivere i 10 comandamenti


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> pazienza


ammiro il tuo talento di sintesi :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> in realtà tutti dovrebbero avere armi, da guerra possibilmente, così siamo tutti più contenti
> basta vietare la fabbricazione dei proiettili:singleeye:
> che poi un'arma scarica risulta lievemente ridicola, così sale pure il buon umore!


presidente subito!

io voglio un fucile che spari colpi di precisione a distanza di diverse centinaia di metri. mi danno fastidio gli schizzi di sangue e il rumore della testa quando scoppia


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> i controlli alla vendita delle armi ci sono già,solo che sembra non ve ne accorgiate.
> 
> e uccidere ciò che costituisce ad istinto un pericolo rientra tra gli istinti primari dell'essere umano.
> 
> per questo seguito a dire che mi pare stiate parlando del nulla


io per 6 mesi ho forgiato delle spade. chi vuole una spada? non fa rumore, se non quella cosa che sentiamo dal macellaio quando affetta le bistecche. è pulito, riutilizabile, appuntito per chi vogliamo ancora abbastanza bene per non farlo soffrire troppo, o meno affilato giusto per separare le membra anziché affettarle.

su, avanti! parliamo delle cose che fanno la morte così bella. nella norma quando non la guardiamo in faccia. ma vediamo anche un po' quei film che si guardano in una serata fra amici, insospettabili desideri di far morire e di morire in modo atroce, e pure divertirsi.

perché anche di questo si parla, quando si parla di armi. un bel coltello è solo bello quando potrebbe fare molto male, quando potrebbe uccidere. il coltello non ha colpa. nemmeno la mano. è la testa!

e quando parliamo di testa, non c'è legge e non c'è arma che impedisce che uno ammazza l'altro. sarebbe stato preferibile spargere benzina sui bambini e incendiarli? no! la morte provocata è sempre brutta. sempre! ma quando si deve morire, si può prenderla in modi diversi, perfino divertendosi. gustare la penetrazione della spada nelle proprie carni. che "goduria".

quindi, siamo d'accordo che è la testa? o sono le troppe armi?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Dicembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> quoto, la necessità di organizzare al volo una milizia per resistere ad eserciti invasori è passata da un pezzo.


ora c'è equitalia :rotfl:


----------



## free (29 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> se le  trovano.......e a me dispiace invece che il rapinatore possa facilmente reperire un'arma mentre io non posso difendermi.   e se lo faccio rischio io di essere incriminato.
> 
> ma immagino che finchè certe cose non toccano personalmente non possano essere comprese



immagini male, mica è necessario fare brutte esperienze per comprenderne il disvalore, non scherziamo

per il resto, tu hai armi in casa? se no, perchè mai non te le metti?


----------



## free (29 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> è più probabile che tu riesca a riscrivere i 10 comandamenti



ma no, per me è uguale, trattasi sempre di leggi straniere, le riscrivo volentieri se me lo chiedono


----------



## free (29 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> presidente subito!
> 
> io voglio un fucile che spari colpi di precisione a distanza di diverse centinaia di metri. mi danno fastidio gli schizzi di sangue e il rumore della testa quando scoppia



XD

non spara, niente proiettili


----------



## free (29 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ora c'è equitalia :rotfl:



che botta!:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> XD
> 
> non spara, niente proiettili


intanto prendo il fucile. dopo altre elezioni arriveranno anche le munizioni


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2012)

pensandoci è una strage molto più crudeleXD





Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ora c'è equitalia :rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensandoci è una strage molto più crudeleXD


infatti, consiglio a tutti di munirsi anche di un piccolo cingolato con riserve di cibo e acqua, nonché una bombola di ossigeno, e munizioni abbastanza per far fuori chiunque sia tentato a stanare dalla "fortezza". in alternativa è sufficiente saper combattere, perché fa più paura lo schiaffo che una pallottola


----------



## Eretteo (29 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senti: non è Italia vs USA. E' più buon senso vs nonsense. Lo so bene che ci sono posti remoti o remotissimi in America, l'ho girata per benino. Il punto è che più armi non vuol dire più sicurezza, vuol dire, appunto PIU' ARMI. E più armi ci sono in giro, più è facile che qualcuno prima o poi finisca per lasciarci la pelle o farsi male, e d'altra parte gli accadimenti dai quali è scaturita sta discussione (Columbine e compagnia) non accadono mai nelle zon e remote che dici tu, ma in posti mediamente popolati, il che dovrebbe farti suonare un campanellino. Non è che non sia regolamentata la vendita di armi da fuoco negli Stati Uniti, è che si tratta di una regolamentazione all'acqua di rose.



La quantita' di armi non e' direttamente proporzionale a certi drammatici accadimenti.
Lo e' il fatto che le armi siano in mano ai criminali,o a soggetti con problemi mentali.
E le armi usate nella strage da cui e' scaturita 'sta discussione le ha comprate una signora.
Come potrebbe accadere anche in Italia;magari non armi da guerra,ma comuni armamenti si.
E la strage sarebbe successa anche con quelli.


----------



## Eretteo (29 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> non si può andare in giro armati
> Lo dici poi tu.
> tra l'altro, metti che ti feriscono "soltanto" e ti sei dimenticato di pagare l'assicurazione sanitaria?


Vai in un ospedale pubblico.


----------



## perplesso (29 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> immagini male, mica è necessario fare brutte esperienze per comprenderne il disvalore, non scherziamo
> 
> per il resto, tu hai armi in casa? se no, perchè mai non te le metti?


hai mai provato a chiedere il porto d'armi?   se non fosse una tortura burocratica,certo che mi metterei un'arma in casa.   e non escludo di farlo lo stesso.


----------



## perplesso (29 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> io per 6 mesi ho forgiato delle spade. chi vuole una spada? non fa rumore, se non quella cosa che sentiamo dal macellaio quando affetta le bistecche. è pulito, riutilizabile, appuntito per chi vogliamo ancora abbastanza bene per non farlo soffrire troppo, o meno affilato giusto per separare le membra anziché affettarle.
> 
> su, avanti! parliamo delle cose che fanno la morte così bella. nella norma quando non la guardiamo in faccia. ma vediamo anche un po' quei film che si guardano in una serata fra amici, insospettabili desideri di far morire e di morire in modo atroce, e pure divertirsi.
> 
> ...


sì è la testa.   in conclusione, il tuo pensiero è.....?


----------



## perplesso (29 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma no, per me è uguale, trattasi sempre di leggi straniere, le riscrivo volentieri se me lo chiedono


ok,ma poi devi anche fartele sottoscrivere  e sperare che la gente voglia vivere seguendo le tue leggi..... lì ti vedo più in difficoltà


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì è la testa.   in conclusione, il tuo pensiero è.....?


anticonformista rude e crudele


----------



## free (30 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai mai provato a chiedere il porto d'armi?   se non fosse una tortura burocratica,certo che mi metterei un'arma in casa.   e non escludo di farlo lo stesso.


c'è una grande differenza tra il porto d'armi e la semplice detenzione, motivo per cui ti ho fatto la domanda di cui sopra
per detenere armi in casa basta ottenere il nulla osta e denunciare che tipo di armi si possiedono e dove si tengono, tra l'altro possono essere già presenti in casa, ad es. nel caso dell'eredità; diversamente, per il porto devi avere, tra l'altro, dei validi motivi

tu hai detto che in caso di rapina vorresti difenderti
dunque: se intendi rapina a casa tua, mi domando come mai non hai armi in casa, dato che non è così complicato detenerle
se invece intendi rapina fuori casa, dovresti spiegare in pratica che avresti in mente, dato che la rapina è un evento del tutto imprevedibile, può succedere ovunque e a qualsiasi ora, ergo, tu, potendo, usciresti di casa sempre armato? quando vai al lavoro, a fare la spesa, a prendere i figli a scuola, in banca, in posta, in macchina? 
oppure porteresti teco un'arma solo per andare in postacci pericolosi nel cuore della notte? ma perchè mai dovresti andarci, applicando un minimo di buon senso?
non sono contraria a tenere armi in casa, soprattutto se si abita in luoghi fuori mano (in cui io, tra l'altro, me ne guarderei bene dall'abitare, ma sono scelte liberissime e personali)
è evidente a chiunque quanto sia diverso uscire di casa armati, al di là dei bla bla bla


----------



## perplesso (30 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> c'è una grande differenza tra il porto d'armi e la semplice detenzione, motivo per cui ti ho fatto la domanda di cui sopra
> per detenere armi in casa basta ottenere il nulla osta e denunciare che tipo di armi si possiedono e dove si tengono, tra l'altro possono essere già presenti in casa, ad es. nel caso dell'eredità; diversamente, per il porto devi avere, tra l'altro, dei validi motivi
> 
> tu hai detto che in caso di rapina vorresti difenderti
> ...


sì conosco la differenza tra detenzione e porto d'armi,per questo ti ho parlato delle difficoltà ad ottenerlo.
Perchè "i validi motivi" spesso te li negano anche di fronte all'evidenza,come in plurimi casi di negozianti rapinati più volte e a cui viene lo stesso negato il diritto alla difesa.

per dirne una,mio padre usava girare con un coltellaccio da incursore in macchina ed un coltellino (molto più piccolo e legale) lo porto spesso pure io.     se conosci la legge del 1975,dovresti sapere che può essere classificata come arma (impropria) anche la mazza da baseball del tuo cuginetto.

per cui,andare in giro armati non è poi così difficile anche senza armi da fuoco.   ed altrettanto non è difficile avere in casa un'arma impropria.   preferirei poter detenere un'arma propria,ma al momento così non è e mi adatto.

certo sarebbe più facile se taluni giudici rispettassero ed applicassero le norme sulla legittima difesa ricordandosi delle vittime anzichè fare le dame di carità per i colpevoli,ma purtroppo non siamo in un mondo ideale.

m'incuriosisce a questo punto capire come mai non 6 contraria alla detenzione di armi in casa


----------



## free (30 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì conosco la differenza tra detenzione e porto d'armi,per questo ti ho parlato delle difficoltà ad ottenerlo.
> Perchè "i validi motivi" spesso te li negano anche di fronte all'evidenza,come in plurimi casi di negozianti rapinati più volte e a cui viene lo stesso negato il diritto alla difesa.
> 
> per dirne una,mio padre usava girare con un coltellaccio da incursore in macchina ed un coltellino (molto più piccolo e legale) lo porto spesso pure io.     se conosci la legge del 1975,dovresti sapere che può essere classificata come arma (impropria) anche la mazza da baseball del tuo cuginetto.
> ...


stai un po' ciurlando nel manico:mrgreen:, ti avevo chiesto se tu andresti in giro armato, potendo, e in che occasioni 

sono contraria alla detenzione per me, che abito in città in una casa unifamiliare, ed ho preferito mettere le grate alle porte finestre di giardino e terrazzo, tenermi una belva feroce, piuttosto che comprarmi un'arma (con il non trascurabile risultato che le grate ci sono anche in mia assenza)
tuttavia capisco che chi abita in cascine isolate in mezzo alla nebbia preferisca avere anche armi in casa

per quanto riguarda le armi improprie, ho sempre una spranga in macchina (un regalo:mrgreen, che ufficialmente mi serve per sollevare i tombini, e mazzetta e punta da muratore, per le emergenze visto che quando servono nessuno ce le ha sottomano, a volte motosega hilti e martello pneumatico:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (30 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> stai un po' ciurlando nel manico:mrgreen:, ti avevo chiesto se tu andresti in giro armato, potendo, e in che occasioni
> 
> sono contraria alla detenzione per me, che abito in città in una casa unifamiliare, ed ho preferito mettere le grate alle porte finestre di giardino e terrazzo, tenermi una belva feroce, piuttosto che comprarmi un'arma (con il non trascurabile risultato che le grate ci sono anche in mia assenza)
> tuttavia capisco che chi abita in cascine isolate in mezzo alla nebbia preferisca avere anche armi in casa
> ...


eccola lì...ti lagni tanto dei fucili d'assalto e poi 6 più armata di Michael Myers 

battutacce a parti,6 consapevole vero che i danni che la belva può provocare non sarebbero meno seri per te di quelli fatti con un fucile?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì conosco la differenza tra detenzione e porto d'armi,per questo ti ho parlato delle difficoltà ad ottenerlo.
> Perchè "i validi motivi" spesso te li negano anche di fronte all'evidenza,*come in plurimi casi di negozianti rapinati più volte e a cui viene lo stesso negato il diritto alla difesa*.
> 
> per dirne una,mio padre usava girare con un coltellaccio da incursore in macchina ed un coltellino (molto più piccolo e legale) lo porto spesso pure io.     se conosci la legge del 1975,dovresti sapere che può essere classificata come arma (impropria) anche la mazza da baseball del tuo cuginetto.
> ...


Se la polizia venisse quando si chiama, sarebbe già molto meno necessario tenere un'arma in casa. In Germania, questa cosa funziona tanto bene che trovare qualcuno con l'arma a casa è davvero difficile. Ma per funzionare bene bisogna anche avere la certezza della pena, perché se il ladro o rapinatore esce dopo qualche ora di fermo, è inutile qualunque sforzo di rendere la società vivibile a livello sociale.


----------



## Eretteo (30 Dicembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se la polizia venisse quando si chiama, sarebbe già molto meno necessario tenere un'arma in casa. In Germania, questa cosa funziona tanto bene che trovare qualcuno con l'arma a casa è davvero difficile. Ma per funzionare bene bisogna anche avere la certezza della pena, perché se il ladro o rapinatore esce dopo qualche ora di fermo, è inutile qualunque sforzo di rendere la società vivibile a livello sociale.


Mi immedesimo nei rappresentanti delle forze dell'ordine,che si devono fare un mazzo cosi' per contrastare la criminalita' rischiando in prima linea la pelle.
E se accoppano dei malviventi e trovano a giudicarli quello giusto han finito di vivere, fra processi,condanne,famiglie sul lastrico e crociate colme di sdegno dei soliti benpensanti.
D'altronde,se devono andare tutte le domeniche a farsi pestare da una manica di decerebrati allo stadio di calcio senza poterne abbattere nemmeno uno coi proiettili di gomma,mica vorrai armarli contro i rapinatori?
Meglio sentire i giornalisti sinistramente intelligenti e politicamente corretti che parlano di "rapina finita male".
Cosi' si che si risolvono i problemi.




free ha detto:


> per quanto riguarda le armi improprie, ho sempre una spranga in macchina (un regalo:mrgreen, che ufficialmente mi serve per sollevare i tombini, e mazzetta e punta da muratore, per le emergenze visto che quando servono nessuno ce le ha sottomano, a volte motosega hilti e martello pneumatico:mrgreen:


Capirai,se incontri un ladro appena appena sveglio,ora che hai pensato a tutto l'armamentario ti ha gia' fatto sputare i denti.




free ha detto:


> c
> non sono contraria a tenere armi in casa, soprattutto se si abita in luoghi fuori mano (in cui io, tra l'altro, me ne guarderei bene dall'abitare, ma sono scelte liberissime e personali)
> Se tutti avessero una testa come la tua in Italia ci sarebbe una megalopoli da 60 milioni di persone,e per il resto dalle Alpi a Lampedusa il deserto.....per fortuna la realta' e' meno sconfortante.
> è evidente a chiunque quanto sia diverso uscire di casa armati,
> ...


Adesso si chiama cosi' rispondere con ragionamenti,fatti e pacati scuotimenti di testa commiseranti a pagine e pagine di insulsaggini condite da faccine,scritte tanto per tenere in esercizio i cinematismi della tastiera.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Mi immedesimo nei rappresentanti delle forze dell'ordine,che si devono fare un mazzo cosi' per contrastare la criminalita' rischiando in prima linea la pelle.
> E se accoppano dei malviventi e trovano a giudicarli quello giusto han finito di vivere, fra processi,condanne,famiglie sul lastrico e crociate colme di sdegno dei soliti benpensanti.
> D'altronde,se devono andare tutte le domeniche a farsi pestare da una manica di decerebrati allo stadio di calcio senza poterne abbattere nemmeno uno coi proiettili di gomma,mica vorrai armarli contro i rapinatori?
> Meglio sentire i giornalisti sinistramente intelligenti e politicamente corretti che parlano di "rapina finita male".
> Cosi' si che si risolvono i problemi.


Mi sono trovato una volta nella situazione di dover chiamare la polizia, e non è venuta. Poi ho chiamato i carabinieri, e anche loro sono rimasti in caserma. Questo è la più grande offesa che mi è mai stata praticata. Perché in uno Stato dove c'è la polizia, e dove sono tutelati i diritti della popolazione nella costituzione, la polizia costituisce il mezzo con il quale si tiene a bada l'orda dei banditi. Quindi mi sono fatto giustizia da me e ho forzato la cosa, che poi si è discusso in cserma dei carabinieri, con il diretto coninvolgimento della Questura e il Consolato Tedesco. Di allora ero un ragazzino, oggi avrei buttato giù il portone e sollevato un polverone da cui si avrebbe visto la mano davanti agli occhi solo dopo una settimana.

Io trovo inaccettabile che la polizia non viene quando la si chiama, e se dovesse succedere, allora le motivazioni devono essere anche molto convincenti.

D'altro canto, se si chiama la polizia senza motivo, le multe devono essere esemplari ... come è da noi. Una chiamata a vuoto può costare anche mille euro, oltre alla spesa dei mezzi ed eventuali danni arrecati per raggiungerti. Ma, quando li chiami, sono sul posto entro qualche minuto, nella regola prima ancora dell'ambulanza. E ti dico che questa è una certezza molto rassicurante per tutti, indistintamente.

E i poliziotti da noi sono degli armadi. Soltanto l'apparenza lascia deglutire e rabbrividire un branco di delinguenti allo stadio ... sono tutti molto buoni :rotfl:


----------



## free (31 Dicembre 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Mi immedesimo nei rappresentanti delle forze dell'ordine,che si devono fare un mazzo cosi' per contrastare la criminalita' rischiando in prima linea la pelle.
> E se accoppano dei malviventi e trovano a giudicarli quello giusto han finito di vivere, fra processi,condanne,famiglie sul lastrico e crociate colme di sdegno dei soliti benpensanti.
> D'altronde,se devono andare tutte le domeniche a farsi pestare da una manica di decerebrati allo stadio di calcio senza poterne abbattere nemmeno uno coi proiettili di gomma,mica vorrai armarli contro i rapinatori?
> Meglio sentire i giornalisti sinistramente intelligenti e politicamente corretti che parlano di "rapina finita male".
> ...



si parlava con Perplesso di armi improprie, categoria alquanto ampia, e tu pensi che uno vada in giro con attrezzi per l'edilizia per ammazzare i ladri?? 
che poi, un ladro appena un po' più sveglio di te si interesserebbe molto agli attrezzi e per niente ai miei denti, motivo per cui io ed i miei denti andiamo in giro dove ci pare, invece gli attrezzi di valore rimangono chiusi da qualche parte o vengono trasportati solo quando occorre

e mica ho mai detto che tutti dovrebbero vivere in città, ho detto solo che io lo preferisco
che la cosa ti infastidisca rimane un bel mistero
bah


----------



## free (31 Dicembre 2012)

perplesso ha detto:


> eccola lì...ti lagni tanto dei fucili d'assalto e poi 6 più armata di Michael Myers
> 
> battutacce a parti,6 consapevole vero che i danni che la belva può provocare non sarebbero meno seri per te di quelli fatti con un fucile?



il cane è assicurato e fa la guardia autonomamente quando è dentro casa o in giardino, ha imparato da sola, in pratica potrebbe essere un deterrente per eventuali intrusi, almeno a me dà una sensazione di maggior sicurezza, poi non so cosa succederebbe all'atto pratico, di certo preferirei non doverlo scoprire!
invece quando la porto fuori è molto ubbidiente, non ha la sua casa da "difendere" e pensa a divertirsi, mai avuto problemi


----------



## Simy (31 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> il cane è assicurato e fa la guardia autonomamente quando è dentro casa o in giardino, ha imparato da sola, in pratica potrebbe essere un deterrente per eventuali intrusi, almeno a me dà una sensazione di maggior sicurezza, poi non so cosa succederebbe all'atto pratico, di certo preferirei non doverlo scoprire!
> invece quando la porto fuori è molto ubbidiente, non ha la sua casa da "difendere" e pensa a divertirsi, mai avuto problemi


quoto :up:


----------



## Minerva (31 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> il cane è assicurato e fa la guardia autonomamente quando è dentro casa o in giardino, ha imparato da sola, in pratica potrebbe essere un deterrente per eventuali intrusi, almeno a me dà una sensazione di maggior sicurezza, poi non so cosa succederebbe all'atto pratico, di certo preferirei non doverlo scoprire!
> invece quando la porto fuori è molto ubbidiente, non ha la sua casa da "difendere" e pensa a divertirsi, mai avuto problemi


un cane intelligente non è un oggetto ed ha questa sua attitudine a difendere casa e padroni dai ladri ma rimanendo docile e buono con le persone normali, dolcissimo con i bambini.
è  vero che con alcuni scellerati anche loro possono diventare un'arma se trattati ed educati malamente


----------



## free (31 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto :up:



anche la tua ha imparato da sola?


----------



## free (31 Dicembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> un cane intelligente non è un oggetto ed ha questa sua attitudine a difendere casa e padroni dai ladri ma rimanendo docile e buono con le persone normali, dolcissimo con i bambini.
> è  vero che con alcuni scellerati anche loro possono diventare un'arma se trattati ed educati malamente



infatti i pregiudicati avevano il divieto di tenere certe razze
almeno prima era così, ora non so


----------



## Simy (31 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> anche la tua ha imparato da sola?


si ha imparato da sola! è un istinto innato il loro! comunque la mia in casa fa entrare tutti se ci sono io! fa le feste a tutti...


----------



## free (31 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si ha imparato da sola! è un istinto innato il loro! comunque la mia in casa fa entrare tutti se ci sono io! fa le feste a tutti...



la mia no, con certe persone si deve abituare un po', soprattutto con chi ha un po' paura dei cani


----------



## Simy (31 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> la mia no, con certe persone si deve abituare un po', soprattutto con chi ha un po' paura dei cani



sai cosa devi fare? 
se viene qualcuno fai dare un biscottino al cane appena entra...
l'ospite arriva la fa sedere e le da un biscotto o qualcosa che a lei piace..vedrai che associerà l'arrivo di un ospite a qualcosa di positivo


----------



## free (31 Dicembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sai cosa devi fare?
> se viene qualcuno fai dare un biscottino al cane appena entra...
> l'ospite arriva la fa sedere e le da un biscotto o qualcosa che a lei piace..vedrai che associerà l'arrivo di un ospite a qualcosa di positivo



grazie proverò!
comunque è molto ubbidiente, ascolta la mia voce e si calma subito, pensa che ogni tanto la porto anche in ufficio, se ne sta sotto la mia scrivania e poi adora il mio socio, credo perchè si è accorta benissimo che è disabile e vorrebbe aiutarlo, in qualche modo!


----------



## Minerva (31 Dicembre 2012)

sono fenomenali di fronte alla disabilità.l'ho già scritto; max era dolcissimo con una ragazza autistica alla quale permetteva cose che agli altri non accettava assolutamente perché era un po' "scorbutico" 





free ha detto:


> grazie proverò!
> comunque è molto ubbidiente, ascolta la mia voce e si calma subito, pensa che ogni tanto la porto anche in ufficio, se ne sta sotto la mia scrivania e poi adora il mio socio, credo perchè si è accorta benissimo che è disabile e vorrebbe aiutarlo, in qualche modo!


----------



## perplesso (31 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> il cane è assicurato e fa la guardia autonomamente quando è dentro casa o in giardino, ha imparato da sola, in pratica potrebbe essere un deterrente per eventuali intrusi, almeno a me dà una sensazione di maggior sicurezza, poi non so cosa succederebbe all'atto pratico, di certo preferirei non doverlo scoprire!
> invece quando la porto fuori è molto ubbidiente, non ha la sua casa da "difendere" e pensa a divertirsi, mai avuto problemi


cane di taglia grande?


----------



## Simy (31 Dicembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> grazie proverò!
> comunque è molto ubbidiente, ascolta la mia voce e si calma subito, pensa che ogni tanto la porto anche in ufficio, se ne sta sotto la mia scrivania e poi adora il mio socio, credo perchè si è accorta benissimo che è disabile e vorrebbe aiutarlo, in qualche modo!


loro lo sentono!
pensa che la mia essendo pesante è abbastanza irruenta quando fa le feste (anche se ha imparato a non saltare addosso alle persone se ti si appoggia sono sempre 46 kg), al contrario quando viene mia nonna nemmeno la tocca praticamente


----------



## Eretteo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mi sono trovato una volta nella situazione di dover chiamare la polizia, e non è venuta. Poi ho chiamato i carabinieri, e anche loro sono rimasti in caserma. Questo è la più grande offesa che mi è mai stata praticata. Perché in uno Stato dove c'è la polizia, e dove sono tutelati i diritti della popolazione nella costituzione, la polizia costituisce il mezzo con il quale si tiene a bada l'orda dei banditi. Quindi mi sono fatto giustizia da me e ho forzato la cosa, che poi si è discusso in cserma dei carabinieri, con il diretto coninvolgimento della Questura e il Consolato Tedesco. Di allora ero un ragazzino, oggi avrei buttato giù il portone e sollevato un polverone da cui si avrebbe visto la mano davanti agli occhi solo dopo una settimana.
> 
> Io trovo inaccettabile che la polizia non viene quando la si chiama, e se dovesse succedere, allora le motivazioni devono essere anche molto convincenti.
> 
> ...


Perche' da voi c'e' uno stato serio che comanda,come dev'essere.
Qui e' diventato il paese dei balocchi,quello in cui per certa gente se accoppano un poliziotto c'e' da ridere,se invece i poliziotti arrestano un delinquente o gli sparano sono dei criminali da mettere alla gogna.
Sarebbe facile e tedioso enumerare tanti casi accaduti in questi ultimi giorni,e me lo risparmiero'.
Tanto chi vuol capire ha gia' capito,e chi non c'arriva non c'arriva.
E va bene cosi'.


----------



## Eretteo (10 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> si parlava con Perplesso di armi improprie, categoria alquanto ampia, e tu pensi che uno vada in giro con attrezzi per l'edilizia per ammazzare i ladri??
> che poi, un ladro appena un po' più sveglio di te si interesserebbe molto agli attrezzi e per niente ai miei denti, motivo per cui io ed i miei denti andiamo in giro dove ci pare, invece gli attrezzi di valore rimangono chiusi da qualche parte o vengono trasportati solo quando occorre
> Un ladro molto meno sveglio di me ti frega la macchina con gli attrezzi dentro.
> Ma a te rimane la consapevolezza di essere dalla parte della ragione.
> ...


Stranamente non hai capito.
Magari tutti avessero i tuoi gusti.
Ci sarebbe una nazione intera in cui decidere dove abitare,escludendo l'area della megalopoli.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Perche' da voi c'e' uno stato serio che comanda,come dev'essere.
> Qui e' diventato il paese dei balocchi,quello in cui per certa gente se accoppano un poliziotto c'e' da ridere,se invece i poliziotti arrestano un delinquente o gli sparano sono dei criminali da mettere alla gogna.
> Sarebbe facile e tedioso enumerare tanti casi accaduti in questi ultimi giorni,e me lo risparmiero'.
> Tanto chi vuol capire ha gia' capito,e chi non c'arriva non c'arriva.
> E va bene cosi'.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Vero
Stamattina alla posta...

Bon sono cambiate le tariffe no?
E non hanno i francobolli da 70....

Allora chiedo quelli da dieci per aggiungerli a quelli da 60...

Non hanno neanche quelli...

E mi dicono...
AH usa ancora quelli da 60 e nessuno vede niente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (10 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Stranamente non hai capito.
> Magari tutti avessero i tuoi gusti.
> Ci sarebbe una nazione intera in cui decidere dove abitare,escludendo l'area della megalopoli.



ma no, che ragione? ha sicuramente ragione il ladro: mai trasportare gli attrezzi in macchina, basta portare il cantiere a casa, e che ci vuole?:unhappy:

preferisco vivere in città: che c'è da capire? al limite c'è da aggiungere ma chissenefrega


----------



## Eretteo (10 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Vero
> Stamattina alla posta...
> 
> ...


Il 2 gennaio ho spedito due cartoline affrancate con 60 cent,dicevano in posta che ancora non era entrato in vigore l'aumento ?!?
Sono anche arrivate....va be',20 cent risparmiati...


----------



## oscuro (10 Gennaio 2013)

*Ertteo*



Eretteo ha detto:


> Perche' da voi c'e' uno stato serio che comanda,come dev'essere.
> Qui e' diventato il paese dei balocchi,quello in cui per certa gente se accoppano un poliziotto c'e' da ridere,se invece i poliziotti arrestano un delinquente o gli sparano sono dei criminali da mettere alla gogna.
> Sarebbe facile e tedioso enumerare tanti casi accaduti in questi ultimi giorni,e me lo risparmiero'.
> Tanto chi vuol capire ha gia' capito,e chi non c'arriva non c'arriva.
> E va bene cosi'.


Le forze dell'ordine sono queste perchè non c'è uno stato forte alle spalle...le si vuole così caro eretteo!Sono la valvola di sfogo di questo enorme disagio sociale....vallo a spiegare...!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Perche' da voi c'e' uno stato serio che comanda,come dev'essere.
> Qui e' diventato il paese dei balocchi,quello in cui per certa gente se accoppano un poliziotto c'e' da ridere,se invece i poliziotti arrestano un delinquente o gli sparano sono dei criminali da mettere alla gogna.
> Sarebbe facile e tedioso enumerare tanti casi accaduti in questi ultimi giorni,e me lo risparmiero'.
> Tanto chi vuol capire ha gia' capito,e *chi non c'arriva non c'arriva*.
> E va bene cosi'.


In questo senso, secondo uno studio fatto tempo fa dove venne dimostrato che gli sciocchi e meno adeguati arrivano nelle strutture piramidali sempre più rapidamente in cima, saranno anche i primi a scomparire, perché secondo altri studi, le teste delle strutture piramidali sono le prime a rotolare :rotfl:

Mi piacerebbe ritrovare quello studio, c'era diversi anni fa nei giornali e poi ho perso ogni traccia ...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le forze dell'ordine sono queste perchè non c'è uno stato forte alle spalle...le si vuole così caro eretteo!Sono la valvola di sfogo di questo enorme disagio sociale....vallo a spiegare...!


Le forze dell'ordine hanno avuto sempre un grandissimo impiego
solo e sempre

nei regimi totalitari.

Dove appunto l'ordine è prioritario su tutto.

Anche a scapito della libertà.

Nei paesi comunisti un poliziotto aveva uno stipendio migliore di un avvocato, di un medico, di un professore universitario.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Gennaio 2013)

Allora Germania e Francia sono comunisti ... non sapevo 

Non è che hanno uno stipendio migliore, ma è assicurato e hanno molti privilegi. Ad esempio viaggiano gratuitamente nei treni e nei mezzi pubblici, ma, e questo bisogna sottolineare, se succede qualcosa, sono implicitamente in servizio, non possono sottrarsi. E quindi è comunque un servizio che fanno alla comunità.

Capisco dove vuoi arrivare. In realtà però è un fatto che la polizia in Italia fa solo da mascotte. Non ha il diritto e dovere di proteggere la popolazione e di conseguenza la gente si fa giustizia anche e soprattutto senza loro, perché alla fine sono di intralcio. Cioè se la polizia non può proteggere, chi sono?


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Chi sono*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Allora Germania e Francia sono comunisti ... non sapevo
> 
> Non è che hanno uno stipendio migliore, ma è assicurato e hanno molti privilegi. Ad esempio viaggiano gratuitamente nei treni e nei mezzi pubblici, ma, e questo bisogna sottolineare, se succede qualcosa, sono implicitamente in servizio, non possono sottrarsi. E quindi è comunque un servizio che fanno alla comunità.
> 
> Capisco dove vuoi arrivare. In realtà però è un fatto che la polizia in Italia fa solo da mascotte. Non ha il diritto e dovere di proteggere la popolazione e di conseguenza la gente si fa giustizia anche e soprattutto senza loro, perché alla fine sono di intralcio. Cioè se la polizia non può proteggere, chi sono?


Sono quelli che si beccano di tutto dentro uno stadio,e non possono e devono reagire, quando reagiscono diventano fascisti e violenti.Perchè spesso determinate reazioni sono anche scomposte e non proporzionate.Cmq in italia le forze dell'ordine non viaggiano gratis sui treni,se non gli operatori della polizia ferroviaria,per il resto dipende dalla copertura economica che garantisce ogni singola regione,quindi in umbria pagano, nel lazio no, per ora.....!


----------



## Eretteo (11 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> In questo senso, secondo uno studio fatto tempo fa dove venne dimostrato che gli sciocchi e meno adeguati arrivano nelle strutture piramidali sempre più rapidamente in cima, saranno anche i primi a scomparire, perché secondo altri studi, le teste delle strutture piramidali sono le prime a rotolare :rotfl:


In Italia,in campo industriale,e' anche vero che inetti,svogliati e fancazzisti son quelli che fanno piu' facilmente carriera.
Perche' una volta assunti col solito calcione raccomandato nel sedere,non li licenzia piu' nessuno.
Quindi fanno il giro dei reparti e di tutte le mansioni possibili perigrado,nessuno li vuole tra le balle ed allora li cambiano continuamente di posto.
Alla fine si esauriscono tutti i posti possibili,e l'unica per toglierseli dalle balle e' promuoverli.
Sembra una filastrocca,eh?


----------



## Eretteo (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Le forze dell'ordine sono queste perchè non c'è uno stato forte alle spalle...le si vuole così caro eretteo!Sono la valvola di sfogo di questo enorme disagio sociale....vallo a spiegare...!


L'unica per cercare di cambiare la testa a certe teste,sarebbe sparire.
C'e' il G8 a Genova?
Le legioni di cialtroni demoliscono la citta'?
Perfetto,li lasci fare indisturbati;a calmare i bollenti spiriti ci mandi i capi dei disobbedienti e certi parrucconi abituati a giudicare gli altri in modo imparziale ed autonomo,nemmeno un poliziotto.
Una volta che non sono rimasti altro che cumuli di cenere e rovine,allora forse qualcuno pensera' che serve intervenire con la forza.
Quella che uno stato deve avere,se no non e' uno stato.


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Eretteo*



Eretteo ha detto:


> L'unica per cercare di cambiare la testa a certe teste,sarebbe sparire.
> C'e' il G8 a Genova?
> Le legioni di cialtroni demoliscono la citta'?
> Perfetto,li lasci fare indisturbati;a calmare i bollenti spiriti ci mandi i capi dei disobbedienti e certi parrucconi abituati a giudicare gli altri in modo imparziale ed autonomo,nemmeno un poliziotto.
> ...


Con ordine:io condanno gli abusi e la poca professionalità della polizia nel g8 di genova,altresì sposo in piena la tua teoria!La microcriminalità rumena e albanese ormai è padrona,etnie che non hanno pietà ne codici d'onore,ti sparano per 20 euro,seviziano e violentano connazionali per avviarle alla prostituzione,siamo tutti ostaggio di questa merda di persone,mettici pure la criminalità italiana che ha fatto un salto di qualità,e ora son tutti imprenditori...un paese allo sbando!Fin quando è la polizia a beccarle va benissimo,quando la polizia reagisce ecco che spuntano fuori filmati,striscia,giornali di sinistra,politici di sinistra,con queste porcherie mi hanno dissanguato i coglioni!!!Eretteo io son incazzato con questo popolo di pecoroni e smidollati,quelli che si fanno i cazzi loro e quando succede qualcosa si girano dall'altra parte,quelli che si preoccupano dei diritti dei carcerati e degli extra comunitari,e non si preoccupano di gente che non arriva alla fine del mese,quelli che i figli hanno sempre ragione,una volta a scuola prendevi schiaffi dai professori ed il resto a casa,oggi se un professore dice una cosa sbagliata i genitori vanno a scuola a prendere a schiaffi il professore,cazzo, i figli hanno sempre ragione!Questo è un popolo di merda,non giriamoci intorno!


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con ordine:io condanno gli abusi e la poca professionalità della polizia nel g8 di genova,altresì sposo in piena la tua teoria!La microcriminalità rumena e albanese ormai è padrona,etnie che non hanno pietà ne codici d'onore,ti sparano per 20 euro,seviziano e violentano connazionali per avviarle alla prostituzione,siamo tutti ostaggio di questa merda di persone,mettici pure la criminalità italiana che ha fatto un salto di qualità,e ora son tutti imprenditori...un paese allo sbando!Fin quando è la polizia a beccarle va benissimo,quando la polizia reagisce ecco che spuntano fuori filmati,striscia,giornali di sinistra,politici di sinistra,con queste porcherie mi hanno dissanguato i coglioni!!!Eretteo io son incazzato con questo popolo di pecoroni e smidollati,quelli che si fanno i cazzi loro e quando succede qualcosa si girano dall'altra parte,quelli che si preoccupano dei diritti dei carcerati e degli extra comunitari,e non si preoccupano di gente che non arriva alla fine del mese,quelli che i figli hanno sempre ragione,una volta a scuola prendevi schiaffi dai professori ed il resto a casa,oggi se un professore dice una cosa sbagliata i genitori vanno a scuola a prendere a schiaffi il professore,cazzo, i figli hanno sempre ragione!Questo è un popolo di merda,non giriamoci intorno!


Mi duole ammettere di avere la tua stessa visione. Spero però nelle nuove generazioni perchè, essendo meno italioti di noi e si spera più cittadini del mondo, noto che hanno una visione diversa della società. Sperem.


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Sbrciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi duole ammettere di avere la tua stessa visione. Spero però nelle nuove generazioni perchè, essendo meno italioti di noi e si spera più cittadini del mondo, noto che hanno una visione diversa della società. Sperem.


Adesso mi inimico tutto il forum:Le nuove generazioni sono le peggiori,tutto gli è dovuto,hanno sempre ragione loro,sempre difesi dai genitori,non hanno rispetto per niente e per nessuno....!


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con ordine:io condanno gli abusi e la poca professionalità della polizia nel g8 di genova,altresì sposo in piena la tua teoria!La microcriminalità rumena e albanese ormai è padrona,etnie che non hanno pietà ne codici d'onore,ti sparano per 20 euro,seviziano e violentano connazionali per avviarle alla prostituzione,siamo tutti ostaggio di questa merda di persone,mettici pure la criminalità italiana che ha fatto un salto di qualità,e ora son tutti imprenditori...un paese allo sbando!Fin quando è la polizia a beccarle va benissimo,quando la polizia reagisce ecco che spuntano fuori filmati,striscia,giornali di sinistra,politici di sinistra,con queste porcherie mi hanno dissanguato i coglioni!!!Eretteo io son incazzato con questo popolo di pecoroni e smidollati,quelli che si fanno i cazzi loro e quando succede qualcosa si girano dall'altra parte,quelli che si preoccupano dei diritti dei carcerati e degli extra comunitari,e non si preoccupano di gente che non arriva alla fine del mese,quelli che i figli hanno sempre ragione,una volta a scuola prendevi schiaffi dai professori ed il resto a casa,oggi se un professore dice una cosa sbagliata i genitori vanno a scuola a prendere a schiaffi il professore,cazzo, i figli hanno sempre ragione!Questo è un popolo di merda,non giriamoci intorno!


quoto


----------



## milli (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con ordine:io condanno gli abusi e la poca professionalità della polizia nel g8 di genova,altresì sposo in piena la tua teoria!La microcriminalità rumena e albanese ormai è padrona,etnie che non hanno pietà ne codici d'onore,ti sparano per 20 euro,seviziano e violentano connazionali per avviarle alla prostituzione,siamo tutti ostaggio di questa merda di persone,mettici pure la criminalità italiana che ha fatto un salto di qualità,e ora son tutti imprenditori...un paese allo sbando!Fin quando è la polizia a beccarle va benissimo,quando la polizia reagisce ecco che spuntano fuori filmati,striscia,giornali di sinistra,politici di sinistra,con queste porcherie mi hanno dissanguato i coglioni!!!Eretteo io son incazzato con questo popolo di pecoroni e smidollati,quelli che si fanno i cazzi loro e quando succede qualcosa si girano dall'altra parte,quelli che si preoccupano dei diritti dei carcerati e degli extra comunitari,e non si preoccupano di gente che non arriva alla fine del mese,quelli che i figli hanno sempre ragione,una volta a scuola prendevi schiaffi dai professori ed il resto a casa,oggi se un professore dice una cosa sbagliata i genitori vanno a scuola a prendere a schiaffi il professore,cazzo, i figli hanno sempre ragione!Questo è un popolo di merda,non giriamoci intorno!


ineccepibile!


----------



## Minerva (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso mi inimico tutto il forum:Le nuove generazioni sono le peggiori,tutto gli è dovuto,hanno sempre ragione loro,sempre difesi dai genitori,non hanno rispetto per niente e per nessuno....!


una parte, oscuro.
ne esiste una'altra piena di impegno e coscienza sociale che ha studiato , si è preparata con sacrificio e fatica e si vede negare opportunità e sogni per colpa di i una gestione scellerata del paese.


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto


anch'io e mi spiace non poterti dare un bel verde.


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> anch'io e mi spiace non poterti dare un bel verde.



dato io a te


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso mi inimico tutto il forum:Le nuove generazioni sono le peggiori,tutto gli è dovuto,hanno sempre ragione loro,sempre difesi dai genitori,non hanno rispetto per niente e per nessuno....!


bhè qua: la stessa cosa diceva mio nonno a mio padre e lui a me. è il susseguirsi di cambiamenti generazionali.


----------



## Lui (11 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> dato io a te


tesoro.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con ordine:io condanno gli abusi e la poca professionalità della polizia nel g8 di genova,altresì sposo in piena la tua teoria!La microcriminalità rumena e albanese ormai è padrona,etnie che non hanno pietà ne codici d'onore,ti sparano per 20 euro,seviziano e violentano connazionali per avviarle alla prostituzione,siamo tutti ostaggio di questa merda di persone,mettici pure la criminalità italiana che ha fatto un salto di qualità,e ora son tutti imprenditori...un paese allo sbando!Fin quando è la polizia a beccarle va benissimo,quando la polizia reagisce ecco che spuntano fuori filmati,striscia,giornali di sinistra,politici di sinistra,con queste porcherie mi hanno dissanguato i coglioni!!!Eretteo io son incazzato con questo popolo di pecoroni e smidollati,quelli che si fanno i cazzi loro e quando succede qualcosa si girano dall'altra parte,quelli che si preoccupano dei diritti dei carcerati e degli extra comunitari,e non si preoccupano di gente che non arriva alla fine del mese,quelli che i figli hanno sempre ragione,una volta a scuola prendevi schiaffi dai professori ed il resto a casa,oggi se un professore dice una cosa sbagliata i genitori vanno a scuola a prendere a schiaffi il professore,cazzo, i figli hanno sempre ragione!Questo è un popolo di merda,non giriamoci intorno!


il verde m'è toccato.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con ordine:io condanno gli abusi e la poca professionalità della polizia nel g8 di genova,altresì sposo in piena la tua teoria!La microcriminalità rumena e albanese ormai è padrona,etnie che non hanno pietà ne codici d'onore,ti sparano per 20 euro,seviziano e violentano connazionali per avviarle alla prostituzione,siamo tutti ostaggio di questa merda di persone,mettici pure la criminalità italiana che ha fatto un salto di qualità,e ora son tutti imprenditori...un paese allo sbando!Fin quando è la polizia a beccarle va benissimo,quando la polizia reagisce ecco che spuntano fuori filmati,striscia,giornali di sinistra,politici di sinistra,con queste porcherie mi hanno dissanguato i coglioni!!!Eretteo io son incazzato con questo popolo di pecoroni e smidollati,quelli che si fanno i cazzi loro e quando succede qualcosa si girano dall'altra parte,quelli che si preoccupano dei diritti dei carcerati e degli extra comunitari,e non si preoccupano di gente che non arriva alla fine del mese,quelli che i figli hanno sempre ragione,una volta a scuola prendevi schiaffi dai professori ed il resto a casa,oggi se un professore dice una cosa sbagliata i genitori vanno a scuola a prendere a schiaffi il professore,cazzo, i figli hanno sempre ragione!Questo è un popolo di merda,non giriamoci intorno!


Smeraldone amico..bravissimo!!!
Hai visto??ci dobbiamo preoccupare perche'un pezzo di m...che sta a Starsburgo,ci dice che le carceri sono troppo affollate..poverini..quanto mi dispiace...
Il bello che li prendono sul serio...ma chisse ne frega della maledetta europa..che si fotta..lei e l'euro.


----------



## lothar57 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> L'unica per cercare di cambiare la testa a certe teste,sarebbe sparire.
> C'e' il G8 a Genova?
> Le legioni di cialtroni demoliscono la citta'?
> Perfetto,li lasci fare indisturbati;a calmare i bollenti spiriti ci mandi i capi dei disobbedienti e certi parrucconi abituati a giudicare gli altri in modo imparziale ed autonomo,nemmeno un poliziotto.
> ...



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Smeraldone amico..bravissimo!!!
> Hai visto??ci dobbiamo preoccupare perche'un pezzo di m...che sta a Starsburgo,ci dice che le carceri sono troppo affollate..poverini..quanto mi dispiace...
> Il bello che li prendono sul serio...ma chisse ne frega della maledetta europa..che si fotta..lei e l'euro.


Zio lothar posso continuare?Allora ,ditemi che cazzo di paese è questo che non riesce ad estradare quel pezzo di merda di Cesare Battisti?ha ucciso,ridotto sulla sedie a rotelle un povero cristo e fa il filosofo in brasile....!Ditemi che paese è questo, che non riesce a far ritornare i due Marò italiani che giusto o sbagliato, son da 11 mesi, DICO 11 MESI in india e continuano a trattenerli pisciandoci in culo di continuo!!Parliamo dell'india....!Ditemi che paese è questo dove i familiari di 81 vittime, sul volo alitavia, che aspettano solo di sapere perche son morti,come son morti,perchè son morti,tutti assolti,povero giudice Rosario Priore........!Ditemi se è normale che due piloti americani fanno una strage nel chermis e se ne vanno tranquillamente in america..processati e ASSOLTI, E NOI A GUARDARE....!!I servizi segreti americani, che sul nostro territorio rapiscono un arabo come se fossero a casa loro....!Adesso il solito coglione mi diràerchè non te ne vai?NO,io sono nato in italia,e qui morirò,mi vergogno di questo stato,mi vergogno di questo paese!Potrei andare avanti....con le varie stragi figlie della strategia del terrore degli anni 70,potrei star qui a disquisire della trattativa fra stato e mafia del 92...dopo "l'attentatoni"...ma a cosa serve a cosa??


----------



## Simy (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Zio lothar posso continuare?Allora ,ditemi che cazzo di paese è questo che non riesce ad estradare quel pezzo di merda di Cesare Battisti?ha ucciso,ridotto sulla sedie a rotelle un povero cristo e fa il filosofo in brasile....!Ditemi che paese è questo, che non riesce a far ritornare i due Marò italiani che giusto o sbagliato, son da 11 mesi, DICO 11 MESI in india e continuano a trattenerli pisciandoci in culo di continuo!!Parliamo dell'india....!Ditemi che paese è questo dove i familiari di 81 vittime, sul volo alitavia, che aspettano solo di sapere perche son morti,come son morti,perchè son morti,tutti assolti,povero giudice Rosario Priore........!Ditemi se è normale che due piloti americani fanno una strage nel chermis e se ne vanno tranquillamente in america..processati e ASSOLTI, E NOI A GUARDARE....!!I servizi segreti americani, che sul nostro territorio rapiscono un arabo come se fossero a casa loro....!Adesso il solito coglione mi diràerchè non te ne vai?NO,io sono nato in italia,e qui morirò,mi vergogno di questo stato,mi vergogno di questo paese!Potrei andare avanti....con le varie stragi figlie della strategia del terrore degli anni 70,potrei star qui a disquisire della trattativa fra stato e mafia del 92...dopo "l'attentatoni"...ma a cosa serve a cosa??


peccato non poterti approvare....


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Simò*



Simy ha detto:


> peccato non poterti approvare....


Guarda mi faccio prendere la mano,anzi mi scuso,ma proprio non è accettabile,io non mi riconosco in questo  stato!!!


----------



## lothar57 (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Zio lothar posso continuare?Allora ,ditemi che cazzo di paese è questo che non riesce ad estradare quel pezzo di merda di Cesare Battisti?ha ucciso,ridotto sulla sedie a rotelle un povero cristo e fa il filosofo in brasile....!Ditemi che paese è questo, che non riesce a far ritornare i due Marò italiani che giusto o sbagliato, son da 11 mesi, DICO 11 MESI in india e continuano a trattenerli pisciandoci in culo di continuo!!Parliamo dell'india....!Ditemi che paese è questo dove i familiari di 81 vittime, sul volo alitavia, che aspettano solo di sapere perche son morti,come son morti,perchè son morti,tutti assolti,povero giudice Rosario Priore........!Ditemi se è normale che due piloti americani fanno una strage nel chermis e se ne vanno tranquillamente in america..processati e ASSOLTI, E NOI A GUARDARE....!!I servizi segreti americani, che sul nostro territorio rapiscono un arabo come se fossero a casa loro....!Adesso il solito coglione mi diràerchè non te ne vai?NO,io sono nato in italia,e qui morirò,mi vergogno di questo stato,mi vergogno di questo paese!Potrei andare avanti....con le varie stragi figlie della strategia del terrore degli anni 70,potrei star qui a disquisire della trattativa fra stato e mafia del 92...dopo "l'attentatoni"...ma a cosa serve a cosa??


Nipote mio quanta verita'...ma aspetta chiudi gli occhi...facciamo che si chiamasse Cesar White e fosse americano..hai voglia come il Brasile l'avrebbe estradato,perche'l'alternativa sarebbe stato una ritorisone pesante..e i Maro'se fossero stati Marines??semplice gli States avrebbere  mandato i Navy Seals a riposrtarli a casa..e guai chi si muove.ma noi siamo il paese di Napolitano Berlusconi Bersani Vendola....facciamo ridere tutti...


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Nipote mio quanta verita'...ma aspetta chiudi gli occhi...facciamo che si chiamasse Cesar White e fosse americano..hai voglia come il Brasile l'avrebbe estradato,perche'l'alternativa sarebbe stato una ritorisone pesante..e i Maro'se fossero stati Marines??semplice gli States avrebbere mandato i Navy Seals a riposrtarli a casa..e guai chi si muove.ma noi siamo il paese di Napolitano Berlusconi Bersani Vendola....facciamo ridere tutti...


Hai fatto la stessa mia considerazione  parlando con il mio capo, nel mio ambiente....!Hai tutto chiaro,la colpa è la nostra,siamo noi che esprimiamo questa classe politica invereconda e vergognosa,i politici tanto vituperati non sono altro che lo specchio di questa società malata e abbrutita!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono quelli che si beccano di tutto dentro uno stadio,e non possono e devono reagire, quando reagiscono diventano fascisti e violenti.Perchè spesso determinate reazioni sono anche scomposte e non proporzionate.Cmq in italia le forze dell'ordine non viaggiano gratis sui treni,se non gli operatori della polizia ferroviaria,*per il resto dipende dalla copertura economica che garantisce ogni singola regione*,quindi in umbria pagano, nel lazio no, per ora.....!


Queste cose non vanno bene. Quando c'è una norma o una legge, va fatta per (e rispettata in) tutta la nazione. Le leggi regionali e provinciali e comunali ecc ecc sono un peso incredibile e ne so qualcosa anche qui, perché c'è chi deve avere le catene a bordo e chi no, e addirittura c'erano proposte di proibire le catene. Ovviamente a livello comunale. Un paese non può funzionare con un "regolamento" fatto così. Allora si va in un posto dove si può, si massacra qualcuno e si torna dove si era, potendosi giustificare che là era legale.

Mi fa ridere, ma questa cosa ovviamente c'era presente anche nei confronti del sottoscritto, quando ancora cercavo di capire come funzionano i permessi di soggiorno in Italia. Mi ricordo la domanda di un carabiniere, che mi disse di andare per un po' in provincia di Firenze, per risolvere il mio "problema", ma non mi seppe dire perché. E anche la Questura di Livorno suggerì di uscire e rientrare in Italia, ma non avevano idea come dimostrare il rientro. Io poi sono scomparso per qualche giorno in libera interpretazione delle raccomandazioni, aggiornandomi all'occasione anche delle leggi e dopo il mio "rientro" (solo virtuale perché non ho lasciato il paese), ho cominciato a bacchettare a destra e a manca, e le cose sono andate molto, ma molto meglio


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Givanni*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Queste cose non vanno bene. Quando c'è una norma o una legge, va fatta per (e rispettata in) tutta la nazione. Le leggi regionali e provinciali e comunali ecc ecc sono un peso incredibile e ne so qualcosa anche qui, perché c'è chi deve avere le catene a bordo e chi no, e addirittura c'erano proposte di proibire le catene. Ovviamente a livello comunale. Un paese non può funzionare con un "regolamento" fatto così. Allora si va in un posto dove si può, si massacra qualcuno e si torna dove si era, potendosi giustificare che là era legale.
> 
> Mi fa ridere, ma questa cosa ovviamente c'era presente anche nei confronti del sottoscritto, quando ancora cercavo di capire come funzionano i permessi di soggiorno in Italia. Mi ricordo la domanda di un carabiniere, che mi disse di andare per un po' in provincia di Firenze, per risolvere il mio "problema", ma non mi seppe dire perché. E anche la Questura di Livorno suggerì di uscire e rientrare in Italia, ma non avevano idea come dimostrare il rientro. Io poi sono scomparso per qualche giorno in libera interpretazione delle raccomandazioni, aggiornandomi all'occasione anche delle leggi e dopo il mio "rientro" (solo virtuale perché non ho lasciato il paese), ho cominciato a bacchettare a destra e a manca, e le cose sono andate molto, ma molto meglio


L'italia è anche questa,non esiste un italia sola,vai a treviso,poi fai un salto a trapani,diresti che fanno parte della stessa nazione?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> In Italia,in campo industriale,e' anche vero che inetti,svogliati e fancazzisti son quelli che fanno piu' facilmente carriera.
> Perche' una volta assunti col solito calcione raccomandato nel sedere,non li licenzia piu' nessuno.
> Quindi fanno il giro dei reparti e di tutte le mansioni possibili perigrado,nessuno li vuole tra le balle ed allora li cambiano continuamente di posto.
> Alla fine si esauriscono tutti i posti possibili,e l'unica per toglierseli dalle balle e' promuoverli.
> Sembra una filastrocca,eh?


Conosco il problema. In un solo caso nella mia carriera ho preso un tizio come questi più o meno delicatamente e l'ho messo virtualmente all'angolo, dicendogli di tutto (era una vera necessità), di quanto era stronzo e inutile e un peso non solo qui ma anche alla società e i raccomandati pezzi di merda non ne vogliamo più, e se avesse qualcosa da dire che lo facesse ora perché altrimenti gli avrei fatto la festa anche subito ecc ecc, tutti a guardare e ridacchiare, e quello lì rosso come un pomodoro a subirsi la predica 

Il giorno dopo si è licenziato. Gli altri forse hanno imparato la lezione, ma quando si arriva al punto di "o io, o te", bisogna tirare fuori il malcontento e rischiare. Io ho rischiato tutto, perché non ero neanche dipendente, ma collaboratore esterno, e mi sono permesso di "piattellare" un loro dipendente, solito raccomandato incapace, davanti a tutti. I capi erano un po' gelidi dovpo questo evento, ma forse hanno temuto che li avrei messo alla gogna similmente per aver accettato un incapace per soddisfare la gerarchia :rotfl:


----------



## free (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Zio lothar posso continuare?Allora ,ditemi che cazzo di paese è questo che non riesce ad estradare quel pezzo di merda di Cesare Battisti?ha ucciso,ridotto sulla sedie a rotelle un povero cristo e fa il filosofo in brasile....!Ditemi che paese è questo, che non riesce a far ritornare i due Marò italiani che giusto o sbagliato, son da 11 mesi, DICO 11 MESI in india e continuano a trattenerli pisciandoci in culo di continuo!!Parliamo dell'india....!Ditemi che paese è questo dove i familiari di 81 vittime, sul volo alitavia, che aspettano solo di sapere perche son morti,come son morti,perchè son morti,tutti assolti,povero giudice Rosario Priore........!Ditemi se è normale che due piloti americani fanno una strage nel chermis e se ne vanno tranquillamente in america..processati e ASSOLTI, E NOI A GUARDARE....!!I servizi segreti americani, che sul nostro territorio rapiscono un arabo come se fossero a casa loro....!Adesso il solito coglione mi diràerchè non te ne vai?NO,io sono nato in italia,e qui morirò,mi vergogno di questo stato,mi vergogno di questo paese!Potrei andare avanti....con le varie stragi figlie della strategia del terrore degli anni 70,potrei star qui a disquisire della trattativa fra stato e mafia del 92...dopo "l'attentatoni"...ma a cosa serve a cosa??



ancora con 'sta storia di vergognarsi?
ma perchè mai ti devi vergognare tu?
l'Italia è fatta anche di tanta gente che lavora onestamente, che aiuta, che vive con dignità
che si vergogni chi di dovere!


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ancora con 'sta storia di vergognarsi?
> ma perchè mai ti devi vergognare tu?
> l'Italia è fatta anche di tanta gente che lavora onestamente, che aiuta, che vive con dignità
> che si vergogni chi di dovere!


Io infatti non ho nulla di cui vergognarmi,anzi....!Mi vergogno di far parte di questa nazione!


----------



## free (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io infatti non ho nulla di cui vergognarmi,anzi....!Mi vergogno di far parte di questa nazione!



io invece non mi vergogno di fare parte di questa nazione, è la nostra classe dirigente ad essere una vergogna per la nostra nazione!
punti di vista


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> io invece non mi vergogno di fare parte di questa nazione, è la nostra classe dirigente ad essere una vergogna per la nostra nazione!
> punti di vista


Io devo trasferirmi al nord!


----------



## free (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io devo trasferirmi al nord!



fa freddo...:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda mi faccio prendere la mano,anzi mi scuso,ma proprio non è accettabile,io non mi riconosco in questo  stato!!!



Allora non ti rimane che una cosa da fare...
Dare le dimissioni per protesta...
Non puoi essere servitore dello stato e non riconoscerti in lui...

E' come essere preti e bestemmiare durante la predica no?

Deluso dallo stato, non voglio più far parte delle forze dell'ordine e mi ritiro a privato cittadino.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io devo trasferirmi al nord!


Ok...
Ma al nord si riga dritto eh?
Poche chiacchere e fatti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

AL nord...
S I L A V O R A...

Ok?


----------



## lothar57 (11 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Ma al nord si riga dritto eh?
> Poche chiacchere e fatti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...



ma alle volte e'peggio..pensa agli altoatesini che hanno buste paghe doppie,grazie alle ns tasse,eppure hanno il coraggio di invocare l'Austria...guarda lo zombie che governa la loro provincia,guadagna piu'di Obama.Non e'questione di lavoro,ma della schifosa razza politica che ci comanda.Perche'amico, Errani deve governarci da 20anni???
E poi Sud e'sfigato...sai cosa mia ha raccontato la mia amica??che molti suoi amici tornano giu'..qua'non trovano piu'lavoro,e questa come sai bene,e'citta' carissima.Almeno la'si vive con poco..anche se non guadagni ..campi


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma alle volte e'peggio..pensa agli altoatesini che hanno buste paghe doppie,grazie alle ns tasse,eppure hanno il coraggio di invocare l'Austria...guarda lo zombie che governa la loro provincia,guadagna piu'di Obama.Non e'questione di lavoro,ma della schifosa razza politica che ci comanda.Perche'amico, Errani deve governarci da 20anni???
> E poi Sud e'sfigato...sai cosa mia ha raccontato la mia amica??che molti suoi amici tornano giu'..qua'non trovano piu'lavoro,e questa come sai bene,e'citta' carissima.Almeno la'si vive con poco..anche se non guadagni ..campi


Gli altoatesini
Ehm
Si tengono il loro denaro
Questa è la differenza.

Si vero al sud
La roba costa la metà

Ma è anche vero
che al sud
pochi sanno

cosa sia

un registratore di cassa...

Ripeto visto con i miei occhi megastore a Foggia
di cd...

Nessun bollino siae
nessun registratore di cassa

Proviamo noi in uno scantinato
domani mattina siamo già nei guai con la siae, le finanze, l'agenzia delle entrate...ecc.ecc.ecc...

I nostri extracomunitari dicono che al sud si fa la gavetta
perchè là nessuno dà lavoro in regola
da noi nessuno dà lavoro fuori regola...

Laonde per cui...

Là si fa gli imprenditori senza partita iva...
At capì?

E sei proprietario di case
costruite abusive
mai dichiarate al catasto

e che per lo stato iniziano ad esistere quando crollano...no?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Gli altoatesini
> *da noi nessuno dà lavoro fuori regola...
> 
> *



cazzata! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Ma al nord si riga dritto eh?
> Poche chiacchere e fatti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Siii sopratutto a vicenza,imaggino come si lavora,grossissimi problemi di ordine pubblico,rapine,sparatorie,bombe...ma vai a cagare....:rotfl:


----------



## free (11 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Gli altoatesini
> Ehm
> Si tengono il loro denaro
> Questa è la differenza.
> ...




oddio ma che dici?
il nord è strapieno di lavoro nero, e mica lo fanno solo i neri, anche gli italiani
gli imprenditori minimo sono indagati per violazione delle norme sulla sicurezza, turbativa d'asta, lavoro nero etc., parecchi per bancarotta e riaprono con altri nomi, per non parlare di quelli che, soprattutto con la tav, hanno fatto chiudere gli artigiani subappaltatori, non pagandoli

le case abusive? vogliamo parlare delle ville degli zingari fuori milano?

e la valle d'aosta ricoperta di soldi statali ed europei? cantieri fantasma e nessuno che ci vuole più andare a lavorare, perchè sono peggio dei mafiosi

e il business delle biomasse e dei rifiuti e delle cave? tutti ambienti al limite della legalità, qua in cava omicidio del figlio dell'imprenditore, il tipo che chiamavo io per l'eternit, uno dei più grossi del nord ovest, arrestato...

e le tangenti sono uguali se non più di prima, vuoi sapere quanto chiedono? qui se non paghi non lavori mica
ao Conte! se so io 'ste cose, che non sono nessuno, pensa te!miiiii


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siii sopratutto a vicenza,imaggino come si lavora,grossissimi problemi di ordine pubblico,rapine,sparatorie,bombe...ma vai a cagare....:rotfl:


Beh A vicenza esiste la caserma Chinotto no?
Difficilissimo entrare lì ed è un attimo venir buttati fuori no?

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/CoESPU

Difatto nelle nostre zone c'è sempre stato molto lavoro, per cui i ragazzi, sapevano che finite le scuole si andava in fabbrica no?
AL sud invece non c'era lavoro e ci sono stati anni in cui moltissimi ragazzi facevano la ferma volontaria o entravano nelle ferrovie no? Perchè in quegli anni stare sotto lo stato era da nababbi, posto sicuro...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Adesso sono le vacche magre per tutti no?

Poi si vero, i vicentini non amano molto la deliquenza, pochi scippi, poco teppismo ecc..ecc...

Ma subiamo anche noi il fenomeno degli immigrazione e lì sono cominciati i casini no?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> oddio ma che dici?
> il nord è strapieno di lavoro nero, e mica lo fanno solo i neri, anche gli italiani
> gli imprenditori minimo sono indagati per violazione delle norme sulla sicurezza, turbativa d'asta, lavoro nero etc., parecchi per bancarotta e riaprono con altri nomi, per non parlare di quelli che, soprattutto con la tav, hanno fatto chiudere gli artigiani subappaltatori, non pagandoli
> 
> ...


Ma statenta mica il lavoro nero lo fanno i neri eh?

Va ben allora sempre più convinto...

Veneto libero.

Noi siamo na razza a parte...

Ci lasciassero andare per la nostra strada...

Se solo ci lasciassero andare...

E abbiamo chiesto solo questo...

Lasciateci andare...

Ti dico una cosa
Nella mia zona nessun imprenditore fa certe cose
Perchè li si ritorcono contro...

Infatti godono di ottima salute le cooperativa di garanzia del credito no?
Tipo artingiancassa...

E quando chiedi certi finanziamenti
devi mostrare come li pagherai no?

Non può che so un imbianchino chiedere un finanziamento di centomila euro per attrezzatura ed avere na dichiarazion inferiore ad un operaio no?

Parli di cose che per noi, forse, sono lontani ricordi...

Esempio.
Concerie scaricavano nel fiume.
Bon fatto canale industriale.
Bon si paga in base alle botti che hai.
Bon c'erano i furbi che avevano dichiarato 10 botti e poi ne avevano 15 e cinque scaricavano ancora nel fiume abusivamente...
Bon sigillate dalle forze dell'ordine...

Bon...

Nella mia zona
eheheheheheheeheheh...

Ha proliferato

eheheheheheheeheh

la corruzione di stato eh?

QUella si eh?

eheheheheheeheheheheheh

Faccio la mancia al finanziere
e lui non rompe coglioni no?

eheheheheheheheeheh

E vedevi i finanzieri e compagnia bella a Natale entrare nei supermercati...e prendere roba a sbafo no?

eheheheheheheeheheheh....

Da noi si dice...
Ungere le ruote no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> cazzata! :rotfl:


Ma quali categorie trovi in Lombardia che danno lavoro in nero?


----------



## free (11 Gennaio 2013)

non so Conte, io sto al nord ovest, ma mi sembra di avere letto che da voi, territorio ricco di piccole e medie imprese ed artigiani, le p. iva abbiano sofferto parecchio, e chiuso anche


----------



## free (11 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quali categorie trovi in Lombardia che danno lavoro in nero?



edilizia di sicuro, c'è il caporalato in lombardia
ora meno ma solo perchè l'edilizia è ferma


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non so Conte, io sto al nord ovest, ma mi sembra di avere letto che da voi, territorio ricco di piccole e medie imprese ed artigiani, le p. iva abbiano sofferto parecchio, e chiuso anche


Allora da noi la mentalità era questa...
Se voglio guadagnare di più di un operaio, dato che ho voglia di lavorare, mi faccio imprenditore.
Da noi si diceva, che chi non ha voglia di lavorare, va imboscarsi sotto lo stato no?

Artefici in prima persona delle proprie fortune.

Per cui per esempio assistevi a tre o 4 donne che aprivano un'attività come socie e senza dipendenti, perchè mantenere dei dipendenti è un costo troppo elevato.

E si parlò del miracolo del nord est no?

Le piccole e medie imprese, però non godono certo degli ammortizzatori delle grandi no?

Na banca ci mette niente a far fallire un artigiano o un piccolo commerciante.

Poi ste piccole imprese andavano forte come terziste no?

La crisi le ha spazzate via e si dice che ora solo i colossi o le multinazionali possono avere il peso e la forza di sopravvivere.

Da noi il fenomeno fu soprattutto femminile...
Tantissime donne piccole imprenditrici...con piccoli laboratori ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma ti assicuro che da noi nessuno avrebbe che so un negozio di parrucchiera fuori regola eh?
Stangano eccome se stangano...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> edilizia di sicuro, c'è il caporalato in lombardia
> ora meno ma solo perchè l'edilizia è ferma


Sai l'unica persona nella mia vita che mi ha denunciato è stato il mio parroco.

Lui impiegò per edizilia abusiva dei pensionati senza neanche assicurare loro.

La cosa non piaceva

Bastò una telefonata

e la Spisals era lì il giorno seguente.

At capì?

E la storia finì sul giornale.

Facile predicare il Vangelo 
e poi venire meno al minimo sindacale della giustizia sociale no?

Ma ti pare?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quali categorie trovi in Lombardia che danno lavoro in nero?



praticamente tutte..


----------



## free (11 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai l'unica persona nella mia vita che mi ha denunciato è stato il mio parroco.
> 
> Lui impiegò per edizilia abusiva dei pensionati senza neanche assicurare loro.
> 
> ...


ma perchè ti ha denunciato?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> praticamente tutte..


spesso propongono parte dichiarata e parte in nero. Metà e metà. Anche qui.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè ti ha denunciato?


Semplice...
Ho giocato al Travaglio della situazion no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ho imputato "comportamenti che possono avere rilevanza penale"

Ma io contrattaccai andando dal vescovo e dicendo...
Sistema lei questa faccenda o vado avanti sui quotidiani nazionali?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> praticamente tutte..


Incredibile...
Sempre più convinto che per noi è meglio che ci lascino avere un nostro stato a parte...
Guarda sono sceso e sono andato in cerca dei vicini marocchini che fanno i muratori, tra l'altro bravissimi, tutti unanimi, da noi sono tutti sempre e solo in regola...

Ok noi abbiamo avuto lo scandalo della maxi evasione IVA sul commercio delle pelli...

Ma lì ripeto
La magistratura ha dimostrato che le colpe maggiori sono dell'agenzia dell'entrate e dei finanzieri che in collusione con i commercialisti hanno messo su sta roba con gli imprenditori...

Ci dai centomila euro e tu puoi vendere le pelle e non versare l'IVA no?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso mi inimico tutto il forum:Le nuove generazioni sono le peggiori,tutto gli è dovuto,hanno sempre ragione loro,sempre difesi dai genitori,non hanno rispetto per niente e per nessuno....!


Non è che ti inimichi tutto il forum
ma dici solo un luogo comune tra i più elementari luoghi comuni...

Da sempre si è sentita questa litania...
Da sempre

Proprio perchè le nuove generazioni

mettono in discussione i sistemi di valori dei vecchi...

Si fa presto a dire sono sempre difesi dai genitori...

Ma è anche vero che oggi i figli hanno un dialogo con i loro genitori che i nostri nonni se lo sognavano...

E pensa all'inverso...
Un sistema in cui il maestro o la maestra erano autorità indiscutibili.
E potevano fare in classe come credevano.

Pensa un sistema in cui un bambino non poteva dire niente perchè il genitore diceva taci sempre tu che sei piccolo e non capisci niente.

Tu ti lamenti sempre dello stato, dell'Italia, del mondo, persone schifose di qui e persone schifose di là...

Ma almeno sai com'era la condizione dei tuoi colleghi...
Che so negli anni 70?

Gli stipendi da fame?
Il sistema militarizzato
I soprusi e le angherie

Altro che g8 porco cazzo...chi aveva a che fare con i terroristi...

Eppure oggi anche le forze dell'ordine godono di uno stato lavorativo migliore, grazie a coloro i quali, tuoi predecessori, come nel mondo operaio, anzichè lamentarsi e frignare hanno lottato con mezzi civili per ottenere condizioni di vita migliori...

[video=youtube;Orl12PEVrrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Orl12PEVrrQ[/video]

Troppe armi un cazzo...

Nel 1976 altro che g8...
Abbiamo gli studenti universitari di padova, i figli di papà...
gli istruiti da toni negri...
che dal Liviano
da in cima al palazzo
gettano blocchetti di cemento in testa alla polizia...

Quella si che era una bella Italia vero?
Piena di valori, di onestà di correttezza vero?

http://www.circoloperini.com/elenco_vittime.htm

Si si una bella Italia...

Piena di libertà di rispetto di valori democratici ecc..ecc..ecc...

Allora Oscuro rifacciamo sta benedetta Italia...

Armiamoci e parti tu.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2013)

Poi da noi il nero era questo:

Straordinari fora busta.

E' successo anche sto casin qua da noi.

Da noi era regola lavorare dieci ore al giorno e anche al sabato mattina.
MA:

Le due ore di straordinario giornaliero venivano pagate fuori busta.
Da un lato se l'imprenditore ha fondi neri deve riuscire a spalmarli.
Dall'altro il lavoratore nostrano non fa straordinari se non sono ben remunerati no?

E fu così che moltissimi operai si sono pagati il mutuo della casa eh?
Sapendo di poter contare su quei soldi fora busta no?

Poi uno si chiede...
Ma come mai allora le aziende non assumevano?

Ma se da noi abbiamo perfino avuto il boom degli immigrati no?

Inutile girarci intorno, da noi gli extracomunitari, non hanno portato via il lavoro ai bianchi, 
anzi,

si sono messi a fare tutti quei lavori che i bianchi non vogliono più fare...

Parlavo con uno ieri che dal nulla si è fatto un ristorante, 
ma mi ha detto che negli anni 70, lui lavorava a cottimo al sottovuoto.

Facevo 100 pelli al giorno.
Insomma al mese lui portava a casa almeno tre volte al netto delle spese la paga di un operaio.

ALtri si sono costruiti la villa
scarnando a cottimo.

Poco importa che chi ha scarnato per tanti anni, a 50 anni ha la schiena a pezzi.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma alle volte e'peggio..pensa agli altoatesini che hanno buste paghe doppie,grazie alle ns tasse,eppure hanno il coraggio di invocare l'Austria...guarda lo zombie che governa la loro provincia,guadagna piu'di Obama.Non e'questione di lavoro,ma della schifosa razza politica che ci comanda.Perche'amico, Errani deve governarci da 20anni???
> E poi Sud e'sfigato...sai cosa mia ha raccontato la mia amica??che molti suoi amici tornano giu'..qua'non trovano piu'lavoro,e questa come sai bene,e'citta' carissima.Almeno la'si vive con poco..anche se non guadagni ..campi


Guarda qua...

[video=youtube;29Xb4NTBN44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29Xb4NTBN44[/video]

E se vai a vedere i cognomi e la provenienza dei funzionari di stato noterai che sono tutti altoatesini eh?

Noi ci diciamo...

Ma da chi siamo governati?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2013)

No balle eh? Da noi stangano...Giornale di oggi.


Le Fiamme Gialle sequestrano migliaia di vestiti
ARZIGNANO. Le perquisizioni svolte assieme alla polizia locale. L'operazione ha interessato quattro negozi gestiti da cinesi Le etichette irregolari hanno fatto scattare la confisca della merce
11/01/2013

    e-mail
    print

    A

Zoom Foto
Guardia di finanza e polizia locale in azione al “Baule”. FOTO PIEROPAN| Finanzieri ad Alte. FOTO CASTAGNA

Un'operazione a tappeto, quella messa in atto ieri dalla guardia di finanza con il supporto della polizia locale contemporaneamente in più centri dell'Ovest Vicentino, e che ha portato al sequestro di migliaia di capi di abbigliamento di provenienza cinese risultati non conformi alla normativa italiana. Fin dal primo mattino le Fiamme Gialle della tenenza di Arzignano e gli agenti del comando intercomunale di polizia locale arzignanese hanno passato al setaccio quattro attività commerciali gestite da cittadini cinesi. Numerosi militari del tenente Angelo Aloi e agenti del comandante Massimo Parolin sono arrivati nei quattro punti vendita che espongono diverse tipologie di merci e si sono concentrati sui capi d'abbigliamento. I negozi interessati sono “Il baule” di via Bruno Dal Maso a Chiampo, il negozio “Liu & Yang” e la ditta individuale Wang Yi, situati entrambi in via 4 Martiri ad Arzignano e un altro negozio “Il baule” che si trova in viale Trieste ad Alte di Montecchio Maggiore.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2013)

O solo in dicembre questo...


Sigarette e scontrini non in regola: bar chiusi
SAREGO/LONIGO. La guardia di finanza ha notificato due ordinanze ai gestori dei locali. Uno vende tabacchi senza licenza, l'altro non emetterebbe i biglietti
16/12/2012

    e-mail
    print

    A

Zoom Foto
Controlli compiuti da militari della guardia di finanza. ARCHIVIO| Il bar di Sarego. FOTO GUARDA

Le violazioni amministrative costano la temporanea chiusura di due bar dell'area berica. La guardia di finanza, che aveva compiuto i controlli riscontrando le irregolarità, le aveva infatti segnalate sia all'Agenzia delle entrate che ai Monopoli di Stato del Triveneto. Ora gli enti hanno disposto la chiusura che è stata notificata nei giorni scorsi ai titolari dei locali, costretti a serrare i battenti e ad attaccare un cartello all'ingresso.
A Sarego i militari della tenenza di Noventa delle fiamme gialle hanno consegnato l'ordinanza a Renata Roveggia, titolare del bar “Da Renata” in piazza Umberto I. I militari avevano ricevuto un esposto secondo il quale all'interno del locale, che è molto frequentato, venivano vendute sigarette alla clientela nonostante non avesse la necessaria licenza prevista proprio dai Monopoli. I finanzieri del luogotenente Schiavo avevano verificato come all'interno vi fossero dei pacchetti di sigarette ed hanno fatto scattare la segnalazione alla direzione generale dell'amministrazione autonoma dei Monopoli. Quest'ultima, nonostante la quantità fosse irrisoria, ha disposto la chiusura del bar “Da Renata” per alcuni giorni, e la titolare ha serrato pertanto i battenti in settimana.
Diverso il caso del “Lord Byron pub”, una birreria che sorge in via Garibaldi a Lonigo, di cui è titolare Filippo Zandonà. I finanzieri avevano compiuto una verifica che aveva permesso di accertare che non era stato battuto qualche scontrino ai clienti. Poichè le mancate emissioni contestate al locale sono state cinque negli ultimi cinque anni, hanno scritto all'Agenzia delle entrate che è competente per questo genere di violazioni. L'amministrazione fiscale ha ordinato la chiusura per alcuni giorni del locale, che è scattata nei giorni scorsi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Guarda qua...
> 
> [video=youtube;29Xb4NTBN44]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29Xb4NTBN44[/video]
> 
> ...


Li avete scelti voi. Fate in modo che le prossime elezioni (le almeno due a venire entro 2016), siano fatte con cognizione di causa e non la scelta del meno peggio.


----------



## free (12 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi da noi il nero era questo:
> 
> Straordinari fora busta.
> 
> ...



ecco infatti Conte, come mai l'impresa ha fondi neri? sarà una voce del bilancio?:mrgreen:
vedi che si aprono nuovi ampli scenari, dalle tangenti, ai fornitori che vendono in nero, alle cordate per fare le gare e venderle, all'evasione fiscale, alle fatture farlocche, ai rimborsi finti, alle società fantasma e chissà che altro


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Li avete scelti voi. Fate in modo che le prossime elezioni (le almeno due a venire entro 2016), siano fatte con cognizione di causa e non la scelta del meno peggio.


No...
Noi abbiamo scelto che so persone come Galan
che ci ha fatto il passante di Mestre.

Non noi abbiamo assunto finanzieri e persone dell'agenzia dell'entrate.

Sono venuti a romperci i coglioni?

Ok...allora denunciamo quanto sono corrotti i funzionari di stato.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco infatti Conte, come mai l'impresa ha fondi neri? sarà una voce del bilancio?:mrgreen:
> vedi che sia aprono nuovi ampli scenari, dalle tangenti, ai fornitori che vendono in nero, alle cordate per fare le gare e venderle, all'evasione fiscale, alle fatture farlocche, ai rimborsi finti, alle società fantasma e chissà che altro


Ha fondi neri...
Perchè la pelle non ha nome...
Ci metto un nanosecondo a farti sparire un bancale di pelle eh?

Non è credibile uno stato che per controllare i contribuenti
si avvale

di funzionari corrotti o mangiapane a tradimento.

Lo Stato italiano ha creato un sistema

che gli si è ritorto contro no?


----------



## free (12 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ha fondi neri...
> Perchè la pelle non ha nome...
> Ci metto un nanosecondo a farti sparire un bancale di pelle eh?
> 
> ...



sì è vero le imprese si arrabattano, altrimenti non starebbero in piedi
oppure sono volte proprio alla frode ed evasione, apposta
comunque sia, vedi che il lavoro nero è solo una piccola parte dell'illegalità diffusa ovunque, anche da voi


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...
> Noi abbiamo scelto che so persone come Galan
> che ci ha fatto il passante di Mestre.
> 
> ...


Non è il modo di fare. Combattere e dare del torto a prescindere perché qualcuno è contrario alla nostra scelta, è il male che affligge Italia.

Se hai scelto una persona che ti ha tradito passando da una parte che non avresti mai immaginato, per mettertela nel culo, quella persona non la rieleggi e gliela fai pesare, se hai questa possibilità, tutti i giorni. Ma non rivalersi sulla gente che è l'esecutivo. Ovviamente, chi non ha scelto, non può che rifarsi sull'esecutivo, ma è un'altra storia.

Che poi vi siano delle persone corrotte, è chiaro, è nella natura umana. Quelle persone decorrompi molto velocemente, se lo vuoi fare. Basta che individui quali siano loro paure e il gioco è fatto ...

Nella fattispecie dell'imprenditore nel video, se paga 5000 euro e consegna 10 icone del valore di 5-6000 ognuna, aveva qualcosa da nascondere. Non ha dato 70.000 euro per nulla. La colpa della corruzione non va cercata in senso unico.


----------



## oscuro (12 Gennaio 2013)

*conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Non è che ti inimichi tutto il forum
> ma dici solo un luogo comune tra i più elementari luoghi comuni...
> 
> Da sempre si è sentita questa litania...
> ...


Conte io con te non so regolarmi,non so se sia il caso di rispondere alle tue stupide provocazioni,o prenderti sul serio..e farti un discorso serio...!Provo ad essere serio,ci provo!Io conosco molto bene la situazione dei miei colleghi degli anni 70,fin troppo,avere una congiunto minacciato da Br e n.a.r non è stato piacevole ti assicuro,ed è l'unica cosa vera che hai scritto,se la passavano veramente male, tutti doveri e nessun diritto,ne son morti a decine,a decine son stati gambizzati ma tu non ne sai un cazzo,io queste cose le ho vissute sulla mia tenera pelle di bambino!Poi con la legge 121 dell'81 la p.s si è smilitarizzata,con tutte le conseguenze del caso,sindacati e politica...quindi la condizione degli operatori è migliorata,ma è stato l'inizio della fine,troppi sindacati,troppi fan cazzisti,dove arriva la politica arriva il marcio,oggi le nuove " forze"son tutti diritti e nessun dovere,son impiegati statali ,in una struttura regolata gerarchicamente,ma che di gerarchico non ha più un cazzo,non essendo più militari...!Quindi ecco il motivo di questo sbrago,nutro ammirazione e considerazione per i C.c,almeno loro riescono a farsi rispettare,benedetta arma!Trovo banali e stucchevoli le tue uscite,tu suoni nelle chiese per lavoro,non condividendo operato e dettami del vaticano,perchè continui a suonarci?


----------



## contepinceton (12 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conte io con te non so regolarmi,non so se sia il caso di rispondere alle tue stupide provocazioni,o prenderti sul serio..e farti un discorso serio...!Provo ad essere serio,ci provo!Io conosco molto bene la situazione dei miei colleghi degli anni 70,fin troppo,avere una congiunto minacciato da Br e n.a.r non è stato piacevole ti assicuro,ed è l'unica cosa vera che hai scritto,se la passavano veramente male, tutti doveri e nessun diritto,ne son morti a decine,a decine son stati gambizzati ma tu non ne sai un cazzo,io queste cose le ho vissute sulla mia tenera pelle di bambino!Poi con la legge 121 dell'81 la p.s si è smilitarizzata,con tutte le conseguenze del caso,sindacati e politica...quindi la condizione degli operatori è migliorata,ma è stato l'inizio della fine,troppi sindacati,troppi fan cazzisti,dove arriva la politica arriva il marcio,oggi le nuove " forze"son tutti diritti e nessun dovere,son impiegati statali ,in una struttura regolata gerarchicamente,ma che di gerarchico non ha più un cazzo,non essendo più militari...!Quindi ecco il motivo di questo sbrago,nutro ammirazione e considerazione per i C.c,almeno loro riescono a farsi rispettare,benedetta arma!Trovo banali e stucchevoli le tue uscite,tu suoni nelle chiese per lavoro,non condividendo operato e dettami del vaticano,perchè continui a suonarci?


Dove leggi che io non condivido l'operato e i dettami del vaticano eh?
Io ci sto da dio in questo paese...
La libertà che c'è in Italia
Uhm...
Uhm...
Molti stati se la sognano...

Io penso solo che sei un gran lamentone...

Tutto lì...

Ci si lamenta, ci si lamenta, ci si lamenta,

Ma...

Non si muove u culo
per niente no?

Tipico...


----------



## oscuro (12 Gennaio 2013)

*ecco*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Dove leggi che io non condivido l'operato e i dettami del vaticano eh?
> Io ci sto da dio in questo paese...
> La libertà che c'è in Italia
> Uhm...
> ...


Infatti,tu stai bene in un paese di merda....io mi lamento di un paese di merda...!Tu saresti un buon cristiano?:rotfl:Tu stai benissimo in italia,è il paese per te!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti,tu stai bene in un paese di merda....io mi lamento di un paese di merda...!Tu saresti un buon cristiano?:rotfl:Tu stai benissimo in italia,è il paese per te!


Io sto benissimo nella mia Italia.
Ci sono a dire il vero moltissime italie

Vorrei farti notare la provenienza e i natali
dell'elenco dei peggiori criminali latitanti di Italia

fonte ministero degli interni...no?

Osserva sono tutti valdaostani, altoatesini, Lombardi e Veneti...

Ricordati allora sempre che tu sei un servitore dello stato di merda
al quale

hai giurato fedeltà alle istituzioni

bruno contrada docet...

salutamelo tanto questo stato

i cui contribuenti

ti fanno saltare fora lo stipendio ogni mese


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2013)

*e questa è la NOSTRA polizia*

POLIZIA
Calendario del Sap per i bimbiI fondi alla Città della Speranza
Madrina Sabrina Salerno, offerta tre euro. Ecco come fare per averlo

TREVISO - Saranno destinati all’istituto di ricerca pediatrica «Città della Speranza» di Padova i fondi raccolti dalla vendita dei calendari 2013 del sindacato di polizia Sap. Venerdì mattina la presentazione ufficiale in questura a Treviso della decima edizione del calendario, alla presenza del questore Tommaso Cacciapaglia e del segretario del Sap Michele Dressadore. Madrina d’eccezione Sabrina Salerno, trevigiana d’adozione, che ha sposato la causa del Sap per contribuire alla raccolta fondi in favore della ricerca oncologica pediatrica. A realizzare il calendario i trevigiani Federico Vanin e il fotografo Carlo Alberto Della Siega. Per averlo (offerta minima 3 euro), basta inviare un’email all’indirizzo del sap o un sms al numero 3346686891.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque caro Oscuro, Italia è tante cose...

Anche andare a cristare in questura per un passaporto no?

E osservare con attenzione i dipendenti eh?

Pensa attaccare na foto su un passaporto dà lavoro a tre agenti...

C'è quello che la taglia, quello che la incolla e quello che chiude il passaporto no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Gennaio 2013)

Caro Oscuro ti scrivo...
Il generale tuona contro di me.
Come mai stamattina non è venuto l'autista a prendermi?

Io...
Siamo senza benzina.

Il maresciallo tal dei tali è in licenza
e tutti noi andavamo a rifornirci da lui per modico prezzo....no?
Sa signor Generale anche la sua famiglia potrebbe usufruire del suo servizio no?

Il generale cade dalle nuvole...

Succede questo nella mia caserma eh?

Dopo mezz'ora arriva da me il maresciallo e mi fa...

Conte tu mi vo rovinà...tu mi vo rovinà...

E io a lui...

Mi spiace ma per te è finita....

E settimana prossima salterà fuori pure il casino di come mai le pulizie del circolo ufficiali sono in appalto a tua moglie...

Piangeva eh?

Ma dio solo sa, quanta roba ha fregato allo stato sto qua...eh?


----------



## Eretteo (14 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non noi abbiamo assunto finanzieri e persone dell'agenzia dell'entrate.
> 
> E tutti gli altri funzionari,dirigenti e dipendenti statali in genere,per la maggior parte immancabilmente meridionali.
> 
> Ok...allora denunciamo quanto sono corrotti i funzionari di stato.


Sarebbe gia' un bell'inizio LICENZIARLI.....ma quell'alba e' cosi' lontana.....


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Sarebbe gia' un bell'inizio LICENZIARLI.....ma quell'alba e' cosi' lontana.....


Ricordi?
Un casino bestiale...
COn le norme di Brunetta...

Ma i dati dicono

che improvvisamente 

na montagna di statali...

non furono più colpiti da nessuna malattia...

Però ad onor del vero, da noi a Vicenza, il colonnello delle finanze Morelli...
ha fatto una mattanza...

Un reset totale...
Ha veramente operato a fondo...

In altri tempi e in altri luoghi...
comunque...

Sarebbe saltato per aria
lui e la sua famiglia...

Invece ha segnato la rivincita di tutti gli imprenditori onesti.

Prima vittima di coloro che facevano i prezzacci...evadendo l'IVA.

[video=youtube;kG9NByI99Yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kG9NByI99Yw[/video]


----------



## Eretteo (14 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ricordi?
> Un casino bestiale...
> COn le norme di Brunetta...
> 
> ...


Come no,tutti i cazzoni di sinistra a far umorismo e risatine sotto i baffi perche' quello voleva cambiare il mondo.....e quando i sindacati hanno spinto finche' i magistrati non hanno riassunto quelli che a Malpensa rubavano dai bagagli,tutti zitti,acqua in bocca,guai a criticare l'indipendenza e l'autonomia,silenzio sempre!!!


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2013)

*Maaa*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sto benissimo nella mia Italia.
> Ci sono a dire il vero moltissime italie
> 
> Vorrei farti notare la provenienza e i natali
> ...


Sai,ho l'impressione che tu hai viaggiato poco,sia in italia che in europa...!La citazione è di benedetto croce:napoli è un paradiso abitato da diavoli....!Ecco l'italia è un paradiso,sono gli italiani che fanno schifo,della serie il presepe è bello sono i pastori che rovinano il tutto!Poi,caro conte a 20 anni hai una percezione delle cose diversa da quella che puoi avere a 40anni ne convieni?Posso aver fatto qualsiasi tipo di giuramento,quindi dovrei annullare il mio spirito critico?Dovrei scrivere che sono orgoglioso di essere italiano?manco per niente!Tu ti sei divertito guardando in tv lo scontro Santoro,Travaglio,Berlusconi,io che PURTROPPO ho dato il mio voto al berlusca diverso tempo fa mi sono vergognato per loro,caro conte dovremmo essere orgogliosi di un uomo che in europa e nel mondo ci rende ridicoli?che ha sul suo libro pago 50 fra olgettine e veline, a 75 anni suonati?che ha frequentazioni con personaggi in odore di mafia da 20 anni a questa parte?A Roma,ultimamente mi imbatto sempre più spesso in persone che in strada cercano di raccattare qualcosa da mangiare nei cassonetti dell'immondizia,e quei tre coglioni in tv,con i miliardi nei conti correnti, si divertono a litigare alle nostre spalle....ma di che cosa dovremmo essere orgogliosi?Di cosa?d'altronde capisco anche quelli come te,infondo a te che cazzo te ne frega delle stragi di stato?di ustica?mica sei un parente di quelle povere persone,ti fai la tua ciulatina e affanculo tutto il resto,stai bene tu,stanno bene tutti!


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai,ho l'impressione che tu hai viaggiato poco,sia in italia che in europa...!La citazione è di benedetto croce:napoli è un paradiso abitato da diavoli....!Ecco l'italia è un paradiso,sono gli italiani che fanno schifo,della serie il presepe è bello sono i pastori che rovinano il tutto!Poi,caro conte a 20 anni hai una percezione delle cose diversa da quella che puoi avere a 40anni ne convieni?Posso aver fatto qualsiasi tipo di giuramento,quindi dovrei annullare il mio spirito critico?Dovrei scrivere che sono orgoglioso di essere italiano?manco per niente!Tu ti sei divertito guardando in tv lo scontro Santoro,Travaglio,Berlusconi,io che PURTROPPO ho dato il mio voto al berlusca diverso tempo fa mi sono vergognato per loro,caro conte dovremmo essere orgogliosi di un uomo che in europa e nel mondo ci rende ridicoli?che ha sul suo libro pago 50 fra olgettine e veline, a 75 anni suonati?che ha frequentazioni con personaggi in odore di mafia da 20 anni a questa parte?A Roma,ultimamente mi imbatto sempre più spesso in persone che in strada cercano di raccattare qualcosa da mangiare nei cassonetti dell'immondizia,e quei tre coglioni in tv,con i miliardi nei conti correnti, si divertono a litigare alle nostre spalle....ma di che cosa dovremmo essere orgogliosi?Di cosa?d'altronde capisco anche quelli come te,infondo a te che cazzo te ne frega delle stragi di stato?di ustica?mica sei un parente di quelle povere persone,ti fai la tua ciulatina e affanculo tutto il resto,stai bene tu,stanno bene tutti!


Ci rende ridicoli?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Proprio perchè ho viaggiato molto per lavoro

So che noi italiani abbiamo una certa fama...

Ben prima di Berlusconi eh?

Una fama che nasce dai tempi di Pulcinella, Arlecchino e Balanzone mio caro....

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...

Piuttosto Berlusca è visto come l'incarnazione totale dell'italiano no?

E come ministro degli esteri è una bomba no?

L'Italia è un paese unico al mondo.
Invece di cianciare tanto...

Parlami delle persone che hanno sistemato dal degrado un posto unico come Ercolano allora...

L'Italia è un paese che vengono da tutto il mondo per vederlo.

Si si ho viaggiato poco...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...

Mi spiace...
Ma noi all'estero abbiamo la fama dei simpaticoni no?
Buffoncelli simpaticoni...

Ma ci invidiano:

Le case
La cucina
I vestiti
Il design
La creatività

Ti ripeto ci sono tante Italie no?
Mica tutta l'Italia è fatta come Scampia no?


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2013)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ci rende ridicoli?
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> Proprio perchè ho viaggiato molto per lavoro
> ...


M
Ma ci fai o ci sei?l'italia è un posto bellissimo,cosa c'entra con l'attegiamento arrogante e idiota di noi italiani?chiediti come mai i peggiori criminali rumeni e dell'est son qui da noi,chiediti come mai non riusciamo ad arginare,mafia,ndrangheta,e sacra corona unita,chiediti come mai in europa non siamo visti così bene come dici tu,quello che accade in italia durante una partita di calcio non accade da nessuna altra parte,fra violenza e razzismo,ma che cazzo scrivi?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> M
> Ma ci fai o ci sei?l'italia è un posto bellissimo,cosa c'entra con l'attegiamento arrogante e idiota di noi italiani?chiediti come mai i peggiori criminali rumeni e dell'est son qui da noi,chiediti come mai non riusciamo ad arginare,mafia,ndrangheta,e sacra corona unita,*chiediti come mai in europa non siamo visti così bene come dici tu*,quello che accade in italia durante una partita di calcio non accade da nessuna altra parte,fra violenza e razzismo,ma che cazzo scrivi?


D'accordo su tutto, ma sul neretto non ci vedo nulla di male. Anzi, mi preoccuperebbe il contrario.


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2013)

*Joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> D'accordo su tutto, ma sul neretto non ci vedo nulla di male. Anzi, mi preoccuperebbe il contrario.


Ascolta son stato in francia,germania,austria,svizzera,belgio,spagna,inghilterra,grecia e turchia,gli albergatori stranieri hanno di noi italiani una considerazione pessima,ma di cosa cazzo parla il conte?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta son stato in francia,germania,austria,svizzera,belgio,spagna,inghilterra,grecia e turchia,gli albergatori stranieri hanno di noi italiani una considerazione pessima,ma di cosa cazzo parla il conte?


Ma hai pisciato da qualche parte dove non dovevi?


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2013)

*Joey*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma hai pisciato da qualche parte dove non dovevi?


No,mai all'estero giuro.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,mai all'estero giuro.


See, ed io ci credo. Chissà, magari il servizio non era quello che t'aspettavi, e bum!, ci piazzi la pisciata in ascensore.


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2013)

*no*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> See, ed io ci credo. Chissà, magari il servizio non era quello che t'aspettavi, e bum!, ci piazzi la pisciata in ascensore.


No,quelle son cose che facevo a 13 anni,e mai all'estero!


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

*Oscuro la mia Italia...*

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claudio_Abbado

Leggi qui...
Leggi la carriera di questo italiano.
Noi italiani siamo I MIGLIORI direttori d'orchestra al mondo.

Bon...
Quando sono andato a fare il mio primo corso di perfezionamento all'Università di Colonia, rimasi stupito, dalla preparazione scolastica dei colleghi tedeschi. 
Poi però visitai i loro istituti musicali e vidi i loro mezzi.
Poi invitai una ragazza di Bonn da me, dato che a lei piaceva il mio modo di italianizzare la musica tedesca.
Lei fu stupefatta quando le mostrai la nostra povertà di mezzi, con che razza di mezzi, noi studiamo musica.

E disse...siete davvero geniali...

Ecco appunto le risposi...
Noi solleviamo il mondo senza quella leva...

Poi un noto istituto tedesco dove si studia musica antica, fece costruire da un loro blasonato costruttore un organo in stile italiano...

Visitai quello strumento e risi loro in faccia...
Certo sto strumento è perfetto...ma è una ciafeca...
Non suona certo come l'organo italiano....mi spiace...voi non riuscirete MAI a far parlare una canna d'organo come ci riescono gli italiani...manca il cuore...cazzo...il calore...cazzo...

Il paradosso è questo...
In Germania conoscono musicisti italiani
che noi non conosciamo...

Oppure è fico vedere professoroni di Budapest stupiti di materiale didattico elaborato da un italiano...

Florestano Rossomandi

http://www.archivio.provincia.foggia.it/provinciafg/rossomandi/storia_rossomandi.htm

Questa è la mia Italia...

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silvio_Ceccato

http://www.loveforitaly.it/technology/federico-faggin-l-inventore-del-microchip

Non è certo Berlusconi, Travaglio e Santoro eh?

In ogni caso...
A me non ha mai importato essere italiano...
A me preme da sempre l'orgoglio veneto e la mia vicentinità.
Casomai solo la nostalgia verso la santa grande madre Austria!!!! 
Che mi ha reso fratello alla mia terra di elezione: l'Ungheria.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> M
> Ma ci fai o ci sei?l'italia è un posto bellissimo,cosa c'entra con l'attegiamento arrogante e idiota di noi italiani?chiediti come mai i peggiori criminali rumeni e dell'est son qui da noi,chiediti come mai non riusciamo ad arginare,mafia,ndrangheta,e sacra corona unita,chiediti come mai in europa non siamo visti così bene come dici tu,quello che accade in italia durante una partita di calcio non accade da nessuna altra parte,fra violenza e razzismo,ma che cazzo scrivi?


DI CERTI ITALIANI.
CHiediti come mai i rumeni fan fortuna
in certi posti d'Italia e non in altri.

Tanti italiani
Se ne fregano degli stadi
non ci vanno mai.

Hanno cose più importanti da fare.

Ci sono italiani
e Itagliani.

E all'estero ho sempre ribadito.
Io sono VENETO.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claudio_Abbado
> 
> Leggi qui...
> Leggi la carriera di questo italiano.
> ...


AHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!! Cazzo.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

Io non me ne intendo...

Ma questo non è un fenomeno italiano...ma anglosassone...

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hooligan

Mi pare che siano loro a detenere il primato di violenza negli stadi...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!! Cazzo.


Io la penso così.
Da sempre.
E sto ben così.

Mai dare troppa confidenza al foresto.

Che lui stia là e io sto ben qua.

Nel mio orticello.


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In ogni caso...
> A me non ha mai importato essere italiano...
> A me preme da sempre l'orgoglio veneto e la mia vicentinità.
> Casomai solo la nostalgia verso la santa grande madre Austria!!!!
> Che mi ha reso fratello alla mia terra di elezione: l'Ungheria.



per fortuna che l'hai scritta qua sta minchiata.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io la penso così.
> Da sempre.
> E sto ben così.
> 
> ...



Si vabbè, ma è bellissimo però.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> per fortuna che l'hai scritta qua sta minchiata.


Altrimenti?
Guarda che c'è tutta una lunga storia sotto
che parte da San Gerardo a Venezia eh?
Partiamo che so dall'architettura.
Andiamo a Trieste
e vediamo quante opere hanno realizzato gli asburgo.
E ricordiamoci che Trieste fa parte delle tre venezie eh?
NOn ha nulla a che vedere con i friulani.

Andiamo poi a Budapest e osserviamo l'architettura.

Troppe armi?
Vero...
Guarda qui che casino quella volta...
E che risate eh?

[video=youtube;m1IxwEaflUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1IxwEaflUU[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

*Vi brucia eh?*

http://statistica.regione.emilia-ro...sere-e-qualita-della-vita/Tassi di criminalit

Più basso tasso di criminalità in Veneto...

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criminalità_in_Italia

Ma vediamo l'Italia...si si...proprio un brutto paese...
Intanto 
47° posto al mondo per omicidi.

Un terzo rispetto agli stati uniti...no?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

http://www.interno.gov.it/minintern...assets/files/14/0900_rapporto_criminalita.pdf

E se leggiamo qui
Vediamo che oggi si sta molto meglio che un tempo.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

*Ci sono molte italie...*

Lazio - Emilia Romagna	
In Emilia Romagna e Lazio la criminalità più diffusa

I topi d'appartamento, ma anche i ladri di auto e motorini agiscono soprattutto nel Lazio, in Liguria e in Emilia Romagna. Sono queste, infatti, le regioni italiane dove la criminalita' diffusa e' piu' radicata. A rivelarlo l'Istat nell'aggiornamento pubblicato lo scorso 20 febbraio sugli 'Indicatori regionali di contesto' nella parte dedicata agli indici di criminalita' diffusa per mille abitanti relativi al 2006 (che fanno riferimento a tutte le denunce pervenute alle forze dell'ordine). Il primato di furti e rapine meno gravi -quali furti in appartamento, di auto e motorini- ma anche, "secondo le nuove definizioni del sistema informativo del ministero dell'Interno -spiega l'Istat- di opere d'arte e materiale archeologico", spetta al Lazio dove l'indice per mille abitanti e' pari a 40,4. Non va meglio in Liguria, dove l'indice e' di 37,6 e in Emilia Romagna (36,1). Rispetto alla media italiana (26,9), la microcriminalita' e' molto diffusa, anche in Piemonte (31,8), Lombardia (33,1) e Toscana (29,3). Guardando invece alle regioni in cui si registrano gli indici piu' bassi, al primo posto si trova la Basilicata (7), seguita da Molise (11,2) e Sardegna (14). Ben al di sotto della media italiana anche la Calabria (15,1) e il Trentino-Alto Adige (16,5). Valori inferiori rispetto al resto del Paese anche in Marche (17,8), Abruzzo (18,2), Valle d'Aosta (18,6), Friuli-Venezia Giulia( 18,9), Puglia (19,4), Sicilia (20,4), Campania (20,9), Umbria (22) e Veneto (25,7). Complessivamente i furti con strappo o con destrezza e le rapine nelle abitazioni rappresentano, nel 2006, il 57,3% dei delitti che si consumano in Italia, percentuale che sale al 68,3% del totale nel Lazio e al 62,3% in Emilia Romagna. E se in Toscana e nella provincia autonoma di Bolzano i furti e le rapine meno gravi hanno un'incidenza percentuale sul totale dei crimini in linea con la media nazionale, questa sale al di sopra della media Italia in Lombardia (59,9%) e in Veneto (59%), per poi attestarsi al di sotto in tutte le altre regioni. Nel dettaglio l'incidenza piu' bassa di furti e rapine gravi sul totale dei crimini si registra in Basilicata (32,8%), Calabria (41,1%), Sardegna (42%), Molise (42,2%), Val d'Aosta (46,4%), Abruzzo (47,1%), nella provincia autonoma di Trento (48,2%), nelle Marche (50,3%), in Campania (52,7%), Friuli-Venezia Giulia ( 53,2%), Puglia (53,9%), Umbria (54,3%), Sicilia (55%), Piemonte (55,2%) e Liguria (55,9%).

Quella violenta è in Campania, l'organizzata in Umbria

La criminalita' violenta, che comprende i delitti per strage, gli omicidi volontari, gli infanticidi, gli omicidi preterintenzionali, i tentati omicidi, le lesioni dolose, le violenze sessuali, i sequestri di persona, gli attentati e le rapine, e' piu' diffusa in Campania, regione in cui l'indice di criminalita' violenta per 10.000 abitanti relativo al 2006 e' pari a 40,1, un valore doppio della media nazionale (20,1). A rivelarlo l'Istat negli aggiornamenti, pubblicati lo scorso 20 febbraio, agli 'Indicatori regionali di contesto'. Omicidi, delitti e violenze sessuali sono assai diffusi, in base alle denunce pervenute alle Forze dell'ordine, anche in Piemonte (22,5), in Emilia Romagna (20,3), Lombardia (20,2), Sicilia (19,8), Liguria (19,3), Lazio (18,1) e Toscana (18), mentre i valori piu' bassi si registrano in Trentino-Alto Adige (11,3) e Basilicata (11,4). Guardando all'indice di criminalita' organizzata, comprendente gli omicidi per mafia, gli attentati, gli incendi dolosi, le rapine gravi, quali quelle in banca, negli uffici postali, a trasportatori di valori postali o bancari o a Tir che trasportano merci denunciati alla Forze dell'ordine, questa risulta piu' diffusa in Umbria In questa regione, infatti, l'indice di criminalita' violenta, indicatore costruito sulla base delle denunce alle Forze dell'ordine e non sul numero dei delitti effettivamente commessi nel territorio, relativo al 2006 e' pari a 304,3, un valore nettamente superiore alla media italiana (111,7). La criminalita' organizzata risulta assai diffusa anche in Molise (250,8), nelle Marche (233,2), in Liguria (231,4), in Abruzzo (193,6), in Piemonte (160), nel Lazio (153,3), in Lombardia (141,9), Emilia Romagna (140,6), in Campania (132,3), in Toscana (126,1), in Veneto (124,1). L'indice di criminalita' organizzata presenta valori vicini alla media nazionale in Calabria (111,2) e in Puglia (119,3), mentre sono nettamente inferiori, rispetto al resto del Paese in Sardegna (42,2), in Sicilia (48,3) e nelle restanti regioni. In questa regione, infatti, l'indice di criminalita' violenta, indicatore costruito sulla base delle denunce alle Forze dell'ordine e non sul numero dei delitti effettivamente commessi nel territorio, relativo al 2006 e' pari a 304,3, un valore nettamente superiore alla media italiana (111,7). La criminalita' organizzata risulta assai diffusa anche in Molise (250,8), nelle Marche (233,2), in Liguria (231,4), in Abruzzo (193,6), in Piemonte (160), nel Lazio (153,3), in Lombardia (141,9), Emilia Romagna (140,6), in Campania (132,3), in Toscana (126,1), in Veneto (124,1). L'indice di criminalita' organizzata presenta valori vicini alla media nazionale in Calabria (111,2) e in Puglia (119,3), mentre sono nettamente inferiori, rispetto al resto del Paese in Sardegna (42,2), in Sicilia (48,3) e nelle restanti regioni. La criminalita' minorile e' diffusa, con valori leggermente inferiori alla media nazionale, in Abruzzo, Toscana, Umbria e Val d'Aosta (tutte con un indice del 2,3%) e in Liguria (2,2%). Classifiche che pero' cambiano guardando all'indice di criminalita' minorile escluso il furto, ossia il valore percentuale dei minori denunciati per ogni tipologia di delitto escluso il furto sul totale dei minori denunciati. Sempre nel 2003 la Basilicata risulta la regione italiana con l'indice piu' alto (79,1%), seguita da Campania e Calabria (entrambe con un indice del 77,7%). Al di sopra della media italiana (59,7%), anche Sardegna (70,7%), Umbria (67,6%), Puglia (67%), Sicilia (66,5%), Friuli Venezia Giulia (62,4%) e Lombardia (61,9%). La criminalita' minorile, esclusi i furti, presenta l'indice piu' basso, rispetto alla media nazionale in Veneto (41,6%), Val d'Aosta (48,6%), Lazio (49,1%), Emilia Romagna (52%), Liguria (52,7%), Trentino-Alto Adige (55,5%), Molise (56,8%), Toscana (58,3%) e Marche (59,3%). L'indice di criminalita' minorile, escluso il furto, e' in linea con la media nazionale in Abruzzo (59,7%) e Piemonte (59,6%).

In Campania le famiglie hanno paura

In Campania piu' della meta' delle famiglie residenti (53,9%) avverte molto o abbastanza disagio rispetto al rischio di criminalita' nelle zone in cui vive. A rivelarlo, negli aggiornamenti di febbraio agli 'Indicatori regionali di contesto' pubblicati il 20 del mese in corso, l'Istat aggiungendo che dopo quelle campane sono le famiglie laziali (46,3%) e lombarde (41,4%) quelle ad avvertire maggiormente il rischio criminalita'. Se complessivamente nel Paese circa 35 famiglie su 100 (34,6%) percepiscono la presenza di fenomeni criminali nelle zone di residenza, tale sentimento appartiene pochissimo ai nuclei familiari della Basilicata (9,7%), del Trentino Alto Adige (10,9%) o del Molise (12%), mentre appare diffuso tra le famiglie piemontesi (37,7%), pugliesi (35,5%), toscane (33,8%) ed emiliano romagnole (31%). Inoltre, mentre in Veneto circa tre famiglie su dieci (29,2%) avvertono disagio per il rischio di criminalita' nella zona in cui vivono, in linea con quanto avvertono le famiglie umbre (27,8%) e siciliane (27,7%), in Calabria (22,6%) sono poco piu' di due famiglie su dieci a percepire la criminalita' come un rischio presente nella zona di residenza.

In Veneto più denunce a stranieri

A fronte di 531.701 persone adulte denunciate in Italia nel 2005 e per le quali l'Amministrazione giudiziaria ha iniziato l'azione penale, e' la Campania a detenere il maggior numero di denunce (65.359) a fronte di 206.221 delitti, seguita da Lombardia (con 61.020 per 439.706 delitti) e Lazio (60.245 denunce per 429.083 delitti). A rivelarlo l'Istat nell'aggiornamento del sistema informativo giustizia diffuso lo scorso 17 dicembre aggiungendo che in Veneto si registra la percentuale piu' alta, rispetto al totale, di stranieri denunciati (38,5%). Nel dettaglio dopo il Veneto, il numero di stranieri denunciati ha un'incidenza maggiore in Emilia Romagna, dove il 36,9% dei denunciati sono cittadini non italiani, in Liguria (35,3%), in Lombardia (33,6%), in Friuli Venezia Giulia (34,4%), in Trentino-Alto Adige (33,5%), in Toscana (32,2%), nel Lazio (30,2%), in Umbria (29,1%), nelle Marche (27,7%9 e in Piemonte (25,6%). Tutte regioni che presentano una media percentuale superiore a quella italiana pari al 23,3%. Al contrario, l'incidenza percentuale dei cittadini stranieri sul totale degli adulti denunciati e per i quali sono iniziate azioni penali e' inferiore alla media del resto del Paese in tutte le restanti regioni del Centro-Sud e in Val d'Aosta, dove la percentuale e' del 15,6%. Guardando, invece, all'incidenza percentuale delle donne denunciate sul totale degli adulti, si scopre che la regione a vantare l'incidenza maggiore e' la Val d'Aosta (17,7%), seguita da Piemonte (17,3%), Liguria ((16,9%), Friuli Venezia Giulia (16,8%) e Sicilia (16,5%). Al di sopra della media nazionale, pari al 15,2%, anche Campania e Abruzzo (entrambe con il 16% di incidenza), Calabria (15,9%) e Toscana (15,8%). Piu' bassa la percentuale di donne denunciate sul totale degli adulti per i quali l'amministrazione giudiziaria ha iniziato l'azione penale in Umbria (12,1%), Basilicata (12,9%), Puglia (13%), Sardegna (13,7%), Marche (14,1%), Emilia Romagna e Molise (entrambe al 14,2%), Lazio (14,3%). Lombardia e Veneto (14,4%) e Trentino-Alto Adige (15,1%).


----------



## oscuro (14 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> http://statistica.regione.emilia-ro...sere-e-qualita-della-vita/Tassi di criminalit
> 
> Più basso tasso di criminalità in Veneto...
> 
> ...


Un terzo rispetto agli stati uniti....,peccato che dovresti fare la proporzione fra il numero di persone e gli omicidi...ma a te che cazzo ti frega,l'orticello tuo è prioritario!:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un terzo rispetto agli stati uniti....,peccato che dovresti fare la proporzione fra il numero di persone e gli omicidi...ma a te che cazzo ti frega,l'orticello tuo è prioritario!:carneval:


Se fossi andato a leggere
o per lo meno ti intendessi di statistica
vedresti che il rapporto è tra numero di delitti e 1000 persone no?

SI hai ragione...
Il mio orticello è prioritario...

Vedi che casso di discorsi fai?

on un tasso di 0,013 per 1.000 persone, l'Italia è al 47º posto nel mondo per omicidi. Questo rende il tasso di omicidi in Italia meno di 1/3 di quello degli Stati Uniti, per fare una comparazione. L'Italia è anche più sicura di Finlandia, Francia, Islanda, Australia, Canada e Regno Unito e solo marginalmente meno sicura di Spagna, Germania e Olanda[1].

Il tasso è 0,013 per 1000 persone.

Ecco come sei...
Ecco in che mani è la sicurezza degli italiani:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Se fossi andato a leggere
> o per lo meno ti intendessi di statistica
> vedresti che il rapporto è tra numero di delitti e 1000 persone no?
> 
> ...


Se tu capissi qualcosa di sicurezza,se capissi la differenza fra sicurezza reale e sicurezza percepita,se capissi che la sicurezza di una nazione non si basa solo sulla statistica degli omicidi,potremmo intavolare una discussione di un certo spessore...!Ma come al solito tu non capisci un cazzo,senza offesa,e non potrebbe essere diversamente,credi che l'italia si sia fermata a vicenza e al veneto,dimmi tu se uno che suona l'organo in chiesa adesso ci viene a fare pure la lezioncina sulla sicurezza di questo paese...:rotfl:!Dici che l'italia è un paese sicuro?Allora vallo a spiegare tu ai poveri parenti di quelle 81 vittime del itavia no?Spiegalo tu alle famiglie che non vanno più allo stadio,che sbagliano,alle povere donne stuprate in strada mentre i tipi come te si girano dall'altra parte,poi fatti una gita in germania,e osserva il loro ordine e le modalità di intervento delle loro forze dell'ordine...!Sono stupido anche io che continuo a perdere tempo con te...adesso capisco il motivo di tutti gli insulti che ti son piovuti addosso qui dentro....!


----------



## Simy (15 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se tu capissi qualcosa di sicurezza,se capissi la differenza fra sicurezza reale e sicurezza percepita,se capissi che la sicurezza di una nazione non si basa solo sulla statistica degli omicidi,potremmo intavolare una discussione di un certo spessore...!Ma come al solito tu non capisci un cazzo,senza offesa,e non potrebbe essere diversamente,credi che l'italia si sia fermata a vicenza e al veneto,dimmi tu se uno che suona l'organo in chiesa adesso ci viene a fare pure la lezioncina sulla sicurezza di questo paese...:rotfl:!Dici che l'italia è un paese sicuro?Allora vallo a spiegare tu ai poveri parenti di quelle 81 vittime del itavia no?Spiegalo tu alle famiglie che non vanno più allo stadio,che sbagliano,alle povere donne stuprate in strada mentre i tipi come te si girano dall'altra parte,poi fatti una gita in germania,e osserva il loro ordine e le modalità di intervento delle loro forze dell'ordine...!Sono stupido anche io che continuo a perdere tempo con te...adesso capisco il motivo di tutti gli insulti che ti son piovuti addosso qui dentro....!


Non posso ancora approvarti!
Ma quoto...


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se tu capissi qualcosa di sicurezza,se capissi la differenza fra sicurezza reale e sicurezza percepita,se capissi che la sicurezza di una nazione non si basa solo sulla statistica degli omicidi,potremmo intavolare una discussione di un certo spessore...!Ma come al solito tu non capisci un cazzo,senza offesa,e non potrebbe essere diversamente,credi che l'italia si sia fermata a vicenza e al veneto,dimmi tu se uno che suona l'organo in chiesa adesso ci viene a fare pure la lezioncina sulla sicurezza di questo paese...:rotfl:!Dici che l'italia è un paese sicuro?Allora vallo a spiegare tu ai poveri parenti di quelle 81 vittime del itavia no?Spiegalo tu alle famiglie che non vanno più allo stadio,che sbagliano,alle povere donne stuprate in strada mentre i tipi come te si girano dall'altra parte,poi fatti una gita in germania,e osserva il loro ordine e le modalità di intervento delle loro forze dell'ordine...!Sono stupido anche io che continuo a perdere tempo con te...adesso capisco il motivo di tutti gli insulti che ti son piovuti addosso qui dentro....!


quello che però non piace nemmeno a me è il disprezzo per un paese del quale fai certamente parte e che puoi contribuire a cambiare per quanto ti è possibile.
intanto non so tu ma io non mi giro mai dall'altra parte e se so che in germania molte cose siano gestite meglio mi risulta anche che ci siano zone di degrado, giovani annientati dalla droga , xenofobia ed estremismo di destra .
ci sarà senz'altro qualcuno che maledirà  quel paese a sua volta .
sarà che mi ha fatto molto male il libro cuore ma a me da fastidio leggere paese di merda del postoin cui vivo


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> quello che però non piace nemmeno a me è il disprezzo per un paese del quale fai certamente parte e che puoi contribuire a cambiare per quanto ti è possibile.
> intanto non so tu ma io non mi giro mai dall'altra parte e se so che in germania molte cose siano gestite meglio mi risulta anche che ci siano zone di degrado, giovani annientati dalla droga , xenofobia ed estremismo di destra .
> ci sarà senz'altro qualcuno che maledirà quel paese a sua volta .
> sarà che mi ha fatto molto male il libro cuore ma a me da fastidio leggere paese di merda del postoin cui vivo


Ok,posso capire,e tu potresti anche capire il mio esser poco orgoglioso di questo paese,sono solo deluso e amareggiato,e le cose stanno parecchio peggiorando.Minerva la verità è che oggettivamente noi italiani abbiamo poco da essere orgogliosi,viviamo in un posto bellissimo,che stiamo rovinando ogni giorno di più....!


----------



## lothar57 (15 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,posso capire,e tu potresti anche capire il mio esser poco orgoglioso di questo paese,sono solo deluso e amareggiato,e le cose stanno parecchio peggiorando.Minerva la verità è che oggettivamente noi italiani abbiamo poco da essere orgogliosi,viviamo in un posto bellissimo,che stiamo rovinando ogni giorno di più....!


Be'ci sono troppi emigrati amico mio...ricordo 15anni fa'rimasi colpito da Avignone...solo arabi..pensai da noi non sara'mai cosi'.Sono rimasto male a vedere poco tempo fa',Genova,zona porto..mamma mia che brutte facce..solo maghrebini..che se un blindato della celere li carica e li porta a Marassi,non si sbaglia..peccato una bella citta'..rovinata


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Be'ci sono troppi emigrati amico mio...ricordo 15anni fa'rimasi colpito da Avignone...solo arabi..pensai da noi non sara'mai cosi'.Sono rimasto male a vedere poco tempo fa',Genova,zona porto..mamma mia che brutte facce..solo maghrebini..che se un blindato della celere li carica e li porta a Marassi,non si sbaglia..peccato una bella citta'..rovinata


Lothar cosa devo dirti?Hai ragione,a roma non ti dico a cosa ci tocca assistere....!La zona "termini" è PERICOLOSA ,pericolosa per davvero,vicino la stazione abbiamo l'esquilino,ormai non ci son più negozi italiani,tutto in mano ai cinesi,che ogni tanto si affrontano coltelli alla mano....!La criminalità rumena e albanese è forte sulla prostituzione e sullo spaccio,ed è una criminalità feroce e senza scrupoli,ti sparano per 50 euri,nessun codice d'onore,vecchi, bambini ,donne, colpiscono tutti,chiaramente anche infiltrazioni camorriste e di ndrangheta,non ci facciamo mancare nulla.Adesso girano pure voci strane sul calcio....e non potrei permettermi di scrivere che questo paese è una chiavica....!


----------



## Simy (15 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar cosa devo dirti?Hai ragione,a roma non ti dico a cosa ci tocca assistere....!*La zona "termini" è PERICOLOSA ,pericolosa per davvero,vicino la stazione abbiamo l'esquilino,ormai non ci son più negozi italiani,tutto in mano ai cinesi,che ogni tanto si affrontano coltelli alla mano....*!La criminalità rumena e albanese è forte sulla prostituzione e sullo spaccio,ed è una criminalità feroce e senza scrupoli,ti sparano per 50 euri,nessun codice d'onore,vecchi, bambini ,donne, colpiscono tutti,chiaramente anche infiltrazioni camorriste e di ndrangheta,non ci facciamo mancare nulla.Adesso girano pure voci strane sul calcio....e non potrei permettermi di scrivere che questo paese è una chiavica....!


Quoto!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se tu capissi qualcosa di sicurezza,se capissi la differenza fra sicurezza reale e sicurezza percepita,se capissi che la sicurezza di una nazione non si basa solo sulla statistica degli omicidi,potremmo intavolare una discussione di un certo spessore...!Ma come al solito tu non capisci un cazzo,senza offesa,e non potrebbe essere diversamente,credi che l'italia si sia fermata a vicenza e al veneto,dimmi tu se uno che suona l'organo in chiesa adesso ci viene a fare pure la lezioncina sulla sicurezza di questo paese...:rotfl:!Dici che l'italia è un paese sicuro?Allora vallo a spiegare tu ai poveri parenti di quelle 81 vittime del itavia no?Spiegalo tu alle famiglie che non vanno più allo stadio,che sbagliano,alle povere donne stuprate in strada mentre i tipi come te si girano dall'altra parte,poi fatti una gita in germania,e osserva il loro ordine e le modalità di intervento delle loro forze dell'ordine...!Sono stupido anche io che continuo a perdere tempo con te...adesso capisco il motivo di tutti gli insulti che ti son piovuti addosso qui dentro....!


Tu parli di sicurezza
Io parlo di tasso di criminalità
So che se uno ti dice polenta
tu rispondi patate no?

Tipico tuo...

Per la serie non mi cucchi...

I tedeschi
hanno una testa
una storia
una mentalità
diversa da quella italiana

e hanno altri tipi di problema.

Ma ripeto

Ho parlato di tasso di criminalità
non di sicurezza del cittadino.

Ma so che quando sei nei guai
cambi sempre discorso...

Ma non mi cucchi...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che però non piace nemmeno a me è il disprezzo per un paese del quale fai certamente parte e che puoi contribuire a cambiare per quanto ti è possibile.
> intanto non so tu ma io non mi giro mai dall'altra parte e se so che in germania molte cose siano gestite meglio mi risulta anche che ci siano zone di degrado, giovani annientati dalla droga , xenofobia ed estremismo di destra .
> ci sarà senz'altro qualcuno che maledirà  quel paese a sua volta .
> sarà che mi ha fatto molto male il libro cuore ma a me da fastidio leggere paese di merda del postoin cui vivo


Ti approvo
E aggiungo

Che chi è mantenuto dallo stato
non deve disprezzare il piatto dove mangia

perchè ha giurato fedeltà alle istituzioni.


----------



## lunaiena (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che però non piace nemmeno a me è il disprezzo per un paese del quale fai certamente parte e che puoi contribuire a cambiare per quanto ti è possibile.
> intanto non so tu ma io non mi giro mai dall'altra parte e se so che in germania molte cose siano gestite meglio mi risulta anche che ci siano zone di degrado, giovani annientati dalla droga , xenofobia ed estremismo di destra .
> ci sarà senz'altro qualcuno che maledirà  quel paese a sua volta .
> sarà che mi ha fatto molto male il libro cuore ma a me da fastidio leggere paese di merda del postoin cui vivo



:singleeye:concordo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se tu capissi qualcosa di sicurezza,se capissi la differenza fra sicurezza reale e sicurezza percepita,se capissi che la sicurezza di una nazione non si basa solo sulla statistica degli omicidi,potremmo intavolare una discussione di un certo spessore...!Ma come al solito tu non capisci un cazzo,senza offesa,e non potrebbe essere diversamente,credi che l'italia si sia fermata a vicenza e al veneto,dimmi tu se uno che suona l'organo in chiesa adesso ci viene a fare pure la lezioncina sulla sicurezza di questo paese...:rotfl:!Dici che l'italia è un paese sicuro?Allora vallo a spiegare tu ai poveri parenti di quelle 81 vittime del itavia no?Spiegalo tu alle famiglie che non vanno più allo stadio,che sbagliano,alle povere donne stuprate in strada mentre i tipi come te si girano dall'altra parte,poi fatti una gita in germania,e osserva il loro ordine e le modalità di intervento delle loro forze dell'ordine...!Sono stupido anche io che continuo a perdere tempo con te...adesso capisco il motivo di tutti gli insulti che ti son piovuti addosso qui dentro....!


Il tasso percepito è quello che viene gonfiato in oltranza dalle mass media, perché aumenta il numero di ascolto. E poi che "percentuale" incomprensibile. Cerchiamo di tradurre un po': 0,013 x 1000 = 1000 / 0,013 = 1 su 76923. Una persona su 75.000. Suona un po' diverso, no? Negli USA il rapporto è 1 a 25.000. Persone uccise all'anno. Io trovo questo tasso comunque abbastanza alto. 0,013 su 1000 è questo cazzo di percentuale per abbellire un fatto brutto.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar cosa devo dirti?Hai ragione,a roma non ti dico a cosa ci tocca assistere....!La zona "termini" è PERICOLOSA ,pericolosa per davvero,vicino la stazione abbiamo l'esquilino,ormai non ci son più negozi italiani,tutto in mano ai cinesi,che ogni tanto si affrontano coltelli alla mano....!La criminalità rumena e albanese è forte sulla prostituzione e sullo spaccio,ed è una criminalità feroce e senza scrupoli,ti sparano per 50 euri,nessun codice d'onore,vecchi, bambini ,donne, colpiscono tutti,chiaramente anche infiltrazioni camorriste e di ndrangheta,non ci facciamo mancare nulla.Adesso girano pure voci strane sul calcio....e non potrei permettermi di scrivere che questo paese è una chiavica....!


Allora invece di lamentarti e basta
Datti da fare.

Con ciò che scrivi, ancora ragioni più profonde per me, per stare lontano da Roma e possibilmente staccarsi da essa.

Da noi non ci sono questi problemi perchè agiscono concretamente e senza tanti discorsi le forze preposte.

Gli immigrati da noi sono moltissimi, 
In certi paesini sono il 66% della popolazione

In classe di mia figlia, gli extracomunitari sono la maggioranza.

Ma da noi, caro Oscuro, rigano molto diritto e negli anni hanno assorbito la mentalità che essere onesti cittadini: paga.

E ti racconto un caso.
Vicino all'azienda di mio padre, una signora aveva dismesso una conceria e fatto di essa un dormitorio.
Ci furono i primi casini.

Bon bastò una telefonata in questura a Vicenza.

Il giorno dopo venne la polizia.
48 ore dopo, arrivaro due pullmans da 70 posti dei carabinieri, e due della polizia.

Tutte quelle persone furono caricate e portate via.

E non ci fuorno più casini.

Fu spiegato loro, a chiare lettere, che o si mettevano in regola, o via...

Da noi esistono moltissimi extracomunitari, ma nessuno è non in regola con i permessi di soggiorno, perchè da noi si stanga e di brutto.

At capì?


----------



## free (15 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora invece di lamentarti e basta
> Datti da fare.
> 
> Con ciò che scrivi, ancora ragioni più profonde per me, per stare lontano da Roma e possibilmente staccarsi da essa.
> ...



scusa Conte e dove li hanno portati? li hanno scaricati in un'altra regione?
trovo piuttosto irrealistico il tuo modo di descrivere il veneto come una sorta di isola felice, che potrebbe addirittura chiedere la separazione dal resto dell'Italia senza assegno di mantenimento
anche io sono affezionata alla mia terra e alla mia razza, la bruna alpina:mrgreen:, ed anche al fatto di essere una provincialotta, cosa che ritengo abbia dei pregi, ma ciò non mi impedisce di vedere per quanto mi è possibile quello che non va, anche qui, nel profondo nord ovest industrilizzato


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2013)

*La mia Italia.*

In gennaio sono andato alla stazione dei treni di Vicenza.
Sono stato al bar ad attendere una persona.
Mi sono dimenticato su una sedia il mio borsello.

Incontro questa persona
andiamo a pranzo fuori.

Dopo pranzo mi accorgo di non avere il borsello.

Torno in Stazione al bar.
CHiedo alle signore
Mi dicono si, abbiamo trovato questo oggetto e lo abbiamo consegnato alla polizia ferroviaria.

Vado dalla polizia ferroviaria e mi restituiscono tutto.

Non che dentro avessi denaro, c'erano delle cuffiette, delle chiavette con il lavoro ecc...ecc...

VOrrei vedere io...
In altri posti se gira così...


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2013)

*Quindi*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti approvo
> E aggiungo
> 
> Che chi è mantenuto dallo stato
> ...


Quindi secondo te uno che ha fatto un giuramento dovrebbe avallare scelte scellerate e opinabili di uno stato allo sbando?secondo te il tuo è un discorso sensato?e sarei io quello in difficoltà?In parole povere dovrei riconoscermi in qualcosa in cui ATTUALMENTE non mi riconosco?Siciro che non sei tu ad essere in palese difficoltà?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Be'ci sono troppi emigrati amico mio...ricordo 15anni fa'rimasi colpito da Avignone...solo arabi..pensai da noi non sara'mai cosi'.Sono rimasto male a vedere poco tempo fa',Genova,zona porto..mamma mia che brutte facce..solo maghrebini..che se un blindato della celere li carica e li porta a Marassi,non si sbaglia..peccato una bella citta'..rovinata


ANche da noi moltissimi emigrati
Spece perchè gli extracomunitari fanno i lavori che i bianchi non vogliono più fare.
Conceria e Marmo.

Ma da noi

Non esistono clandestini.

Stroncati sul nascere.

Da noi polizia ti ferma, non sei in regola, ti fanno un culo grande come una casa.

E nel 2006, ho aiutato un vicino del Bangladesh con il Kit afflussi, e ho seguito tutto l'iter burocratico per fare venire da noi suo fratello, e ho ben visto con i miei occhi, cosa capita in questura, da noi, con chi non ha le carte in regola...

Piaccia o non piaccia
Da noi la Bossi Fini ci ha tolto dai casini.

Perfino i nomadi da noi sono schedati.
E non esiste un cazzo come ho visto ad Aprilia che usi la strada come discarica personale.
Dando fuoco ai rifiuti e causando incidenti stradali....

At capì?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi secondo te uno che ha fatto un giuramento dovrebbe avallare scelte scellerate e opinabili di uno stato allo sbando?secondo te il tuo è un discorso sensato?e sarei io quello in difficoltà?In parole povere dovrei riconoscermi in qualcosa in cui ATTUALMENTE non mi riconosco?Siciro che non sei tu ad essere in palese difficoltà?


Secondo me, dovrebbe dimettersi e tornare a privato cittadino.

No io non sono in palese difficoltà.

Lo sarei che so...alla stazione dei treni a Napoli no?

Sono sicuro che se ho 50 euro in tasca...ora che sono fuori dalla stazione...me li hanno fregati...
Perchè appunto io sono un polenton...ingenuo e non abituato a certi ambienti...

E quindi ci sto lontano...

Se non mi riconosco in qualcosa, 
Io me ne vado.

Infatti quando ero dentro all'assessorato alla cultura del mio paese, e non mi riconobbi, invece di lamentarmi, diedi le dimissioni.

Perchè star lì a fare il lamenton non porta mai a niente.


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> In gennaio sono andato alla stazione dei treni di Vicenza.
> Sono stato al bar ad attendere una persona.
> Mi sono dimenticato su una sedia il mio borsello.
> 
> ...


Ma sei di coccio?Io adoro il veneto,son anni che vado in cadore a fare le vacanze,ma parliamo del veneto o dell'italia?Ma ci sei stato mai in aspromonte?nella locride?sei mai stato a trapani?mazzara del vallo?gela?Conte a differenza tua io ho girato parecchio , l'italia  NON è IL VENETO!Due giorni fa qui a roma si son fermate le ambulanze perchè non c'erano posti letto negli ospedali,son intervenuti i Nas dei C.C. ma di cosa parliamo?e non dovrei scrivere che è una situazione assurda?Qui c'è gente che muore nelle barelle delle ambulanza ,e non dovrei scriverlo perchè ho fatto un giuramento?perchè sarebbe lamentarsi?ma sei stupido o cosa?


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2013)

*Anzi*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo me, dovrebbe dimettersi e tornare a privato cittadino.
> 
> No io non sono in palese difficoltà.
> 
> ...


E non mi conosci proprio,io sono uno abituato ad agire altro che lamentarsi...!Tu conosci solo il Veneto bello mio,e contento per voi che le cose vanno tutte così bene,nel resto d'italia non vedo benessere,ma forse sbaglio io,amo lamentarmi....!


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

è un momento in cui abbiamo davvero tutti da lamentarci, figurati.
soltanto, per il mio modo di vedere , preferisco la critica mirata e non generalizzata ad un intero paese .poi forse sono anche un po' scioccamente nazionalista .
ammetto.


oscuro ha detto:


> E non mi conosci proprio,io sono uno abituato ad agire altro che lamentarsi...!Tu conosci solo il Veneto bello mio,e contento per voi che le cose vanno tutte così bene,nel resto d'italia non vedo benessere,ma forse sbaglio io,amo lamentarmi....!


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> è un momento in cui abbiamo davvero tutti da lamentarci, figurati.
> soltanto, per il mio modo di vedere , preferisco la critica mirata e non generalizzata ad un intero paese .poi forse sono anche un po' scioccamente nazionalista .
> ammetto.


Io vorrei essere nazionalista sempre ,non una volta ogni 4 anni ai mondiali di calcio,tante critiche mirate diventano generalizzate,e attualmente non ho motivo per esser orgoglioso di essere italiano,a quanto pare scriverlo reca nocumento al conte,che vede dall'ALTO della sua conoscenza un italia sicura,florida,forte,quindi basta lamentarsi,pensiamo a ciulare e tutto si risolve....!


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sei di coccio?Io adoro il veneto,son anni che vado in cadore a fare le vacanze,ma parliamo del veneto o dell'italia?Ma ci sei stato mai in aspromonte?nella locride?sei mai stato a trapani?mazzara del vallo?gela?Conte a differenza tua io ho girato parecchio , l'italia  NON è IL VENETO!Due giorni fa qui a roma si son fermate le ambulanze perchè non c'erano posti letto negli ospedali,son intervenuti i Nas dei C.C. ma di cosa parliamo?e non dovrei scrivere che è una situazione assurda?Qui c'è gente che muore nelle barelle delle ambulanza ,e non dovrei scriverlo perchè ho fatto un giuramento?perchè sarebbe lamentarsi?ma sei stupido o cosa?


E lo so...
L'Italia senza il Veneto
sarebbe il nulla eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Poi cosa vuoi
Tutti quelli che le nostre questure cacciano via
vengono nella tua Italia e là trovano terreno fertile no?

Si sono stato a Trapani e mi chiedo che cosa faccia là la nettezza urbana...che ci sarebbe molto lavoro per tanti disoccupati...
Si sono stato sia a Gela e sia a Mazzara del Vallo, perchè in caserma eravamo due squadre nella ccs, e il mio collega era proprio di Mazzara del Vallo...un bravissimo ragazzo...

Vedi da me esiste un ospedale, creato dai signori del posto, fiore all'occhiello della valle, quando poi è passato sotto l'ulss sono cominciati i disservizi...

Quello che tu non capisci c
è che in Veneto non si aspetta certo che le situazioni arrivino al collasso come le vedi tu...

I cittadini intervengono prima

RANGIANDOSE...

ok?

Invece voi...fate sempre tanto clamore...ma non concludete mai un cazzo...

Forse che i Nas hanno portato dei letti all'Ospedale?

O hanno solo compilato na montagna di carte?

Noi veneti, abbiamo una testa, una cultura e una mentalità tutta per i cassi nostri...

Vieni da noi...
O inizi a pensare e agire e a comportarti in un certo modo...

O vai via...

Capisci?

No chiamo i Nas...

Altri vicini extracomunitari non tenevano pulito l'appartamento...
Si è fatto intervenire chi di dovere...

E con le buone e con le meno buone...hanno imparato a tenere pulito...

Capisci?


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E lo so...
> L'Italia senza il Veneto
> sarebbe il nulla eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


però sarei curiosa di andare a vedere certe case italiane se sono pulite o no.


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> E lo so...
> L'Italia senza il Veneto
> sarebbe il nulla eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Caro conte,non devono intervenire i cittadini,dovrebbero intervenire le istituzioni!Sei stato a trapani?dimmi che effetto ti ha fatto?cosa pensi di un cimitero al centro della città?delle abitazioni fatiscenti?eppure hanno posti belli come Erice.... purtroppo per te anche questa è l'italia o no?


----------



## free (15 Gennaio 2013)

per gli appartamenti sporchi intervengono i servizi sociali, ma il problema non è mica solo quello


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

città assassinate, stuprate e gente costretta a vivere nell'inciviltà.hai visto il servizio di ieri a striscia la notizia? effettivamente insostenibile


oscuro ha detto:


> Caro conte,non devono intervenire i cittadini,dovrebbero intervenire le istituzioni!*Sei stato a trapani?dimmi che effetto ti ha fatto?cosa pensi di un cimitero al centro della città?delle abitazioni fatiscenti?eppure hanno posti belli come Erice.... purtroppo per te anche questa è l'italia o no*?


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2013)

*SI*



Minerva ha detto:


> città assassinate, stuprate e gente costretta a vivere nell'inciviltà.hai visto il servizio di ieri a striscia la notizia? effettivamente insostenibile


Minerva  ho visto,era messina giusto?ti pare accettabile?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però sarei curiosa di andare a vedere certe case italiane se sono pulite o no.


Posso dirti una cosa...
Dato che ho girato poco il mondo?
Bon le case e gli alberghi italiani sono i più puliti al mondo.

E ovvio le signore delle pulizie le più carine.

Ma sappiamo che per me Italia è Veneto...no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva  ho visto,era messina giusto?ti pare accettabile?


assolutamente no


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro conte,non devono intervenire i cittadini,dovrebbero intervenire le istituzioni!Sei stato a trapani?dimmi che effetto ti ha fatto?cosa pensi di un cimitero al centro della città?delle abitazioni fatiscenti?eppure hanno posti belli come Erice.... purtroppo per te anche questa è l'italia o no?


Se mi leggi ho detto che a Trapani c'è molto lavoro da fare...

Invece tu ti ostini a non capire che noi veneti, siamo abituati da sempre, ad intervenire DA SOLI, nonostante i danni e gli intralci che ci fanno le istituzioni.

Noi non facciamo alcun conto sulle istituzioni.

Capisci?

Che se aspettiamo loro....hai voglia eh?

E non riesci a sentire come noi veneti da sempre chiediamo...

Lasciateci andare
Lasciateci stare per i cassi nostri...

Ma niente eh?

Vogliamo arrangiarci da soli.


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2013)

*Guarda*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Se mi leggi ho detto che a Trapani c'è molto lavoro da fare...
> 
> Invece tu ti ostini a non capire che noi veneti, siamo abituati da sempre, ad intervenire DA SOLI, nonostante i danni e gli intralci che ci fanno le istituzioni.
> 
> ...


Guarda, dopo che quello che hai scritto di là....mi viene da pensare che voi veneti non avete rispetto neanche per i morti,conoscendo i veneti so che non sono come te,tu sei solo un imbecille,e gli imbecilli non hanno nazionalità!


----------



## Simy (15 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda, dopo che quello che hai scritto di là....mi viene da pensare che voi veneti non avete rispetto neanche per i morti,conoscendo i veneti so che non sono come te,tu sei solo un imbecille,e gli imbecilli non hanno nazionalità!



Ma non vale nemmeno la pena continuare a parlare con uno cosi!
evita proprio di leggerlo. prima o poi rimarrà a parlare da solo qui dentro


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2013)

*Simò*



Simy ha detto:


> Ma non vale nemmeno la pena continuare a parlare con uno cosi!
> evita proprio di leggerlo. prima o poi rimarrà a parlare da solo qui dentro


Simò,mi chiedo se a questo stronzetto si debba consentire di nominare a vanvera i morti senza che nessuno intervenga....!


----------



## Simy (15 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simò,mi chiedo se a questo stronzetto si debba consentire di nominare a vanvera i morti senza che nessuno intervenga....!


senza parole


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2013)

*Già*



Simy ha detto:


> senza parole


Vabbè siamo esagerati noi....!Ci lamentiamo sempre!


----------



## Simy (15 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè siamo esagerati noi....!Ci lamentiamo sempre!



intanto è sparito però


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Noto che anche qua c'è aria calda. :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2013)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Noto che anche qua c'è aria calda. :mrgreen:[/QUOTE
> Ma no il solito zozzone...!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Noto che anche qua c'è aria calda. :mrgreen:[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda, dopo che quello che hai scritto di là....mi viene da pensare che voi veneti non avete rispetto neanche per i morti,conoscendo i veneti so che non sono come te,tu sei solo un imbecille,e gli imbecilli non hanno nazionalità!


Vedo che come al solito, da perfetto uomo dello stato, rispondi in una certa maniera a chi la pensa diversamente da te...
Ma ritornando a bomba.

Sono dell'opinione che non sono le istituzioni a contare qualcosa.

Ma le persone che ne fanno parte.

Non sono state le istituzioni a compiere certe svolte, ma le persone.
Il dopo Falcone in Sicilia è sotto gli occhi di tutti.
E ivi si è istaurata, a detta degli imprenditori siciiliani, una nuova cultura.

Venendo al Veneto.
Tu ami il Cadore, ma non è detto che esso ama te.

Conosco bene la loro mentalità in quanto ho parenti a Danta.
Ora loro sono là orgogliosissimi di due cose: le loro montagne e la regola.

La regola, un'istituzione che solo Benito Mussolini riuscì a fare tacere, ma che riprese dopo la caduta del fascismo.

Osserva bene quei posti e quella gente, che mi dicono, per via di campanilismo, ah tu sei vicentino hai il Pasubio sai come sono le montagne non come sti trevisani e venziani che vengono da noi dalle pianure e non rispettano la montagna. 

Prova tu a fare picnic e lasciare sporco, vedrai che in un nano secondo, la forestale è lì da te.

Poi parliamo dell'Italia
E chiediamoci come mai Cortina d'Ampezzo ha fatto le malore, senza riuscirci, per passare sotto il trentino, e chiediamoci come mai tutti gli operatori turistici dell'Agordino farebbero carte false per essere annessi a Canazei e godere degli stessi benefici.

Viva l'Italia.


----------



## oscuro (15 Gennaio 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedo che come al solito, da perfetto uomo dello stato, rispondi in una certa maniera a chi la pensa diversamente da te...
> Ma ritornando a bomba.
> 
> Sono dell'opinione che non sono le istituzioni a contare qualcosa.
> ...


Ma ti sembra il caso di tirar fuori i defunti per beghe forumistiche di nessun conto? ti sembra il caso, non contento, di elargire pure i rossi dopo aver fatto una cosa insulsa?Ma sei normale?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2013)

*Perfino lui si è messo a lavorare...*

Maniero: «E' vero ho pagato poco
Ma il mio tesoro non esiste»
L'ex boss: vivo per i figli, lavoro e sono un asso dello scopone. La politica? Feci tessere per il Psi. Vogliono uccidermi? Non ho paura
Felice Maniero in libertà (Archivio)

Felice Maniero in libertà (Archivio)

    NOTIZIE CORRELATE
    I giudici: «A Maniero nessun regalo Ha contribuito a sconfiggere la Mala»
    Felice Maniero torna in libertà Ha scontato 17 anni di condanna

Avrà anche cambiato vita diventando innocuo e pantofolaio, come dice. Avrà cioè anche detto addio allo spietato criminale che era, al rapinatore da Far West, al trafficante d’armi, all’assassino di complici traditori, all’irridente fuorilegge che per un ventennio ha dettato nel Nord Est solo la sua legge, quella del superboss calcolatore e imprevedibile. Ma la smania di sfida e l’impulso beffardo l’ha conservato immutato. Un esempio? «Faccio l’imprenditore per dieci ore al giorno, vorrei riuscire... poi ho un hobby, lo scopone scientifico. A proposito, saluto tutti gli appassionati... ». Incontrare Felice Maniero significa trascorrere mezza giornata fra la realtà e l’iperspazio, fra tutto ciò che pretende il senso comune delle cose e la natura dell’uomo, costantemente irregolare. E’ un boss che al ristorante parla a voce alta delle vecchie rapine senza preoccuparsi dei vicini di tavolo, che divora la pizza ma non beve alcolici, che non bestemmia mai, che non si cura minimamente della sventola bionda seduta di fronte e che quando deve insultare qualcuno arriva a dire «stupidone» o «birichino», come certi veneti di buona famiglia. Ora è libero e dunque gira, incontra, tratta. Impossibile sapere dove abiti ma è possibile seguirlo, mangiarci insieme una margherita, ascoltare le telefonate con fornitori, clienti, dipendenti, familiari, «preparami il materiale», «ordina», «volevo dirti che stasera vengo a casa tardi». Senza sosta. Si sveglia alle sei del mattino, alle sette è con noi, alle nove iniziano gli appuntamenti. Poi con calma riflette e risponde alle nostre domande «ma si sappia che Felice Maniero vuole essere dimenticato, sono tredici anni che non parlo e forse non lo farò più». Perché questa intervista, allora? «Perché l’avevo promesso e le promesse, io, le mantengo». C’è l’ultima confessione: «Se ho pagato poco per quello che ho fatto? Certamente sì». C’è lo spregio al pericolo: «Mi vogliono uccidere? Avranno l’acquolina in bocca ma non temo la morte». Dove sono i miliardi? «Nessun tesoro, vivo dignitosamente ma non sono un nababbo». Cosa fa oggi? «Il padre di famiglia che vive per i suoi figli... e l’imprenditore con tutti i problemi che può avere chi fa impresa... sono diventato anche un asso dello scopone scientifico». Schioppettata ai vecchi socialisti: «A quel tempo ci chiesero delle tessere e gliele procurammo...». E se fosse ancora un criminale, cosa assalterebbe di questi tempi? «Una centrale portavalori».
Chi era Felice Maniero e chi è oggi? «Ieri era uno spietato generoso criminale, uno stupido playboy che non sapeva amare. Oggi è un pantofolone che non vede l'ora di tornare a casa la sera per godersi la famiglia dopo dieci ore di lavoro».
In galera (Archivio)
In galera (Archivio)
Un tempo c’erano le rapine e le evasioni clamorose. Qual è la nuova sfida dell’ex boss? «Riuscire nella mia attività lavorativa, con successo».
Quali sono i problemi dell'imprenditore Maniero? «Fino all’altro giorno erano legati soprattutto alla misura di prevenzione. Non mi potevo muovere liberamente, anche se la magistratura in questo senso credo abbia fatto tutto il possibile per agevolarmi. Oggi sono le difficoltà di tutti gli altri: piazzare il prodotto, riuscire a guardare oltre. Faccio tutto con estrema determinazione e lealtà nei confronti dei collaboratori».
Cosa fa quando non lavora? «Il mio hobby preferito è la famiglia. Fino a qualche tempo fa ne avevo altri due: tennis e scopone scientifico. Il primo credo di averlo perduto perché sono appena stato operato al tendine della spalla e ho una certa età! Per quanto riguarda lo scopone scientifico dire appassionato è pochissimo. A differenza del tennis in questo gioco posso vantarmi di essere fortissimo. A proposito, saluto tutti gli appassionati».
Come vive il mondo delle leggi un convintissimo fuorilegge quale era lei? «Basta solo leggere i titoli dei quotidiani per capire il malaffare che c’è. Ma non sono di certo io la persona più indicata a farlo e che si può scandalizzare. Spetterebbe alla gente onesta dire "basta non se ne può più". Purtroppo tanti italiani si accontentano, molti sono più tifosi che critici. Parlando di persone oneste, a qualquno sembrerà incredibile ma dal novembre 1994 a oggi non ho preso nemmeno una multa! Niente male per un birichino come me!».
Birichino? In giro c’è chi strangolarebbe volentieri Felice Maniero: le famiglie delle centinaia di vittime, i vecchi compagni incastrati. «Ma ho già detto che ero uno spietato criminale».
Qualcuno forse vuole ucciderla. «Lo so, ad alcuni verrebbe l'acquolina in bocca pensare di avere l’opportunità di togliermi dalla circolazione. Diciamo che fortunatamente non ci sono ancora riusciti».
La passione delle carte (Archivio)
La passione delle carte (Archivio)
Non ha paura? «No! Non vivo con la paura della morte. Da quando avevo vent’anni mi e' sempre stata vicina, la morte. Ma la paura in generale non mi appartiene, probabilmente sarà incoscienza, nonostante l’età».
Ha più rivisto i vecchi complici? «Ho rivisto qualche collaboratore di giustizia, niente di particolare».
A cosa tiene di più oggi? «Alla mia attività. Vorrei che avesse successo per lasciarla su un piatto d'argento ai miei figli».
E ai tempi del crimine? «Volevo diventare un grande boss».
Teme qualcosa? «Temo tutto ciò che può temere una persona normale, ovviamente con qualche difficoltà in più. I miei figli sono sempre nei miei pensieri. Vorrei che vivessero una vita gratificante, con tanta felicità».
Cosa insegna ai suoi figli? «Sembrerà strano con il mio passato, ma sono convinto di essere un buon genitore. Mi amano moltissimo pur sapendo chi ero. L'insegnamento? Grande domanda, ogni volta mi chiedo se ho fatto bene, se era giusto sgridarla, se dovevo o meno concederglielo. Ho letto diversi libri in merito e le assicuro che non ho trovato risposte soddisfacenti. E’ difficilissimo».
Com’è cambiata la criminalità organizzata del Nord Est? «Non c’è più».
Com’era il rapporto fra Mala del Brenta e politica? «Scarso».
All’epoca della Mala vi ha mai contattato qualche politico? «Sì, certo».
Per cosa? «Per procurare delle tessere di partito nella zona della Riviera del Brenta»
Assalto ad un portavalori (Archivio)
Assalto ad un portavalori (Archivio)
E voi cosa potevate fare? «Ne abbiamo fatte sottoscrivere diverse. Le persone dovevano iscriversi al Psi. Era l’epoca di De Martino, secoli fa. Ma al di fuori di questo non c’era altro. Fu un favore fatto ad amici».
In cambio di nulla? «Non me lo ricordo».
Perché nel Veneto non c'è mai stato un rapporto stretto fra Mafia e politica? «Perché la cultura del Nord non è quella del Sud rispetto ai rapporti tra criminalità e politica. Al Sud è quasi impossibile farne a meno o comunque è molto conveniente».
La mafia del Brenta chiedeva il pizzo? «Non ho mai voluto che si usasse l'estorsione nei confronti della popolazione e non è mai accaduto, a parte dei casi rari. Si trattò di qualche stupidone che non apparteneva alla nostra organizzazione. Lo consideravo un sistema antipatico e un po' vigliacco: chi voleva guadagnare doveva fare ben altro. Per esempio avere il fegato di partecipare a qualche bella rapina».
Cosa pensa delle nuove mafie? «Sono fuori da 15 anni e mi dà fastidio leggere qualsiasi cronaca nera e giudiziaria. La salto in blocco, come chi è nauseato di qualcosa. Quindi non ci penso nemmeno».
Cosa deve fare lo Stato per contrastare il crimine organizzato? «Sono convinto che ci vorrebbero leggi speciali per Campania, Calabria, Sicilia e forse anche per la Puglia. Non so se la Costituzione lo consente. Poi ci vorrebbe una vecchia proposta fatta da Andreotti: mandarli tutti al confino nelle isole, ovviamente non abitate. Intendo dire tutti i collusi, gli amici, i pregiudicati senza lavoro eccetera. E non andrei molto per il sottile. Ricordo che ai tempi di questa proposta ero detenuto a Fossombrone con la "crema" della criminalita' organizzata nazionale. Tremavamo tutti alla sola idea che diventasse legge una proposta del genere: sarebbe stato come toglierci l'ossigeno. Senza i nostri referenti nelle zone da noi controllate, il rischio era infatti la fine delle nostre organizzazioni».
Potrà più esserci nel Veneto un’organizzazione mafiosa? «Credo proprio di no ma nulla è sicuro. Il Veneto ha una cultura forte, sana, difficilmente cede ai ricatti o ai compromessi. Ovviamente parlo della stragrande maggioranza della popolazione. Per un mafioso è difficilissimo attecchire, penetrare. Se poi aggiungi l'aumentata professionalità e capacità della magistratura e delle forze dell'ordine, ci potranno essere episodi sporadici ma non avranno lunga vita. Ai veneti direi di stare tranquilli ma di essere comunque vigili».
Se Maniero potesse tornare a fare il bandito, cosa assalterebbe oggi? «Non credo sia opportuno rispondere a una domanda del genere, ho una certa età ma il cervello funziona ancora e per le grandi rapine ho sempre avuto una passione sfrenata. Ma voglio rispondere ugualmente, poi toccherà a voi prendervi la responsabilità nel caso qualcuno metta in atto quel che dico. Innanzitutto va detto che i grandi colpi possono riuscire anche senza grandiosi studi e preparativi. Accade anche nel mondo del lavoro, idee semplici possono avere un successo straordinario. Se oggi fossi il Felicetto di una volta, senza ombra di dubbio attaccherei una centrale portavalori. Corrompererei una o due persone che ci lavorano dentro e porterei con me quattro uomini scelti. Le assicuro che me ne uscirei con qualche decina di milioni di euro senza fare del male a nessuno e forse anche ridendo per giorni. Non sono entrato nei particolari altrimenti poi la fanno davvero! Basti pensare che con la sola corruzione di una semplice guardia sono riuscito a organizzare l'evasione di Padova e come livello di difficoltà le assicuro non ci sono paragoni».
In libertà (Archivio)
In libertà (Archivio)
Di cosa si pente davvero Felice Maniero? «Di molti crmini sono pentito ma ce n’è uno in particolare che li supera tutti: la rapina al vagone postale di Vigonza. Sono pentito di averla organizzata perché lì è morta una ragazza che non c’entrava alcunché con la malavita. E’ un ricordo che mi fa ancora male».
Lei ora è libero dopo aver scontato diaciassette anni per centinaia di rapine, per fiumi di droga, per un imponente traffico di armi, per vari omicidi, per sequestri di persona eccetera. Non le sembra di aver pagato poco per quello che ha fatto? «Certamente sì».
Dove ha nascosto i miliardi Maniero? «Non mi crederà nessuno ma il mio patrimonio non è affatto quello che tutti pensano. Con la mia collaborazione i miei ex compagni hanno fatto un repulisti inimmaginabile. Saranno saltati di gioia per giorni. Sia chiaro, non sono sul lastrico, vivo dignitosamente».
Lavora per bisogno? «No, per passione, per vincere una nuova sfida. Ma sia chiaro che non sono il nababbo che tutti credono».


Daniele, so dove trovarlo...
Quando dici, andiamo a mangiarci una pizza con lui?
Vediamo che cosa ci dice...


Ma anche qui, non sono state le istituzioni, ma persone che hanno detto ora basta, con sto qui...
Ora basta...

E da quando dissero basta, la vita divenne difficile per lui.


----------

